# Feint Whispers Chapter #3: Festival of Falling



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2002)

A week has passed since the party returned to Duvik’s Pass from their successful mission in Travensburg. In that time, the party has bided its days, training and resting after the exhausting battle with orcs and mages; but, while they went in green and inexperienced, they came out of the dwarven ruins as heroes whose skill matches their reputation.

                But the fallout of their actions is beginning to be felt, especially by the Fist of Duvik’s major patron, Sheriff Whiteclove. Just a few days after the party’s return, Sir Whiteclove received irate demands from a little-known faction of the Church of the Laughing God, the Order of Dark Whisperers. The mandate of the Whisperers is unknown to most, though they are rumored to have a proclivity for corpses and their places of rest. The two humans who fought alongside the orcish raiders were Marsem and Alding Trember, brothers both by lineage and by virtue of being members of the Order. The Dark Whisperers claim to have had rights to the hills near Travensburg as well as the traffic that passes near it under Imperial and Ecclesial Law. They are protesting the deaths of the Trember brothers and are demanding the immediate arrest of both the party and Lord Traven. So far neither Whiteclove nor the King have chosen to act on the rhetoric.

                This is but a small controversy compared to that which is now all the talk of the Kingdom’s elites. Invasion is rumored to threaten from the East. Southern peasants often speak of a ‘King in the East’ who will free them of rule by Northern ‘heretics’. 

                Most of these issues are far from the minds of the inhabitants of Duvik’s Pass though, for the Festival of Falling Leaves has arrived! Once a year around this time, the size of the town nearly doubles as slaves captured at the height of the year’s campaign season flood into Duvik’s Pass to be sold to the great families of the Yellow Fields in preparation of the harvesting season. The traders then leave, their caravans filled with gold and ore from the mines. Merchants dealing in all wonder of items from Free Cities of the northeast also come to make take advantage of the concentration in wealth. Though oddly the number of slaves available has seemed to decline, especially scarce being the orcs from the Serpentcoil Mountains relative to previous years, the festival is still seen as a great blessing by the people of all standing.

                 But longtime residents of the town speak to a downside to this week. The diversity in language, tribe, and religion amongst the newcomers often leads to outbreaks of violence. Especially troubling it seems are the tribulations of the nobles of the Yellow Fields, who send their young sons to purchase slaves on behalf of their families. Grudges over honor often leads to intense rivalries that are brought even to the festival in the form of violence. The four Great Houses of the valley, the Nathos, Bersk, Aporos, and Evenwood are perhaps the most competitive over both lands, or in Duvik’s Pass, prize slaves. The first three trace their descent both to native tribal chiefs of the area as well as Southern Sommite aristocracy who ruled this land when it was under direct Imperial control. The Evenwood are the youngest House, a family of northern knights who were granted the title after the eviction by the current King’s father of a forgotten family who used to reside on the same lands. The others because of their youth as well as their adherence to the Northern Faith especially hate the Evenwood.



The First Day of the Festival – 

	The Sheriff has asked you to join him in his office one morning. The hustle and bustle of merchants and slaves is loud around you as the party approaches the magisterial building. The party enters the office to find Whiteclove standing behind his writing table facing a handsome young man clothed in silky ruffles; he has dark hair and eyes as well as the olive skin one would expect of a southern gentleman. An elf in rough looking leather armor stands against one wall.

                 Whiteclove turns to the party, “Ah, the Fist of Duvik, my favorite troublemakers..” he smiles, “may I introduce Nicos Aporos, second son of his house as well as its representative to our town on this special week. My lord, may I introduce our most recent and special additions…” Nicos interrupts the sheriff sharply, “I have heard of them, and they should hear this to. The recent raids on my grazing lands will be stopped and those responsible taste justice; you may be too naïve place suspicion where it is due, but I am not…” he points to the elf, “custom gives my house the right to punish those guilty of crimes on our lands, regardless of how close they are to your jurisdiction. I’ve hired Mourn here to do what you could not. I would ask you and your vagabonds to stay out of this. If you have any other need for me, I can be found at our villa on the eastern side of the Pass.” Before anyone can respond, Nicos and the elf turn their backs on Whitclove, brushing past the party in a flourish of silk.

                 Whiteclove sighs, “These young ones….I would ask you to stay clear of that one. Though I appreciate what you have done for my office, my head still hurts from the politics involved. I have asked you here today in order to request your assistance in keeping good order during the Festival. No doubt you have heard of the troubles that traditionally crop up on this week. I will send you out to quell disturbances as they arise. I have the militia patrolling the market square, so you can stay put during most of the day; I will give you special resting quarters on the second floor of this building so as to give you an adequate view of the ‘circus’. Compensation will be in the traditional manner. Does everyone ascent?” He looks from face to face.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2002)

*Whitney*

Whitney pushes up her glasses and shrugs. 'I could use a bit of time off from my studies." rubs her cat calmly. "I would be willing to give my spells to help out with this job." Clears her throat nervously as Mist crawls onto her shoulders and peeks out frm her long hair. "What sort of reward are we talking about? I assume the sherrif will be advised of our aid and all."

_OOC_ her spells for this adventure are going to be: 0: 4: Daze x2, Flare x2 1:  Magic Missile x1, Sleep x2  (for riot control ya know)


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2002)

Whiteclove goes red in the cheeks at Whitney's question, "As i said the usual compensation; whatever you retrieve from your opponents or the value thereof as well as whatever bonus this poor town can provide." He looks to others, "How do the rest of you stand?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2002)

_Jericho thinks on the subject, his large frame clean, and his armor oiled and polished..._

"Hmm so basically you wish us to babysit the particpants of the Festival... as long as I can take hearty draughts of fine spirits and dance with the prettiest lasses, I shall be happy."

_Jericho looks over his shoulder to Nicos..._

"Seems a bit high strung, that one, good thing you were present, Sherrif, or I would have shown him what it is we D'orites excell at, pummeling the faces of those that insult us."

_Jericho grins..._

"Though we D'orites excell at other physical activities as well... perhaps I should team up with Whitney, our skills complement each other rather well."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Though we D'orites excell at other physical activities as well... perhaps I should team up with Whitney, our skills complement each other rather well."




Whitney rolls her eyes as does her cat, how gives him the look that says _ Idiot _ "I would say that if odd noises were a skill that you'd be right." turns back to listen to the rest of the discuss.  While you're not sure, you'd swear the cat was _snickering_


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whitney rolls her eyes as does her cat, how gives him the look that says  Idiot  "I would say that if odd noises were a skill that you'd be right." turns back to listen to the rest of the discuss.  While you're not sure, you'd swear the cat was snickering *




_Jericho arches a brow curiously..._

"Did you think I was talking about you, oh poor deluded bookworm, I was talking of my skill with the bastard blade, which has saved ye arse time and time again... in case violence was to break out in the streets..." he turns attention to the task at hand.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2002)

Whiteclove ignores the prattle, "And the rest of you?" He looks to Ardoss, Bhartus, and Tarowyn.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 12, 2002)

Tarowyn watches the continued innuendo and banter between Jericho and Whitney with detached amusement. He waits for a pause in their barbs before stepping forward to speak to the sheriff.

"I must admit that I would rather be in the field than stuck in town. Crowds like these make me feel ill at ease, not to mention the way that sentient beings are treated at THAT market..." the elf's brow furrows and he looks at his feet. After a short pause, he continues, "But I've signed on to do a job, and so I am yours to command for the nonce."

"I will warn you, though, Sir," Tarowyn looks up directly into the sheriff's eyes, "that politics and titles hold no sway for me, any more than the church. If that 'boy' or his fey bloodhound disrespect me and mine again, they will be pulling all that silk out of his orifices the hard way."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2002)

"I must agree with Tarowyn, I find the sell of sentients .. adhorent." looks over and nods to him. "But I must abide by the law..till it changes." sighs, suddenly finding her banter with Jericho a lot less amusing. _ I wonder if father is still arguing about banning slavery in the councils _ she thinks to herself as she mulls over the past for a second till Mist rubs against her chin.

* Momma sad?* she asks and Whitney shakes her head and smiles. "Still what would our pay be for this peace keeping measure?" Thinking she might free a few slaves with her pay.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

Whiteclove smiles at Tarowyn's bluster, "Aye, my elf friend, sometimes I wish I were still out in the field. But you will learn as the...centuries pass that adventure can take many a form."

He looks sharply to Whitney, "You can expect a minimum of 150 gold a piece directly from my coffers. Anything more will be earned through individual deeds."

He looks to Bhartus and Ardoss, "Now, what do you mountain folk have to say about this? Can you take on such a 'mundane' assignment or would you abandon the King's Peace?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"I must agree with Tarowyn, I find the sell of sentients .. adhorent." looks over and nods to him. "But I must abide by the law..till it changes." *




_Jericho shrugs, looking slightly bored..._

"Slavery?  I don't see anything particulraly abhorent there, the people get a service, and one less vagrant roaming the streets, hell it makes it easier to place prisoners of war to work I suppose.  But to each their own, if the slave is treated fairly for his work, then who am I to judge what is right or wrong?"

_Jericho then taps the hilt of his blade... mouthing a yawn..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho shrugs, looking slightly bored...
> 
> ...




Whitney gives a sour look but keeps quiet, clearly this is a subject she has views on, and her cat looks at Jericho intently before sticking out it's tongue at him and disappearing in her hair.


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2002)

Bhartus agrees as well.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 13, 2002)

Tarowyn looks at Jericho, "To each his own, D'Orite, to each his own. But if you ever suffered the misfortune of being sold into slavery, know that I would free you from it..." the elf looks at the rest of the group, "...any of you."

"This matter is neither here nor there at the present, however. We have a job to do, so let's be about it," with that, Tarowyn heads for the door.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 13, 2002)

Ardoss has listened to the exchange quietly, standing to the side, looking a bit disgruntled every time Whitney mentions payment, but once everyone has agreed, he nods his head to the sheriff as well.  "If they will serve, so will I, though I share their distaste of slavery."  He moves to follow Tarowyn out the door.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2002)

Whitney nods. "I shall talk with the deptuties to see what places have been historically troublesome. Shall we meet here later to plan out our patrols and what we are to do?" looks to everyone before leaving.

OOC: Trying to find where the typical 'hot spots' will occur, ie..which market spots, inns, and taverns.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

_Jericho yawns... and looks to the door..._

"If that is all Sherrif, I guess we should be getting to work, by your leave... and all that.  Since Whitney shares a distate for my views, peraps me and Bhartus should work together," he glances to Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

OOC: my bad


----------



## Mirth (Oct 13, 2002)

Tarowyn stands in the open doorway. "Perhaps we should take our petty bickering elsewhere. The sheriff is a busy man and doesn't need us squabbling here. Besides, this energy could be better spent making plans, like Whitney suggested. I suggest that we retire to our quarters upstairs and begin working."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 13, 2002)

Ardoss shakes his head in agreement.  "Tarowyn is right.  We should make our way upstairs and begin our watch."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

The party leaves the office to make its way up the staircase, having been dismissed with a wave of one of Whiteclove's hands. A sparsly decorated, but comfortable room greets them, containing a writing desk, five beds, and a large table in the center for meals. Two windows along the left wall open out to a large rectangular commom area, flanked on either side by blacksmiths, craft houses, and inns.

Large wooden platforms have been erected in the common area as bear flesh are paraded on these constructs infront of gawking crowds; you can feintly here 'fifty gold', 'hundred gold', etc from your windows. 

But there are also more jovial sounds, those of singing bards and merchants dealing in more recreational fare hawking their wairs...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

_Jericho takes a seat and grunts..._

"Well I suppose we should take turns watching the festivities..."

_Jericho reaches into his satchel and sets up a chess board, or the equivalent, and grumbles..._

"Anyone care to join me?"


----------



## Mirth (Oct 13, 2002)

"I'll take the first watch," Tarowyn mumbles to no one in particular. He spends the majority of the time seeing exactly how much coverage he could get with his bow, if need be, from this location.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

OOC: I need a watch order. Most of the major business lies within a 10 hour period from roughly five hours before midday and five after. Assuming you divide it evenly, Tarowyn has the first two....so who is next?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2002)

Whitney quickly sets about finding out where the 'trouble' spots usually are and reports back with the info to the others 

OOC: No gather info, just asking the various deputies she finds


----------



## Talindra (Oct 13, 2002)

Ardoss takes a seat on a bed, watching Jericho set up his game, looking intrigued.  He glances at Tarowyn, as he lays his sword to the side.  "I will take the next watch....."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *OOC: I need a watch order. Most of the major business lies within a 10 hour period from roughly five hours before midday and five after. Assuming you divide it evenly, Tarowyn has the first two....so who is next? *




_Jericho will take the third two hour shift, right after Ardoss..._

"Keep your eyes peeled elfy-lad, I am sure your sharp eyes can spot anything..."

_Jericho looks to Ardoss..._

"Care for a game, I am not that good, but I enjoy a good stimulating bout of strategy..."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 14, 2002)

Ardoss shakes his head.  "I am not familiar with the game, and I am sure I would be a poor opponent.  Perhaps Bhartus or Whitney would be better."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2002)

Talindra said:
			
		

> *Ardoss shakes his head.  "I am not familiar with the game, and I am sure I would be a poor opponent.  Perhaps Bhartus or Whitney would be better." *




"Bah!!!  Then I can teach you, it is truly a gentleman's game, of wit and strategy..."

_Jericho waves for Ardoss to sit..._

"The game is simple to learn, but as many say, takes a lifetime to master."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 14, 2002)

OOC: Whitney will take the 4th shift after she gets an idea of the trouble shops will be


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2002)

Final watch for Bhartus then...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 14, 2002)

Upon questioning the town guards, Whitney learns that strife has often begun in the market square only to spread into inns, alleyways and the outlying settlements where it is not easily contained.

Around miday, the sounds of traders and buyers becomes noticably more pronounced. Suddenly screams erupt through the window. "MURDER!!!" and "Telmor protect us!!!" are amongst the outburts heard in the party's room.



_Jericho: It is your watch and you see large numbers of people fleeing towards the left (west) end of the marketplace. The exception is a small number of well dressed individuals who crowd around something on the ground near the right (east) end of the squre infront of the inn._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 14, 2002)

Tarowyn hears the screams and bolts upright from where he's resting. 

"What's going on out there, Jericho?" asks the elf as he quickly grabs his gear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2002)

_Jericho smirks, and looks at the well-dressed men..._

"Looks like trouble has sprouted up quicker then I liked.... lets go..."

_Jericho points to the individuals crowing around soemthing... and then bolts down the stairs and out into the street... to get a closer look._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 14, 2002)

Tarowyn takes a quick glance out the window where Jericho is pointing and then sprints down the stairs after him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2002)

As Jericho and Tarowyn reach the bottom of the staircase, they see Sir Whiteclove arming himself. He turns to the party and speaks hurridly, "My men and I will handle the crowd, you ascertain what happened. If there is the threat of violence, do what you can to prevent it, but try not bring about deaths in the process, especially if the nobles are involved." With that he sprints out the door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2002)

> The exception is a small number of well dressed individuals who crowd around something on the ground near the right (east) end of the squre infront of the inn.




_Jericho makes a rush towards the inn..._

"This way elfy..."

_Jericho draws his blade... and gives a semblance of keeping the peace..._

"Hold fast good citizens, the Fist of Duvik, has jurisdiction over this, by the power of the Sherrif..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 15, 2002)

OOC: I'm assuming that Whitney and the others are like a round or two behind (they pounded on the characters doors and such?)


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *OOC: I'm assuming that Whitney and the others are like a round or two behind (they pounded on the characters doors and such?) *




OOC: Everyone was in the same room. You should be together.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2002)

As you approach the front of the inn, you see four standing figures, dressed in colorful blue vests and capes. A noble standard is emblazzened across the upper parts of their arms, a scythe crossed with a sword. That stand over a body dressed in a similar manner. They are all young.

One of the figures remarks angrily, "Those barbarians!! Honor runs thin in their blood!!!" The others bark "Aye!!!"

Another yells "Let the Evenwood bark bleed with our blades!!!"
"Aye!!!" is again given in response.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2002)

_Jericho growls..._

"Hold your tempers... what has transpired here?  What is the grievance?"


----------



## Mirth (Oct 15, 2002)

Tarowyn steps in between the body and the four young men. "Stand back. Our priest will tend to him. Stand back. Bhartus!" Tarowyn looks around for the dwarf.


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2002)

Bhartus grumbles at being called like a serving boy, but goes to the wounded and examines him. He tries to stabilise him if he can be saved using his Heal skill, and if not will cast a _cure light wounds_ on him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2002)

One of the young men responds to Jericho in a mixture of dispair and rage, "It was an Evenwood, the first son Darven, he did this! Came up from behind Brachus and stabbed him with his longsword."

_Bhartus: you find that the boy is already beyond you ability to mend._ 

Nicos Aporos rides up on his warhorse, looks down at the body, "Who did this?" to the nobles surrounding the body. One responds, "It was Darven, Darven Evenwood!!"

Nicos furrows his eye and looks to the party, "Well I assume as the hangers on of the sheriff the lot of you would want to see justice done in your own jurisdiction. I believe the Evenwood have an estate on the southern edge of town; you can probably find the murderer there. And just in case you need a few extra swords..." He nods to his noble kin, who proceed to draw their longswords. Nicos rides off... The nobles begin there walk south, blood in their eyes....


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 15, 2002)

"Is that so?" Whitney calls as they run up. "I doubt that justify you putting your honor aside? Stand down and keep the king's Peace!"  Puts her hand in her pouch ready to cast if things go bad and standing aside to let the others proceed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2002)

_Jericho steps forward..._

"I understand your grievance of blood, good noblemen, but we must not resort to the random chaos that is the way of the vigilante.  We must stay calm, allow us to handle this with the utmost care," he says calmly.

_Jericho raises his hands..._

"Violence will only beget more violence."


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2002)

Bhartus whispers over the boy. "Ah youth... so wasted. To your God you go, young child." The dwarf stands up and tries to Intimidate the group. "Isn't one death enough? Must more blood be shed?"


----------



## Mirth (Oct 15, 2002)

"Men of Aporos!" Tarowyn yells after the young nobles. "You have left your brother to lie in his own blood and filth. Should you not carry fair Brachus' body home? He would have done the same for any of you..." Tarowyn's voice takes on a pleading tone, "please don't further sully the name of Aporos by breaking the King's Peace AND leaving your brother to be torn apart by dogs in the street. The burden of justice lays with us, not you. Your duty is to your fallen brother, The Fist of Duvik will sort this situation out and will deliver any blows, if need be."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 16, 2002)

The noblemen stop, pass glances between each other and then look party, putting there swords back under their cloaks. "

One, the oldest, steps forward, "Do not think this is over. If that northern heathen is not dead by sundown, our kin's blood will be joined by your own." They solemnly walk back to the body and proceed to cover it.

The square is now clear of the crowd and silent. Whiteclove walks to you, his chainmail rustling with each step. He looks to the mourning Aporos and then to the party, "I see your skills go beyond the sword. I thank you, not many of your profession would have been so restrained. But to prevent future violence, we must do the King's Justice promptly. Arrest Darven Evenwood at his family's estate. His kinsmen might not be so quick to give him up, so treat them as you treated these southern high-born if possible."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 16, 2002)

_Jericho nods..._

"Aye sir, time to handle this..."

_Jericho starts walking for the Evenwood Estate..._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 16, 2002)

_High-minded noble saps, Tarowyn thinks as he watches the young men carry off their fallen comrade. Look where all that money and entitlement got poor Brachus. At least he'll not sire any more rich idiots._ 

"Let's hope House Evenwood doesn't play with threats of death as easily as those thick-headed boys," Tarowyn says as he falls into step with Jericho. "I have a feeling this is going to be a horrible waste of a day."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 16, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Let's hope House Evenwood doesn't play with threats of death as easily as those thick-headed boys," Tarowyn says as he falls into step with Jericho. "I have a feeling this is going to be a horrible waste of a day." *




"Well keep your temper in check, elf, and we should be fine, that goes for everyone.  Whatever grievances you have we are here on the word and honor of the Sherrif, we should portray ourselves accordingly.  I do not wish to cause a scandel with the nobility, outside of sleeping with their lonely wives..." 

_Jericho chuckles... as he walks._

*Seems like my companions have a grievance with the rich... how strange.*


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2002)

"What evidence do we have of his guilt?" Bhartus says, wondering, as he makes his way with the rest.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 16, 2002)

"My thoughts exactly." Up until this point, Ardoss has been quiet, his brow furrowed in thought.  "I will mete out justice, but I will not kill the boy without proof."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 16, 2002)

_So much for the 'noble estate' and the regard for life and honor._ Whitney thinks dourly as she falls into step, suprised at the diffence etween the minor nobles and her father and step-brother.

"Perhaps we can arrest him and turn him over to the magistrate, but I doubt those hot heads will be molified with that..we'll have to make sure the Sherriff and his men protect him till the trial." sighs. "I swear, such blood lust can have no good come from it."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 16, 2002)

**_deleting double post...._ **


----------



## Talindra (Oct 16, 2002)

Ardoss looks troubled.  “I am not so sure......I fear that the sheriff might not be able to protect him, especially if the nobles pressure him.  I’d not like to hand the boy over to a lynch mob.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 16, 2002)

_Jericho glances over his shoulder..._

"I have no intention of handing anyone off to anyone, I want to get to the bottom of this, and fight out what happened.  We have no proof outside of hearsay that he was involved.   I fear that there may be larger things afoot her, perhaps a game of sorts, the more wealth one has, the more enemies one accrues, or so it is said in my homeland.  I take nothing at face value."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2002)

"Aye, but we can't merely stand by and look in from the outside." sighs and rubs her brow. "We've got hearsay, but no evidence against the statement either..we should ask around and see if the victim and the accused had reason to fight.." Mist peeks out from her spot on Whitney's shoulders and looks around. "I would say that the whole thing could have been a bit too much ale speaking but you are right Jericho, we should walk careful for now."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 17, 2002)

"Two things come to mind, so far," Tarowyn states matter-of-factly as the group makes its way to House Evenwood. "Jericho, you were on watch when this happened. Was there anything strange or out of place that you saw right before this happened? Maybe something that just didn't seem right, but wasn't suspicious enough at the time to stand out?"

"And Bhartus," the elf continues, "you were the only one of us to examine the body. Did anything seem amiss there? What specifically can you remember about the wound?"

"The more we know, the better able we will be to sort this sticky mess out," Tarowyn looks into the distance ahead of them. "However, our orders are clear. Whiteclove wants us to arrest this Darven Evenwood, so that is what we shall do."


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2002)

Bhartus tries to recall what he can of the wound to Tarowyn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 17, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"The more we know, the better able we will be to sort this sticky mess out," Tarowyn looks into the distance ahead of them. "However, our orders are clear. Whiteclove wants us to arrest this Darven Evenwood, so that is what we shall do." *




_Jereicho grunts... thinking._


"I am no one's lapdog, Darven Evenwood, will get a fair shake from me, and I will not arrest anyone, unless I feel the need otherwise."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 21, 2002)

._Jericho was unable to discern the murder. He can glean nothing from his memory alone._ 


The party makes its way to the outskirts of town, eventually coming to within sight of the Evenwood estate, a sprawling palatial thing of ornamental woods and carved stone. Once they are within 180 feet of the manor house, they spot four armed men of fair complexion, each with flowing blonde hair and armed with longswords standing behind a stone fence. One yells out to the party, "We know your business and deny any accusation made against my brother!!! Run back to the sheriff and tell him that Darven will not have his liberty removed by the word of an Aporos." Each has their swords at the ready


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 21, 2002)

> Once they are within 180 feet of the manor house, they spot four armed men of fair complexion, each with flowing blonde hair and armed with longswords standing behind a stone fence. One yells out to the party, "We know your business and deny any accusation made against my brother!!! Run back to the sheriff and tell him that Darven will not have his liberty removed by the word of an Aporos." Each has their swords at the ready




_Jericho approaches calmly not raising a weapon yet..._

"Please we do not come here to fight, we came to speak with your brother... we bring calm words... not violence... stand down, and let the Fist of Duvik do its work..."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 21, 2002)

Ardoss follows a short distance behind Jericho, also trying to look non-threatening.  "We do not take the word of an Aporos, we have come to ask our own questions.  We serve justice, not anyone's interests."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 22, 2002)

"Submit to the King's justice so the truth of the matter might be found, else hot blood will lead to more base forms of justice." Whitney says as she makes ready to act, her hand slipping into her cloak to be ready to pull forth magic compenents as needed. "Would you rather face and disprove these charges in a court or have his accusers seek vengence and die with a dagger in ones back?" Whitney looks to each of them. "We of the Fist have sworn to stand and set the truth found, can you say that you are afraid to show the truth of this? Please, let us ensure that all are treated fairly, before this turns to fueding."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 22, 2002)

"The men of Aporos were ready to come here and deal out bloody vengeance against you, Darven," Tarowyn says, assuming that the accused man is able to hear them. "But we stayed their hand. We simply wish to converse with you and find out the truth, Darven, nothing more. If you wish, two of us can come inside unarmed to talk, while the rest wait outside."


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2002)

"We only desire to talk, by Moradin's word, our cause is for justice to be served," says Bhartus, awaiting the reply.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2002)

The Evenwood who spoke before replys to the flurry of pleas, "Your speak words of wisdom but have not the swords to enforce this justice. We will not trust our brother into the weak embrace of the local magistrate. And as such, we regard you as instruments of the Aporos; leave immediatly or you shall know the strength of Evenwood kinship." 

The brothers hold their swords up in a threatning manner.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 23, 2002)

"Don't assume youngblood that since we come in peace we are meek." looks at him sternly. "Don't, please don't, make us shed blood in the pursit of justice. Let us do our job and take us for our word and actions."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2002)

"No one calls *Jericho Ibn Al Sufaed*, a meek, weakling... you want violence..." he draws his blade... "then you got it..."

_Jericho unshoulders his shield... and brings it to the ready...._

"Now lets see just how strong... ye is!!!!"

_Jericho stalks forward..._


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2002)

"Jericho," Bhartus cautions, "even you would have little luck against them." He says. 

He shouts to the Evenwood. "We will not take anyone into custody, but we do want to hear his side of the story."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 23, 2002)

"We are agents of no one, and in fact have discussed your fears as well.  At least let us try and find the truth......."  Ardoss stands ready, but makes no threatening move.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 23, 2002)

"You should consider who you are talking to a bit more, before you throw insults around like that, young men," Tarowyn addresses the brothers. "Although I have only joined this group as of late, they are the ones who rid you of the plague that threatened to decimate your lands, as well as killing Jakk Tornclaw, the evil orc who brought the disaster. House Evenwood owes them gratitude and not mouthy slurs. There would not have been a town in which to have a festival at all, if it were not for them."

"Also," Tarowyn continues, "being a relatively new House, I would think that you would want all the help you could get, in these tense times of slander and murder. We have offered to hear you out and nothing else. We have even offered to come into your home unarmed, simply to listen. We have a priest of Moradin with us. If you cannot trust his word, whose can you? This posturing and ill will which you send our way can do nothing to help, only to hinder. I beg of you to act with your mind and not your sword. Be reasonable. Be adults and not children."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2002)

The words of the party go unheard as the young noblemen draw forward in response to Jericho's advance.

_Initiative: Jericho, Tarowyn, Ardoss and Bhartus, Evenwood, Whitney_ 

_Jericho is up._

_The nobles are 180ft away. I am assuming the standard party formation._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 24, 2002)

OOC: If possible Whitney is going to cast sleep at them, if they are too close by her turn (most likely) she's going to pick on and cast Daze on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2002)

_Jericho closes another 20 feet and taunts them..._ 

"So the Evenwood's are cowads... none wish to challenge a D'orite!!!"

*OOC:* ready an action, if somehow they get within 5 feet of Jericho he will strike...


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2002)

Bhartus steps forward 5' and casts his _Summon Monster I_ to call forth a Celestial Badger(*) next to him. 

_(*)- assuming this is what's summoned for NG clerics. The PHB doesn't say. _


----------



## Mirth (Oct 24, 2002)

"Jericho! Are you going to shed more blood over this stupid misunderstanding?!?" Tarowyn has reached the end of his patience. "They are not worth it. If they are dead set on a fight, let us do the right thing and not give it to them. Let's walk away. If Sir Whiteclove thinks this situation warrants a larger force to bring Darven in, he can decide that. But I know he didn't want us killing four Evenwoods for one Aporos."

The elf waits to see what happens, his hands resting on his weapon. He would rather go, but if it comes to a fight, he will join his friends.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 25, 2002)

Ardoss moves near Jericho, unlimbering his sword, and readying an attack.  As he moves, he addresses Tarowyn.  "We need to finish this.  There is no guarantee that the Aporos will wait to exact their vengeance, misguided or not."  Not wishing to hurt the Evenwoods, he prepares to strike with the flat of his blade, attempting to disable them.  "Do not do this foolish thing." he pleads.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 25, 2002)

A spot on the ground near Bhartus' feet erupts in white lite, fading to reveal a feintly glowing badger.

The Evenwood dash across the field, coming to within 40ft of Jericho and Ardoss, swords at the ready.

Upon the completion of Whitney's incantation, two of the charging Evenwood collapse to the ground as they approach.



_The nobles are now 40ft from Ardoss and Jericho and 60 from everyone else. Jericho's up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 25, 2002)

_Jericho moves forward 20 feet.. and then readies an attack... in case any Evenwood's noble draw near... and he is dealing lethal damage... D'orite's do not give any quarter for such an insult..._


----------



## Talindra (Oct 25, 2002)

*On his turn....*

Ardoss shadows Jericho, realizing that reasoning with an idiot is impossible, and also readies his attack, hoping to disable anyone Jericho injures, preventing any more deaths.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2002)

Tarowyn shakes his head in disgust. 

He then looks directly into the eyes of one of the remaining two Evenwoods while he draws his rapier and dagger. "Two of you have already fallen. There are five of us. And HE will KILL you, make no mistake," Tarowyn indicates the foaming D'orite next to him, "This is your last chance to save your own lives." 

The elf moves in to attack.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 25, 2002)

Whitney dusts off her hands and points to the one approaching Ardoss and speaks a word that can't quite be recalled as she points to the man in question. (Daze him so Ardoss can more easily beat the fool senseless)


----------



## Krug (Oct 25, 2002)

"Surrender fools! Do not make us shed more blood!" Shouts Bhartus. He steps forward next to Jericho attempting to flank the Everwoods along with the badger. He will attempt to inflict real damage as well, hoping to stabilise the injured or that their foes surrender.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 26, 2002)

The nobles proceed with their attack, one slamming into Tarowyn and the other Jericho. Jericho meets his assailant with a sideways slash across the chest with his bastardsword, bringing an Evenwood down in a gush of blood. The other attacks Tarowyn with his longsword but barely misses, the blade scraping against the elf's chain shirt.

Whitney's hand glows a feint blue as she finishes casting a spell, but it did not seem to have had an effect on the lone Evenwood.

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 26, 2002)

As Tarowyn dances with the lone Evenwood, he tries once again to reason with him before he or the others are forced to bring him asunder. "All of your comrades have fallen, boy. 5 to 1 - not good odds. The Fist of Duvik closes around you and will crush you in a matter of moments if you do not surrender. Don't be a fool. Wouldn't you rather live to spill Aporos blood, than to let your own spread a dark stain on the grass below like your brother there?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 26, 2002)

_Jericho brings his blade down into the remaining Evenwood..._

"Never call a D'orite weak..." he attacks once more...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 26, 2002)

The young man is just able to dodge Jericho's blade. Tarowyn's attempts at diplomacy and intimidation, though reasoned, seem to not have an effect on the inflamed youth.

_Ardoss and Bhartus are up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2002)

_OOC: On Whitney's turn, she's going to help tend to the wounded since it's pretty sure that no one on the other side will be standing when she gets her turn._


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2002)

Bhartus and the badger will attack the remaining Evenwood, flanking him.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 27, 2002)

Ardoss attacks the remaining noble as well, still attempting to prevent actually harming him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2002)

Ardoss, Bhartus, and the summoned badger attack the noble simultaneously, but Ardoss is unable to connect owing to his attempt to use the the flat side of his blade in such a way as to not kill the young man. Bhartus, on the other hand, is able to bring his heavy mace down on the back of the Evenwood as the badger takes a bite out of his foot; he collapses to the ground, dying.

_Out of combat, though the young noble is currently at -3._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 27, 2002)

Tarowyn sheathes his blades as the last Evenwood falls. 

"Youth, idiocy and hostility don't equal nobility…" the elf says as he surveys the four 'nobles' lying on the ground, "…only death." 

As he watches Bhartus tend to the dying boy (OOC: assumption on my part  ), he turns  to Ardoss, "Let's at least bind the two that Whitney put under, so we won't have to kill them too."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 27, 2002)

Ardoss growls his assent, looking at neither Jericho nor Bhartus, and moves to help Tarowyn bind the sleeping men.


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2002)

Bhartus uses his heal skill to stabilise those he can save, and cure light wounds to cure those whom he cannot. "One death is enough," he says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 27, 2002)

_Jericho draws out a cloth and cleans the edge of his blade... and looks to the Evenwood estate proper..._

"I think that got his attention... call a D'orite weak..." he spits.

_Jericho looks down to the dying Evenwood noble..._

"Lets hurry up and finish this... I am getting hungry."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 27, 2002)

"Yes, we should finish this, as we are likely to be asked to leave town in the very near future....."  Ardoss mutters, not looking up from his work.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2002)

Bhartus' badger fades out of view as the priest successfully stabalizes the wounded aristocrat while Ardoss and Tarowyn bind those who fell to Whitney's tricks.

Just moments later a yell erupts from the manor, "FREEBOOTERS! You want me!? I, Darven Evenwood, am here! Come and claim me! And I will claim vengeance for young Joseph!" He stands a full 6ft tall, long blonde hair ,flowing from under his helm, draped across his shoulders which is covered by a breastplate, a longsword in the right hand, a large steel shield in his left. Pointing to Jericho, "You first sand scum!"

_Initiative: Darven, Bhartus, Tarowyn, Jericho, Ardoss, Whitney_ 

Darven stands 140ft away from the party. He runs directly towards Jericho, coming to within 60ft of the D'orite. You can hear the clanking of his armor become more pronounced as he nears.

_Bhartus is up._


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2002)

Bhartus readies his mace and stands next to Jericho, bracing himself for the newcomer.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 27, 2002)

Ardoss moves to the side and waits, making no move to draw a weapon or join in the fight.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 27, 2002)

_Jericho grins an motion for the evenwood to come..._

"Shut your foul mouth and bring your steel versus mine... and we shal see who is the scum..."

*OOC:* Readying my action, when he gets within striking distance, he will attack...


----------



## Mirth (Oct 27, 2002)

Tarowyn stands beside Ardoss in shocked disbelief that these Evenwoods are denser than any forest he has ever seen. 

"To your death, boy," the elf mutters as the fanatical Darven closes in on the fanatical Jericho, "to your death."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 28, 2002)

Whitney shakes her hand and yells. "ENOUGH! We stand for the King's Justice.. " raises her hand in a gesture. "Stand down NOW or face my magics."

OOC: Casting magic missle if he doesn't relent.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 28, 2002)

The armored warrior continues to barrel ahead as Whitney unleashes a magical bolt which seems to barely effect him.

Darven is now 20ft from Jericho and the rest of the party.

_Next round: i know most of you are continued with the ready actions, but iwhat are Tarowyn and Whitney doing?_


----------



## Mirth (Oct 28, 2002)

_Tarowyn is doing the same as Ardoss - making no move to draw a weapon or join in the fight. Basically, watching as Jericho chops Darven to tiny little pieces._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 28, 2002)

OOC: Whitney has pretty much exhausted her choices of spells and is going to just angrily stand by and watch the two warriors grind each other up, but with a scroll ready in case she must act again. (ie.. hold action on the spell till it is absolutely needed.)


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2002)

Darven raises his sword as he charges torwards Jericho, only to run into the ready blade of the D'orite and mace of Bhartus. While the dwarf hits only air, Jericho cuts a line through Darven's breasplate while avoiding the knight's powerful downward slash with a sidestep.

_Bhartus is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2002)

_Jericho smirks..._

"Is that the best ye got... Evenwood... show me your steel!!!"

_Jericho returns the favor and slashes back with a side slash to his ribs..._


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2002)

Bhartus tries to flank the nobleman and strike him with his mace.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2002)

Bhartus lands a vicious blunt strike across Darven's armored back as Jericho tears through the breastplate and through the noble's chest, dropping him, bleeding.

_Out of Initiative_


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2002)

Bhartus tries to stabilise the nobleman and if necessary, casts cure wounds on him.

"Tie up all those that we've healed as well," says the dwarf shaking his head at his blood-covered hands.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2002)

Bhartus is able to stabalize the incapacitated Darven.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 29, 2002)

Whitney assists Bhartus as much as she can, silently cursing the stupidity of the whole situation as she does. Her face very grim and angry as she does what is needed to help keep others from dyding


----------



## Mirth (Oct 29, 2002)

Once Tarowyn has helped bind all of the Evenwoods, he says to them, "Now it's time to meet justice, boys. Lucky for you, we travel with a Priest of Moradin, otherwise you would have met your final justice at the end of my friend's blade like your brother there. Those spells don't come cheap, so we will be tacking on a commiserate fee for saving the sorry lives of most of you and for the nuisance you all proved to be."

_Not that money means anything to them… Tarowyn thinks to himself._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2002)

_Jericho cleans his blade..._

"I guess they learned there lesson... calling a D'orite weak?  Is like placing your head in the maw of a ravenous jackal... it just isn't done...."

_Jericho sheathes his sword..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2002)

OOC: The first one to attack Jericho (Joseph Evenwood) is dead. That first attack put him at -9. The others are either incapacitated or bound. Only those two who feel to Whitney's magic are in any condition to follow Tarowyn's directions.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 29, 2002)

Whitney eases the dead man's eyes shut. "Well that is going to make for an interesting outcome to our arrest." sighs. "If we don't get blood fued declared on us..let's get these men back into town and the jaoil."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney eases the dead man's eyes shut. "Well that is going to make for an interesting outcome to our arrest." sighs. "If we don't get blood fued declared on us..let's get these men back into town and the jaoil." *




_ Jericho smirks..._

"I dare them try... I tried to be civil.. they broke that civility with insults... and I don't like to be insulted."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 29, 2002)

"Perhaps these miscreants own a cart that we can use to take their sorry selves back to town," Tarowyn looks in the direction of their homestead.

_OOC: I forgot about the dead one. Edited my post above to reflect that._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps these miscreants own a cart that we can use to take their sorry selves back to town," Tarowyn looks in the direction of their homestead.
> 
> OOC: I forgot about the dead one. Edited my post above to reflect that. *




_Jericho shrugs..._

"Lets just finish this business... anyone else hungry?"

_Jericho pats his rumbling stomach..._


----------



## Talindra (Oct 30, 2002)

Ardoss bares his teeth at Jericho's back, a look of distaste obvious on his face, but he does not respond.  Having finished tying up the nobles, he stands uneasily, glancing about, clearly fuming.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2002)

_Jericho sighs..._

"Lets return to the good sherrif, he may know the best course of action from here..."

_Jericho starts his way back to the Sherrif and the safehouse..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 30, 2002)

"If we had some pull with them this could have been avoided." Whitney sighs as she picks up Mist adn joins the others to head back to town, fingering her plain signet seal ruefully as she thinks over what happened and if it could have been avoided.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2002)

As the party begins to trudge back to town, five men surrounding a horse and wagon team come into view, marching torwards them. As they near, you recognize them as the sheriff's deputies. One calls out to the party, "Fists! Sir Whiteclove has sent us to clean up your inevitable mess. He asks that you make haste to the magisterial office to give a report as well as accept your next mission. We will escort the prisoners back to town."

_Everyone excepting Whitney find something odd in their body language, as if they were not being entirely open with their intentions._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 31, 2002)

Tarowyn glances at the faces of his comrades and sees the same knowing looks in their eyes. He gives a slight nod to them, then addresses the men with the cart.

"We have just been through a rather difficult battle and don't have it within us to 'make haste' back to town," the elf says succintly to cagey group. "We'll travel back with the prisoners in the cart."

With that Tarowyn unslings his bow from his shoulder as if to make himself more comfortable for when he will sit in the cart, but actually the elf is preparing for the combat that he is sure will shortly follow. He gives a brief look to Jericho, before continuing to talk to the group of men.

"You said 'our inevitable mess,' just then. Was that meant as an insult to our brave D'orite here?" A smirk appears in the corner of the elf's mouth. "Because, I should warn you, he has had his fill of insults today."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 31, 2002)

Ardoss gives them a disdainful look, as he slides his sword off his back and holds up the blade, looking at it carefully.  "I see no mess....."  He smiles, baring his teeth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2002)

_Jericho gestures to the approaching group..._

"They wouldn't be that foolish, Tarowyn... anyway, I would rather bring the prisoners myself.  I think we can handle whatever mess we created..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 31, 2002)

Whitney looks at her compatriots and looks back at the men, Mist hissing in her ear as she does so. "Agreed, we will fulfill our duty as we swore to do." slips onto the cart and lets Mist leap into the back as her hand grips her components bag with care under her cloak.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2002)

The deputy that had spoken before continues, "Very well, you 'heroes' can feel freed to load your noble prisoners in the wagon. You can explain to the Sir why you were late." With that, the guards open the wagons back gate in preperation for the prisoners.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 31, 2002)

_OOC: DM, what does this cart/wagon look like? Is it open air or does it have a cage-like thing on it?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2002)

OOC: open air, like the one in the phb.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The deputy that had spoken before continues, "Very well, you 'heroes' can feel freed to load your noble prisoners in the wagon. You can explain to the Sir why you were late." With that, the guards open the wagons back gate in preperation for the prisoners. *




_Jericho shrugs..._

"Yeah alright, we will be sure to do that."

_Jericho continues down the trail undaunted._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2002)

ooc: let me know when/if you load the prisoners.


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2002)

Bhartus helps with the loading of the prisoners.
"I'm not sure thihs is the right thing to do," he whispers to Tarowyn. 

_apologies as had trouble getting to the server_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2002)

"I don't seem to recall those deputies so eager to help out .. do you?" looks to the others with concern. "I wonder.. is there more to this than a simple murder in anger?"


----------



## Talindra (Nov 1, 2002)

Ardoss moves closer to Bhartus and Tarowyn and says "I think it more fitting for the prisoners to walk.....don't you?"

OOC  Am I correct in assuming that one of these so-called "deputies" is driving the wagon?


----------



## Mirth (Nov 1, 2002)

Tarowyn watches as Jericho proceeds to walk off on his own. _I can't ever tell what is on that human's mind…_ 

The elf turns to Bhartus and Ardoss for a short moment, then looks to the 'deputies'.

"I believe we'll take our prisoners on foot, instead," Tarowyn states coldly as he draws his bow. He points it at the Fist's captives, but is ready to fire on the 'guards', if something untoward happens. 

"On your feet, hotheads," he says to the prisoners, "we've wasted enough time with this pissing match."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 1, 2002)

ooc: just to clarify, you do recognize these deputies, i'm sorry if that wasn't clear; feel free to edit your posts accordingly, and yes, one is driving the wagon.


----------



## Talindra (Nov 1, 2002)

Ardoss keeps his sword in hand, and motions to the prisoners with the blade.  "You heard the elf, get moving........"


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 1, 2002)

The two prisoners that are able jump out of the wagon at the half-orc's orders.

_And what of those two who are merely stable and unable to walk?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 1, 2002)

_Jericho pauses and looks back..._

"So we going or what?  Don't like to keep the good sherrif waiting... besides I am hungry."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 1, 2002)

"Darven's the only one that the Sheriff really wanted," Tarowyn says to the rest of the Fist. "Let's take him and the other wounded one back in the cart and these deputies can see to the dead one and lead the other captives back when they are done."

The elf turns to the guards, his bow still drawn and pointed at the prisoners, "Gentlemen, we're requisitioning your transportation. Jericho will take the reigns now, if you please."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 2, 2002)

Several guards respond simultaneously to Tarowyn with 'Yes sir!!!' as they step away from the wagon and surround the conscience captives, longswords at the ready.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Several guards respond simultaneously to Tarowyn with 'Yes sir!!!' as they step away from the wagon and surround the conscience captives, longswords at the ready. *




_Jericho grumbles..._

"Now I am the wagon-driver... oh how the mighty have fallen..."

_Jericho takes the reigns..._


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2002)

Bhartus grunts, "Well you could be pulling it instead, you old warhorse!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 2, 2002)

At Jericho's signal, the horse team trots forward, pulling the wagon along slowly. The party and wagon travel 60ft down the trail before a whistling sound becomes audible; three arrows come zooming down the immediate vecinity of Jericho on the wagon, crashing into the wood with a 'plunk!'. 110 feet down the trail, four figures can be seen, three carrying longbows, while the other is draped in an ornate red cape, brandishing a longsword.

_Initiative: the caped man, Whitney, the deputies, Ardoss, the archers, Tarowyn, Jericho and Bhartus_ 

The caped man yells, "My brother Nicos thought it best if I assist in fulfilling the King's Justice; move away from the wagon or die!!!"

_Whitney's up._

_The deputies are 60ft behind you with the two bound prisoners._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2002)

Whitney raises her crossbow up and points it at the nearest man (most likely the caped dude) "I have been charged by the Sherrif to bring this man in, and by my father's line I will do so. Make a move and we'll be forced to meet force with force." Her face grim she points the crossbow down at her target. "Move and we'll be forced to kill you."

OOC: Holding action till first hostile action. Then she's shooting her target


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 2, 2002)

Upon the attack by the Aporos, two of the deputies make quick use of their blades, putting the point of their weapons to the stomach of the the bound, helpless Evenwood within their custody, killing them almost immediatly, but not before the prisoners have a chance to scream. The other three advance on the party in a cautious, deliberate fashion.

Hearing the scream, Whitney fires on the robed man, taking him directly in the shoulder, almost forcing him to the ground.

_Ardoss is up. The archers and caped man are 110ft from the party. Three of the deputies are now 40ft behind the party, the other two 60ft._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 2, 2002)

Tarowyn stands over Darven in the back of the cart and turns his body perpindicular to the two groups. Then he Rapid Shots two of the archers in front of the group. "Get this wagon in motion, Jericho, and we'll plow right through them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn stands over Darven in the back of the cart and turns his body perpindicular to the two groups. Then he Rapid Shots two of the archers in front of the group. "Get this wagon in motion, Jericho, and we'll plow right through them." *




"Now yer talking my language elfy!!!!"

_Jericho slaps the reigns hard and urges the horses onward..._

"Yah... yah!!! Lets go!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 2, 2002)

*99*

Stunned at the deaths of prisoners he helped to take, Ardoss moves away from the wagon telling the party, "Go ahead, warn the sheriff, I will keep them busy." He charges into the midst of the traitorous deputies, slicing the head of one in rage.

The archers let three more arrows fly at Jericho, one grazing his left arm. Tarowyn responds by loosing two arrows in quick succession, dropping two of the bowmen with arrows protruding from their torsos.

At Jericho's insistence, the two horses pull on the wagon, transporting the party and its prisoners at a breakneck pace. Both the archer and Aporos step out of the way of the wagon; the nobleman, weakned by Whitney's bolt, collapses to the ground in the attempt.

_Bhartus can take his turn if he wishes, though it looks like the party made a clean break, excepting Ardoss. You and Jerico act simultaniously, so for the purpose of your action, the bowman and noble would still be 110ft away. I will edit this post if neccessary._

_Jericho took 6_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2002)

_Jericho growls..._

"Damn it Ardoss..." he shakes his head and focuses forward... "coming through... D'orite with a purpose... COMING THROUGH!!!!"

_Jericho shrugs off the wound... focusing on the task at hand..._


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2002)

Outraged, Bhartus joins Ardoss in fighting the deputies.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

*double post*

double post


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Just before Jericho pushes the wagon-team forward, Bhartus hops off the wagon and joins Ardoss in the melee with the deputies, shuffling on his small dwarf legs.

_Whitney is up. Just to clarify, everyone excepting Ardoss and Bhartus is in the wagon heading back towards town. Ardoss, Bhartus, and the traitors are 160ft from the wagon._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2002)

Whitney drops to one knee and takes aim, making another shot at her target before he gets out of range.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Whitney's bolt sinks into the unconscience nobleman's throat, stopping his breathing as the wagon continues down the road.

The remaining four deputies proceed to surround Ardoss, slashing at him with their swords; three of the blades find their mark, taking him in his blade arm, then his leg, and finally through his abdoman, felling the half-orc in a spray of blood.

The lone archer runs off the trail, obviously taking to flight.




_Jericho and Bhartus are up. Bhartus is still 160ft seperate from the wagon, about to be enveloped the traitorous town guards._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2002)

Whitney quickly reloads and looks over her shoulder. "Wait..we can't leave them behind.. turn around."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney quickly reloads and looks over her shoulder. "Wait..we can't leave them behind.. turn around." *




"Serves that mangy dwarf right..."

_Jericho swings the wagon around... and growls to Whitney..._

"Load them bolts and fire... I guess I got to save the day once more... YAH!!!! YAHHH!!!!"

_Jericho charges the wagon towards Bhartus..._

"Moradin, is looking out for you Bhartus!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2002)

Whitney nods and quickly reloads and aims for another of the attackers so to help as she can.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 3, 2002)

Tarowyn will Rapid Shot at two of the remaining deputies. "Die, murderous scum, die!!!"


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2002)

Bhartus heads towards Ardoss to help him out, for better or worse.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Nevermind.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Bhartus rushes to Ardoss' dying form, attempting to stabalize him, as the wagon swerves around. The noble dwarf's attempt is meet by the blades of the traitors; one finds his mark, preventing Bhartus from successfully aiding Ardoss.

_Bhartus takes 8._

Jericho pushes the wagon team to within 40ft of Bhartus and his assailants before his comrades in the wagon fire. Whitney's shot goes far and wide as the deputies surround Bhartus. To his credit, the dwarf is able to avoid all four attacks. Tarowyn, in his attempts to avoid hitting Bhartus, is only able to barely penetrate chainmail of one of the guards.

_Jericho and Bhartus are back up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2002)

Bhartus casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2002)

_Jericho leaps off the wagon and rushes towards Bhartus drawing his blade and shield..._

"Yaleleleleleleleleleli!!!!!!" he screams waving his blade

*OOC:* Just running 20 feet so he can cover the distance next turn and attack...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2002)

Whitney puts down her crossbow and pulls another scroll from her hipcase. "Try and take one alive if we can!" readies to cast the scroll when she can. 

_OOC: she's casting Magic Missile from her scroll on her turn._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 3, 2002)

Deleted post, see action below.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Moradin brings relief to Bhartus' plight, healing the wounds dealt and restoring the dwarf's vitality.

_Bhartus regains 8._ 

_Whitney's turn._


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2002)

Bhartus joins his companions in fighting the foes. "Now fear the wrath of my companions and I!" he shouts.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 5, 2002)

Whitney pulls another scroll and starts chanting right away.

_OOC: Casting a magic missle at the nearest target._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 5, 2002)

The guard who had been grazed by Tarowyn's arrow falls following the impact of Whitney's magical bolt.

The remaining vile traitors launch another attack on Bhartus, who is able to avoid one, while another dashes off his armor. The third strike makes its effect known on the dwarf's shoulder.

_Bhartus takes 3._ 

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2002)

on his move, Bhartus will continue striking at the traitors.

_It's not a matter of keeping up, more an issue of finding out whether Enworld is up. So posting in advance..._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 5, 2002)

Tarowyn leaps from the wagon as well, drawing his rapier and dagger to rush headlong at the unlucky deputies. 

"That was my friend!" the elf screams as he hacks away at the nearest foe - hearing, but not listening to, Whitney's request.

_ Reposted from above. _


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 6, 2002)

Bhartus launches an attack against one of his assailant, but is unable to land a blow with his mace. Luckily, Jericho comes tearing into the town guards, slicing the torso off one with his bastard sword.

_Whitney's turn._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 6, 2002)

Whitney circles around for a good point of view and pulls out another scroll to cast off of. 


_OOC: Magical Missile AGAIN.. sigh..thank gods for the scroll stocking of..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 6, 2002)

Whitney's magic again collides with one of the two remaining deputies, but fails to floor him. Tarowyn lauches in with an attack on the same deputy, but still he stands.

_Jericho and Bhartus are up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2002)

Bhartus attacks the wounded one, attempting to flank him with Jericho.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 6, 2002)

_Jericho continues to hack away at his foes..._

"Nothing like a day out in the city..."

_Jericho dips bringing his shield to bear and striking..._

"Too bad for the orc... but I suppose he is in a better place..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 6, 2002)

The beleagured guard falls to Bhartus' mace, while Jericho sliced the remaining traitor in half with his bastard sword. The pleasent rolling garden/field of the Evenwood manor now lies silent....and red.

_Out of Initiative._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 6, 2002)

_Jericho sighed...._

"Alas poor Ardoss, I knew him well... well not really."

_Jericho cleans his blade and sheathes it..._

"We should be getting back."


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2002)

Bhartus looks at Ardoss and says, "Well I couldn't save you this time. Peace be with you," he says.

"Yes, let's be back. Too much bloody business for the day," he says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 7, 2002)

"Lord and Lady.. what in the nine hells is going on?" Whitney asks as she scoops Mist up and looks around. "They are guards..why are they trying to impede investigation?" looks to the others. "Unless..somoene is trying to forment a blood fued?"

Looks to her fallen comrade. "Someone we owe blood to." her voice quite grim.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 7, 2002)

The party rides back down the trail in the wagon to the center of town. Business is still being conducted, with hollars carrying sweet bids heard over the regular din. "He's a good one! One hundred gold!"
The Yellow Valley nobles are notable in their minor presence, only one or two members from each family present and none of them appear active in the bidding war.

_Can I assume you are headed by to your residence, i.e. the magistrate's office?_

_Let me know what plans if any you have for the bodies._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 7, 2002)

_Jericho makes his way through the crowd, towards the safehouse... and to see the sherrif... leaving the others to deal with the bodies._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 7, 2002)

_OOC: Aren't Darven and his wounded comrade that we saved still alive in the back of the wagon? We need to turn Darven in. And am I right in assuming we brought Ardoss' body back in the wagon with us? If so, Tarowyn will try to see to his burial after we've dealt with the Darven situation._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 7, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Aren't Darven and his wounded comrade that we saved still alive in the back of the wagon? We need to turn Darven in. And am I right in assuming we brought Ardoss' body back in the wagon with us? If so, Tarowyn will try to see to his burial after we've dealt with the Darven situation. *




_ooc: correct on both counts. I edited my prior message slightly._ 

The wagon pulls up to the Sheriff's office. The two Evenwood prisoners are still unconscience.

As you enter the building, you see Sir Whiteclove seated on the far end of the room at his desk, talking to a familiar figure... Nicos Aporos.

The sheriff turns to the party, "Ah, the young sir Nicos was awaiting your arrival. Is Darven Evenwood in your custody? The Aporos heir has come to give us warning that his younger brother, Eurid, would seek to take matters in his own hands and has taken some of his father's men to do so. I sent my deputies to tail him. Do you have any word of him?"

Nicos remains silent, smiling...


----------



## Mirth (Nov 7, 2002)

Tarowyn rests his hand on the hilt of his rapier and looks Nicos dead in the eye. "You had better wipe that smirk off your face, boy, before I wipe it off for you. Besides, you should be in mourning, for your brother lies dead on the road to Evenwood along with all but one of the men your father sent with him."

Without waiting for the young noble to reply, Tarowyn turns his focus to Sir Whiteclove. "As for your question, Sherriff - yes, we have Darven Evenwood in custody. He and one of his family lay incapacitated in a wagon downstairs. But you and the boy here owe us a blood debt, first. One of the Fist has fallen. Our friend Ardoss was butchered by four of YOUR deputies when he tried to protect our escape from an ambush set by them and Eurid and his men. I think we would consider the blood debt paid if you agreed to put both Darven and this bastard Nicos here to death." The elf prepares to draw his rapier and dagger should his inflammatory words spark Nicos into action. He actually doesn't want to see anyone put to death for what has happened, but he does want to see what the two men's reactions are.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 7, 2002)

_Jericho looks at Nicos first..._

"You know I really don't like you... and I can't say I liked the Evenwooods any better.  But we did lose a comrade, and that tends to make me mad as well, even if he was an orc."

_Jericho glances to the Sherrif and Tarowyn..._

"Frankly I just want to get paid, and avoid all this politcal scandals, but I do agree with the elfy, there should be a reckoning."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 7, 2002)

_Whitney looks angrily at the young noble as well, Mist's green eyes glaring out from beheath her mane of hair as well._ 

"I dislike you pup." folds her arms and looks at him. "Bewarned little youngblood, you owe us a blood debt, and while that might not frighten you.. you never know when such rash acts might anger those more powerful than you." looks to the Sherrif. "I am quite willing to forego my claim for blood in the interests of peace, but as for my compainions? I will stand by them.. they've saved my life more than once."

_Steps beside the others and gives the noble a look like he was a smelly dirty mouse that Mist had brought to her._


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2002)

"Pah.. the underhanded manipulations of humans," Bhartus says. He spits on the ground. "You have already cost us one of our friends... explain all this or else!" He raises his mace and prepares for his comrade's actions.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 8, 2002)

The sheriff grits his teeth, rage obvious on his face as he turns to Nicos, "Did you know about this?"

Nicos responds, not even feigning a bluff, "Did I know? Of course not. I might have suggested to one or two of my junior siblings and cousins that you Sir Whiteclove were short on arms to traffic the commons and merchants in addition to arresting those responsible for our kin's murder, but it was not until after I sent him on his mission of justice that remembered the extent of Eurid's temper. It certainly is a volitile situation here; my father will certainly loose patience with the lawless condition of Duvik's Pass that cost him two sons, abeit junior members, and at the hands of the King's agents nonetheless!!! If I, his eldest son, were to have my business curtailed with undue burdens, I'm sure he would have no reservations in sending his men into your municipality to tame the injust....may I go now, my dear sheriff?"

The sheriff places his hand on the hilt of his longsword, but then lets it relax, nodding to Nicos.

The noble stands up and begins his trek to the door....


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 8, 2002)

_Jericho smirks chuckling at Nicos words..._

"That was funny..."

_Jericho turns to Nicos as he is about to pass him..._

"Oh yeah... INJUST THIS!!!!"

_Jericho slugs the nobleman in the face with his fist..._

_Why do I feel so much better now?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 8, 2002)

The noble's face comes up red from the D'orites unexpected punch. Nicos removes a silk hankie from a pocket in his red trousers, placing it over the broken nose and speaks calmly, "Next time, sand scum." He hurridly exits the office.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 8, 2002)

"M'lord." Whitney says as she leans against the door frame. "A suggestion, when you do come for him..try and show the honor your blood suggests you have." (the irony is very thick in her voice.) "While I'm not titled like you.. I have the ear of a few of your peers.. it would hurt quite a bit if you were too cowardly to face him in honest conflict.." bows. "good day m'lord." (scorn is very thick in her voice, and you can almost swear that Mist is snickering at him)


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 8, 2002)

_Jericho grins, stretching his knuckles..._

_Violence is the answer...._



> The noble's face comes up red from the D'orites unexpected punch. Nicos removes a silk hankie from a pocket in his red trousers, placing it over the broken nose and speaks calmly, "Next time, sand scum." He hurridly exits the office.




"I will be waiting..." Jericho replies stretching his hand.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 8, 2002)

"Not so fast, young one," Tarowyn says as he turns to follow Nicos out of the door. "We brought Darven in alive so far and I'm not going to see you murder him while we are all here in this office. Sheriff, I suggest you send some men to take Darven into custody and I will stand watch over him until they arrive." With that, the elf leaves the office and heads for the wagon, drawing his rapier as he goes.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 8, 2002)

Sir Whiteclove nods in agreement to the Tarowyn's suggestion as the elf exits the room. He turns to the remaining party members, "I will have the few men i have left put the Evenwoods in confinement in the cell below this room. I warn all of you..." he looks to Jericho, "...whatever you think about the little wretch, Nicos is not to be harmed. Tensions are high enough between the northern and southern nobles as is. I don't want to give pretense for the greater part of the Yellow Valley's strength to descend on my municipality. I will appeal to the king to give me warrent to arrest him but until then...please behave yourselves. I will send peasents to retrieve the orc's body and give him the burial rights he deserves; he will be avenged in time."

"The days activities are beginning to wind down. I would suggest you return to your post and get some rest. Tommorow we will see the fruits borne out of todays plots and I will need the Fists more than ever."

With that he exits to office to see to Darven.

_Let me know if everyone agrees to returning to the watch room; if so, i will continue on to Day Two. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 8, 2002)

_Jericho nods... and goes upstairs and sits in a chair with a loud sigh..._

"Is there any food left?"

_Jericho starts to gorge himself on some food..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2002)

"Sound plan." nods as she looks at the others. "I'll be in the room with my spell books, and perhaps I'll even write a letter or two." heads back to the room to do just that.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 9, 2002)

Tarowyn waits at the wagon for Sir Whiteclove's men and then makes sure that the Evenwoods are secure in their cell before returning to the wagon. When the burial detachment finally comes, Tarowyn goes with them to bury his friend Ardoss, silently saddened by the fact that none of his other teammates have come to help dig and to bid farewell. The elf wonders if he will be subject to the same disdain if and when his time should come. At the end of the laborious task, he returns to the group's room and drops into the first available bed, dead asleep.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 9, 2002)

*Day Two*

Night comes and passes into the second day of the Festival. The hollars of the slave auctions leak through the windows of the room, above and beyond the general din of the trading grounds. Business continues as normal through late morning and early afternoon. As Whitney's watch arises, business sucumbs to recreation while the next batch of slaves are transported to the market square and prepared for auction. Entertainers, some clearly full bards, perform for a diverse selection of people, accepting the occassional coin thrown on stage; the diversity of those on stage is also notable with humans of both the north and south, halflings, and gnomes represented. A gnomish bard is the current rage, acting out a comedy routine with magically created images of himself.

_Whitney spots a boy in the crowd carefully slip his hand into the pocket of a wealthy, but unsuspecting merchant, removing some small object and then move to another of similar status._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2002)

Whitney walks over to Jericho's snoring form, while Mist watches the boy from the window. "Jericho.. we got a pickpocket working the crowds, want to come along and help me peg him? I got the kid's face down, but I'm not about to chase after him without back up.. not with that fool out there looking to get even." picks up her half completed letter and tucks it in her robe. "I'll be outside waiting for you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney walks over to Jericho's snoring form, while Mist watches the boy from the window. "Jericho.. we got a pickpocket working the crowds, want to come along and help me peg him? I got the kid's face down, but I'm not about to chase after him without back up.. not with that fool out there looking to get even." picks up her half completed letter and tucks it in her robe. "I'll be outside waiting for you." *




_Jericho gets up..._

"If it is just a boy, I doubt we need to get involved give the hue and cry for a thief... and the boy should scatter like a little roach."

_Jericho stands..._

"This hardly seems like something up to our level of ability."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho gets up...
> 
> ...





"I agree but we did sign on and it's part of the contract Jericho." shrugs. "Let's pinch the kid, turn him over to the deputies."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "I agree but we did sign on and it's part of the contract Jericho." shrugs. "Let's pinch the kid, turn him over to the deputies." *




_Jericho shrugs... and yawns... and follows..._

"Whatever ye say..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2002)

"Yeah makes me feel good to.. rather be out beatign that little noble snot into a fine red paste with a smith's hammer." leads the way with Mist on her shoulder purring loudly


----------



## Mirth (Nov 9, 2002)

Through slitted eyes, Tarowyn watches Jericho and Whitney leave. The elf wakes from his slumber and moves to the washbasin to rid himself of the previous night's grime, dirt and dust. When he finishes, he goes to the window and takes over the recently vacated lookout position.


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2002)

Bhartus says "Merely a hungry kid. But I guess that is breaking the law... This work tires me," he says. "Well lets nab him. I was hoping for some rest."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

Bhartus, Whitney, and Jericho head down stairs and begin to make their way through the crowd towards the spot where the theft began. Suddenly atleast two distinct screams erupt from the crowd. "Thief!!!"  "I've been robbed!!!" The bards on stage hault their performance. The somewhat heavyset merchant, the only victim Whitney identified from the room erupts, "What fiendery is this!?!"



_Tarowyn: from the window, you can see a boy remove something from Whitney's person._

_Whitney: you recieve an impression from Mist. A warning about something behind you._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2002)

"Whitney! You've been nicked! He's right behind her, Jericho! Nab him, Bhartus!" Tarowyn yells out the window, then he leaves the room and runs down the stairs towards the others.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Whitney scans the room for the boy she saw when she gets something from Mist. -Momma! There-

She turns just in time to see the boy pull his hand away, moving quickly she reaches for him, just as Tarowyn yells. "Ho now boy,  you've been nicked... Jericho! I've got the boy..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

_Jericho raises his brow..._

"Indeed you caught the great thief..."

_He folds his arms..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

As Whitney attempts to grab the youth, her target removes a dagger from his sleeve and slashes at her hand, but misses; unfortunatly, so does Whitney, who can't get ahold of the little theif.

_Initiative: Whitney, Jericho, cutpurse, Bhartus._ 

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2002)

On Bhartus' turn, he will try to subdue the young boy with his mace.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

"Manners child." Whitney says as she steps back and casts Daze upon the child when it's her turn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

_Jericho step forward draws his bastard sword and shakes his head..._

"Well little thief... you want to get violent... I show you violent..."

_Hits the kid with the flat of his blade..._

*OOC:* Tryin for subdual damage, he cuts anyone, and all bets are off...


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

The cutpurse trys to flip backwards into the stunned crowd. Both Whitney and Jericho attempt to strike the youth down; Whitney's gentle swipe with her quarterstaff misses the nimble youth. Jericho on the other hand is less forgiving, bringing his bastard sword directly down on the youth, severing his right, thieving arm, collapsing in a pull of his blood, obviously dead.

_Out of Initiative._ 

Screams erupt from the crowd. The calmer faces are simply disgusted. Everyone begins to disperse from around the performing platform and away from the D'orite butcher.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

_Jericho kneels down to check the boy... and then stands..._

"I never really liked thieves..."

_Jericho looks to the crowd and sheaths his blade, after cleaning it..._

"Guards... might want to clean this up... poor lad..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Whitney cringes at the carnage but keeps quiet as she turns and walks away. (Unseen under her cloak's hood she sheds a tear for the wasted life on the floor). Mist purrs and tries to confort her as she heads back to the room


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney cringes at the carnage but keeps quiet as she turns and walks away. (Unseen under her cloak's hood she sheds a tear for the wasted life on the floor). Mist purrs and tries to confort her as she heads back to the room *




_Jericho goes back to the safehouse..._

"You alright, Whitney, that little cutpurse didn't nick yah did he?"

_Jericho yawns._

"Man I am hungry."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

You hear a trotting, and then see Sir Whiteclove, mounted on his warhorse approach, flanked by his four deputies, yelling at the crowd, "Stand back! Stand back! Let me see." He comes up in front of Jericho to sight of the blood scene, looks to the body, then to the severed arm, still holding the dagger. His teeth grits briefly and then he looks to the party, including the recently arrived Tarowyn. "Join me in my office." He motion to the guards to clear away the corpse and then makes a sudden motion with his bride as his horse rears away and trots towards the magistrate's building.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You alright, Whitney, that little cutpurse didn't nick yah did he?"
> 
> ...




"No, I'm well." pulls out her letter and resumes writing, trying to put the whole incident behind her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

_Jericho nods..._

"As you wish Sir Whiteclove."

_Jericho goes to the office._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Whitney nods, tucking her letter away and follows the others to the office. Quiet and withdrawn most of the way there.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

When everyone is within the office, the sheriff turns on the party, "Was that really neccessary? He looks from face to face, finally settling on Jericho; this seems to be your style D'orite. This town cannot afford this type of disruption to the course of business. What do the lot of you have to say about this?"

_For those who might want ot vent on Jericho. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

"I make no apologies... for what has happened..."

_Jericho looks around..._

"D'orite law is very strict on criminals... I can only assume these lands are somewhat more forgiving.  The loss of the child was unfortunate, but it is done, and perhaps another child will think twice before going down that road."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"I make no apologies... for what has happened..."
> 
> Jericho looks around...
> 
> "D'orite law is very strict on criminals... I can only assume these lands are somewhat more forgiving.  The loss of the child was unfortunate, but it is done, and perhaps another child will think twice before going down that road." *




"It is my fault your lordship, Jericho moved to defend me.. had I been more cautious the boy wouldn't have drawn a blade on me when I caught him stealing from me." looks down. "I wasn't thinking that he'd be so rash."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It is my fault your lordship, Jericho moved to defend me.. had I been more cautious the boy wouldn't have drawn a blade on me when I caught him stealing from me." looks down. "I wasn't thinking that he'd be so rash." *




_Jericho mulls over the words..._

"It isn't your fault lass, the boy was a miscreant... he shouldn't have drawn a blade on you.  Besides he he tried to place a scar on your charming physical qualities.  I take offense at that as an insult."


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2002)

"Jericho!" Bhartus shouts. He will try to see if he can heal the boy, casting Cure Light Wounds if necessary, but I assume the boy is too long gone to save. "Sigh... poor child."

Bhartus stays mum during Jericho's conversation with the sheriff. He is not sure what to think.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

"I know that you've saved our lives more than once, Jericho, and that you are a brave and noble warrior," Tarowyn takes a breath before continuing, "but you've been in these lands long enough to know that rogues, cutpurses and mountebanks are not fodder for the blade when they abscond with something. In fact, many of them are gainfully employed for those very skills, much as we are."

"Besides," the elf continues, trying to make it easier for the D'orite to understand his point of view, "that child was not of an age to make a true choice about what he was doing. More than likely, his theft was either out of necessity or to impress his friends or as an undertaking for another's profit. It would have been better to have captured him, learned his reason for stealing and punished him or the person he was working for, rather than to kill him. You may be rash, but you're not stupid. We have taken what we wanted from our enemies in order to enrich ourselves. How are we different?" 

"But in the end, what's done is done," Tarowyn sighs and looks deep into Jericho's eyes. "At the very least, I believe you owe the boy's family a sincere apology and a blood debt. Especially since the child did not steal from you at all."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"But in the end, what's done is done," Tarowyn sighs and looks deep into Jericho's eyes. "At the very least, I believe you owe the boy's family a sincere apology and a blood debt. Especially since the child did not steal from you at all." *




_Jericho nods.._

"If the boy had family, then perhaps his parents should be fined for raising such a poorly disciplined child.  It is obvious that the boy is most likely an urchin running the streets.  I do not make it a habit to slay children, I am no child-killer, but I will not stand by and allow my friends to be assaulted by forces great and small.  I acted, i tried to not kill the boy, but when I saw my ally in danger, I acted as quickly as I could.  I owe that family nothing, and I will not lower myself, to apologize for their son turning to a life of larceny."

_Jericho regains his composure, and folds his arms._

"And I am not stupid, and the killing of our enemies is something we do, it is our job, but most likely those goods were ill-gotten so your arguement is flawed.  You did not mourn so for those killed by our hands, yesterday, or in the mines, we kill, we lead violent lives my friend.  We take goods from those we best, but we do not stoop to thievery, or at least I have not seen any of us steep to such levels.  Even the orc had a some sense of nobility.  Are we different?  I think so yes, if that was not so, then I would move on and find another troupe.  If you wish me to leave, then say it..."


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2002)

"Another nick for your sword, aye, Jericho?" Bhartus says, contemptuously. "Sometimes I think you just love to kill. Child, orc, demon, whatever, it's just a chance for you to show off your blade and your 'sword', perhaps to the lady Whitney."

Bhartus grows tired of arguing and shakes his head.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 11, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Another nick for your sword, aye, Jericho?" Bhartus says, contemptuously. "Sometimes I think you just love to kill. Child, orc, demon, whatever, it's just a chance for you to show off your blade and your 'sword', perhaps to the lady Whitney."
> 
> Bhartus grows tired of arguing and shakes his head. *




Whitney flushes at the inference Bhartus makes, embarrased at the comment. A bit angry that he would be like that about her.

"If the boy has family.. I'll pay the blood debt." she says quietly, "since jericho was trying to defend me from the knife." Mist is heard purring from her neck but the familiar is unseen under her hair. "Does he have a family your lordship?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

_Jericho nods to the words..._

"This blade has saved ye arse more then once Bhartus... do not forget that, old friend."


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2002)

Bhartus hears the words without emotion. 
"Well let Whitney pay the blood debt, if there is one, and hopefully no more thieves will dare approach us. After that demonstration of Jericho's skill, surely they would value their life over picking up a handful of silver," Bhartus says, looking to the sheriff for a response.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 11, 2002)

"That is all well and good, but..." The sheriff in interrupted by a knock from the wall to your left. Upon turning you note the sound is coming from a window that looks out onto a garden; a hand is poking up out of the bushes planted around the building. 

The sheriff grimaces, "What now?" He walks to within five feet of the window, hand on the hilt of his sword, "Show yourself!" 

Two hands appear, pushing the window up. A young (human) man of no more than 16 years, struggles to climb through with his apparently small frame; his curly hair is a dark red and he wears a traveler's outfit of plain blue britches and vest, and a backpack.

"Who are you, boy?" asks the sheriff, obviously curious.

"I am Dalik, sir. I am a poet, though as of yet an unsuccessful one. I have news of that cutpurse; he is not alone. A gang of them live in the entertainers camp east of the square. They be known as Shorty's Gang. I know, because they came with me from the King's city. Their leader is a gnome bard who distracts the crowd while they thieve. He goes by Eldus, but we call him the 'tongue'. He is a very good performer, but very cruel. He forces everyone who entertains to pay him a portions of their earnings and puts us all under the threat of death should we put out the word of hhis going's on. After what the dusky man did to that scum, I decided to plea for your assistance."

The sheriff looks to the party, "There doesn't appear to be any cause for a blood debt this day, eh?"

Dalik interrupts the sheriff, "Sir, if I may? Your freebooters, though brave, also are known to my kind. The gang is likely to just flee should they see you coming, as they will; the camp is closed off by wagons and everyone is always watching. I suggest yee all disguise yourselfs. I can lead you into the camp. I be trusted.

The sheriff again turns to the party, "What do you all say. Can you look like ruffians? quite the stretch, i know."


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2002)

"I'd look too well-fed," says Bhartus, "but perhaps we can pass ourselves off as actors? Since this is a bard we speak of. But does it not sound suspicious? Leading us into a camp of... 'freebooters'? What if this child is meant to betray us to his folks for them to wreck revenge on us for what happened today?"

Bhartus looks to the others to see what they think.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

"The Priest has a point," says Tarowyn. "I say only part of the party goes in. Perhaps Jericho and myself, or Whitney and I if sneaking around isn't in Jericho's idiom. If Whitney sent Mist in with us and stayed back out of sight with Bhartus, then she would know if and when we were in danger and could come to the rescue."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 11, 2002)

"I know something of disquise and playing a role, a small bit granted but with the proper gear and preparation I could defenitely change my appearence and that of a few others." looks thoughtful. "Lord Whiteclove, is there a supply shop for the local theaters and such?" (looking for a disquise/makeup kit or MW version there of.)


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 11, 2002)

In response to Tarowyn and Bhartus, Sir Whiteclove turns the boy's face to his own, hunches down, and looks directly into his eyes, silently for an entire two minutes. "Would you decieve us boy? I've been deceived recently by those I had trusted so I am no longer so open to bluffs..."

Dalik stares back into his eyes the sheriff's eyes, obviously intimidated, but still confident when he says, "No sir. I'm just a poet, a bard. Aenid decreed that we seek out heroes for their acts, not for their deaths. Leave that to the Laughing God."

_No one senses that the child is bluffing. Just FYI, bards on the whole have a reputation for good in this world, though there are always exceptions._

The sheriff quips, "Good enough for me."

Whiteclove stands back up and responds to Whitney, "Yes, my Lady. I have had cause to arrest many a thief posing as entertainer in my time. I can provide you with what you need."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

_Jericho listens and replies..._

"Well if the boy is lying to us, then I will handle it."

_Jericho looks to Whitney..._

"I can hang back, Whitney and Tarowyn should go in, Misty would make a good scout as well.  Bhartus and myself should be prepared to act if things go awry..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 11, 2002)

The sheriff nods, "Good, we have a plan. Make your preperations. I don't want tommorow's business to suffer for this again. You can find the clothing you need for the disguises in the storage space downstairs. Now leave me."  He is obviously annoyed with that last bit.


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2002)

Bhartus is glad to get out of the sheriff's presence.
"Sometimes I wonder why we bother with all this..." he says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 11, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The sheriff nods, "Good, we have a plan. Make your preperations. I don't want tommorow's business to suffer for this again. You can find the clothing you need for the disguises in the storage space downstairs. Now leave me."  He is obviously annoyed with that last bit. *




"My thanks your lordship." Whitney says as she gives him a quick  bow and withdraws with Tarowyn to prepare. 

After many hours of collecting clothes and thinking it through, she goes for a more youthful girl look for herself, putting up her hair into a braid and coloring it a brilliant red.

She works with Tarowyn to get a role he feels confortable with.


(OOC: Taking 20 on each disquise, and without any bonuses from the gear I get a 24, hoping for at least a +2 from a normal kit, or more if there is a MW kit in the gear somewhere. Basically looking to change our appearences so we are noticed..)


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus is glad to get out of the sheriff's presence.
> "Sometimes I wonder why we bother with all this..." he says. *




_Jericho shrugs... taking a position of overwatch..._

"Its a living dwarf... but I agree, we could do much better on our own... I suppose."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

The day passes into night and night into day as Whitney prepares the disguises for Tarowyn and herself. Dalik returned to his camp so as not to raise suspicions, but he stated he would return to lead the party into the caravan. The rest of the day was largly uneventful.

It is now early in the morning, immediatly before sunrise. There are still a few hours before the auctions and craft stores open for business, though preperations are being made. The sheriff has sent a quick meal of what amounts to little more than trail rations on the table in your room.

_Let me know when you leave._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2002)

Whitney prepares and applies the disquise with care, showing Tarowyn how to take care of his. "Shall we head in, when the boy returns?" she asks from behind the red hair paler skin of a much younger woman.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2002)

"Ready when you are, young miss," Tarowyn states as he admires Whitney's artifice in the mirror.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 12, 2002)

_Jericho straps his gear on..._

"You both watch yourselves in their, I wouldn't be too happy if you both got strung up..."

_Jericho goes to the window to wait... and ill follow the party when the boy arrives taking a position of overwatch._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

You hear a knock on the door followed by a whisper, "Sirs, it's Dalik, are you ready?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2002)

"We are." Whitney says as she opens the door for the boy, her court taught accent gone and a hint of more.. common background background in it's place. "Let's get going."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

Without further comment, Dalik leads the party down the stairs and out of the building and towards the minstril camp.

_Ok, I need to know in exactly what type of order the party is arranged in. I understand that Tarowyn, Dalik, and Whitney are going in first, but at what distance is everyone following?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 13, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Without further comment, Dalik leads the party down the stairs and out of the building and towards the minstril camp.
> 
> Ok, I need to know in exactly what type of order the party is arranged in. I understand that Tarowyn, Dalik, and Whitney are going in first, but at what distance is everyone following? *




_Jericho has a heavy cloak on, and is following at a distance of about 70 feet, well within range of his bow... if there is trouble, if it looks bad he will rush in right away... but he keeps his distance... hood up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2002)

Bhartus follows with Jericho. "At least with an extra pair of eyes, we're less likely to lose them."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 13, 2002)

"You'll have to stay farther out than that, Jericho," Tarowyn says. "We don't want to alarm them, as Dalik has said."

"Whitney, you can relay feelings to Mist over quite a distance, correct?" The elf asks. "Why don't we leave Mist with Bhartus & Jericho some distance away, and if anything goes wrong, Mist can make it known to them. Then, the boys can come galloping to our rescue."

_OOC: Familiars have an emapathic link up to a mile away from their owner._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 13, 2002)

Whitney nods and picks up Mist to coo to her for a second. Mist gives her what can only be called a hairy eyeball before letting her put her down and strolls over to Bahartus and rubs against his leg wiht a loud purr, making it a point to show clearly that SHE chose to do this. 

Whitney shrugs. "What can I say? She's a cat."

OOC: In Mist's mind Whitney is the familar.. go figure.. cats are like that. :-D


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 13, 2002)

_Jericho will stay about 150 feet away then around a corner and wait for the message from Mist... not sure just how to recieve that message..._

"Can you talk to cats, Bhartus?" he says quizzically.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 13, 2002)

_ Mist followed the Short One closely, taking care to avoid it's feet, though she danced with it enough to keep it on the path behind mommy. She was impatient but mommy was right, these two should know if she needed aid. The taller one, loud and brash, seemed to be trying to do the mating dance with mommy but failed to grasp the essentials of it. Yowling was all well and good for the tomcat to do, but he had to show proper effection with goods and attention. She had not seen him once offer mommy a bit of meat or a single glittery thing to bat around. She turned up her tail at him, twisting around the short one's feet again. Perhaps he would learn the right way but for now she liked the short one who smelled of salted meat somewhere about him, and she looked up to him with an anticipatory look that Mommy always understood. It was time to share!  _

Mist looks up at Bhartus as they walk along, batting at his belt pouch. "Meoyrh?"

OOC: trying out putting Mist up for her little bit, and trying to write from a Cat's point of view


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho will stay about 150 feet away then around a corner and wait for the message from Mist... not sure just how to recieve that message...
> 
> "Can you talk to cats, Bhartus?" he says quizzically. *




"No, Jericho, I cannot talk to cats," replies Bhartus, slightly annoyed. Bhartus pats the cat on its head. "Is the mage-woman trying to tell us somethinig?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No, Jericho, I cannot talk to cats," replies Bhartus, slightly annoyed. Bhartus pats the cat on its head. "Is the mage-woman trying to tell us somethinig?" *




_Jericho kneels down... to give the cat a pet..._

"Well as long as you can tell us something... and the young pretty thing does not get strung up I shall be happy..." he says to Mist.

_Jericho drops some rations for Mist..._

"Who can understand women?" Jericho says to Bhartus with a smirk.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 14, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho kneels down... to give the cat a pet...
> 
> ...




_ Ah the tall one shows some sense. _

Mist takes the offered ration with the haunty air of a regal dutchess and chews on it.

_ Perhaps with time I can teach them to treat me with all the respect I'm due. Mommy would have known what I wanted right away. Still better than nothing_


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 14, 2002)

Dalik, Whitney, and Tarowyn enter the interior of the camp, which is surrounded by now horseless wagons and tents. You can smell the broth being cooked in pots of varying size all along the perimeter of the camp, while in the center you note entertainers of numerous persuasions practing their singing, acrobatics, magic, poetry, etc.

Dalik points to one especially large, roofed wagon 100ft away, "That is where the Tongue stays." Gentle candle light is emitting from the window to the side of the wagon. Standing infront of the rear doors to the mobile room are two tall, brutish figures, obviously possessing some orcish lineage. Though they make a poor attempt to conceal them, each obviously has a falchion in easy reach.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 14, 2002)

Whitney looks to the boy and her companion. "Let's get moving then." nibbles on her lip nervously as she looks around.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2002)

Tarowyn approaches the guards with feigned trepidation. "Evenin' gents. The girl an' me, we be wantin' an audience wit' your boss, if we can. We's lookin' for work, an' we 'eard dat he's the one ta talk to," the elf tries to seem as weak and compliant as he can, talking in a thickly drawn-out brogue.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 14, 2002)

The half-orcs stare at Tarowyn briefly and one then looks to Dalik, "Whos these people, imp?"

The bard responds, "Just a couple of traveling folk. Thought I would clear them with the Tongue."

The orcs again turn on Whitney and Tarowyn, each staring down one of the party members. One speaks, "Is that right, strangers?" Their growl is menacing.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2002)

"Well are we following them past those orcs?" says Bhartus. He thinks for a moment and adds, "I don't think you can kill them both, by the way."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Well are we following them past those orcs?" says Bhartus. He thinks for a moment and adds, "I don't think you can kill them both, by the way." *




"Ain't no orc, Jericho can't kill... if it bleeds... I can kill it."

_Jericho smirks..._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The half-orcs stare at Tarowyn briefly and one then looks to Dalik, "Whos these people, imp?"
> 
> The bard responds, "Just a couple of traveling folk. Thought I would clear them with the Tongue."
> 
> The orcs again turn on Whitney and Tarowyn, each staring down one of the party members. One speaks, "Is that right, strangers?" Their growl is menacing. *




Tarowyn fakes cowardice and makes a gulping sound in his throat, "Dat's right, kind sirs. We's 'ungry and needs sum food and shelter," as Tarowyn talks he looks for open spots on the Orcs armor and possible alternate entries into the Tongue's wagon, "We was hopin' yer boss could put us ta work."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tarowyn fakes cowardice and makes a gulping sound in his throat, "Dat's right, kind sirs. We's 'ungry and needs sum food and shelter," as Tarowyn talks he looks for open spots on the Orcs armor and possible alternate entries into the Tongue's wagon, "We was hopin' yer boss could put us ta work." *




"Indeed sir," Whitney says bobbing her head to them. "We'd be grateful for some work."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 15, 2002)

The orcs turn to each other, nod, and then turn back to the party, "Good enough....go in..." they stand aside, allowing easy access to the steps up to the door.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 15, 2002)

"Thanks, mates," Tarowyn says as he steps aside, takes Whitney's hand and helps her up the stairs, letting the lady go first through the door. As they enter the wagon, the elf begins trying to spot all exits that he can, in case they need to leave in a hurry. Considering what he knows of Gnomes that can cast likenesses of themselves, like he saw Eldus the Tongue doing, Tarowyn also makes sure to keep a disbelieving eye out for the so-called "bard and poet."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2002)

Whitney hustles along with him, her eyes open for any sign of their target, all the while looking like an overawed teenager.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 15, 2002)

Dalik enters after Whitney. Upon stepping four feet into the sparsly decorated, plain cabin with writing/dining table planted squarely in the center of the room. Tarowyn hears a *click*. Several wooden slabs which constitute the far wall of the room drop open. Three darts shoot towards Whitney and Tarowyn. Two barely miss the elf, while one cuts a light wound into the Lady's lower right arm.

_Whitney takes 4._ 

From outside the wagon you hear one of the half-orcs "You think we bought your lies humans? Or that we's not see your weapons?"

_Init: Dalik, half-orcs, Whitney, Tarowyn_ 

Dalik puts out a brief yelp before withdrawing to behind Whitney and Tarowyn, near the table in the center of the room. He removes a lap-harp from one of his side pockets, strums it quickly and starts to speak, "In the sea of flames over the sea of water..." (Inspire Courage)

The thugs withdraw their saps from their belts and enter the wagon, one moving to attack Whitney and the other Tarowyn. Neither successfully connects.

_Whitney's turn._ 

_Bhartus and Jericho: you see the brutes raise their weapons and step into the wagon. You can act next round._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2002)

"Of course we've got weapons ye lummocs.. it's dire country outside.. all ye had to do was ask for us to leave them behind." steps back and out of the way of them as she looks around. "Twere no reason to attack us yet.."

Puts her hand into her pouch. "We don't want any violence." 

OOC:  going to cast Sleep


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 15, 2002)

The heads of the orcs glow red in response to Whitney's trick. The thugs collapse suddenly on the hard wooden floor.

_Out of Initiative, the clock is still ticking on the duration of the spell._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 15, 2002)

_OOPS - posted too soon. _

Tarowyn will quickly disarm & secure the two Orcs, then watch the door to make sure that no one else is coming.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2002)

Whitney groans and clutches her side as she leans against the wagon wall. "Ouch.." pulls a dart from her side. "That hurt." picks up her quarterstaff and growls angrily. "I'd like to rap them thugs up side the head a few times.. but it's not polite."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 15, 2002)

_Jeriho rushes up blade drawn and looking for trouble..._

"Time to get to work dwarf!!!"


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2002)

Bhartus charges along with Jericho. "More orcs for the spit!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 16, 2002)

_Mist leads into Barthus' hood as soon as she feels Mommy's pain, hissing and holding on. The short one might not have a clue on the proper treatment of her, but he shared the Taller One's concern and seemed to have the poper attitude with regards to comming to Mommy's aid. -Hurry.. she's hurt- Mist yelled from her roost. (Basically a mix of hissing and yowling)_


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 16, 2002)

Jericho closes to within 70ft of the wagon and Bhartus to within 90 as two new half-orcs emerge from behind a wagon, bearing falchions some 40ft away. They charge into the D'orite and dwarf, connecting with both.

_Jericho takes 8. Bhartus takes 12._ 

_Initiative: Jericho, Dalik, Whitney, Tarowyn, half-orcs, Bhartus. Though only Jericho and Bhartus are aware of these orcs._


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2002)

Bhartus takes out his mace and tries to strike at one of the half-orcs.
"Pah... it's a trap!"


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2002)

Upon hearing the ruckus outside and Bhartus' warning, Tarowyn feels that it's better to be done with the two Orcs inside than have them attacking the group later, so he quickly dispatches them and then heads outside, with bow drawn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2002)

_Jericho howls... and slahses at the half-orc that struck him, bring his shield to bear..._

"I am going to take your head for that nick, you mangy half-breed!!!!"

*OOC:* Normal attack


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 17, 2002)

Jericho's swing goes wide of the orc.

In the wagon, Dalik speaks quickly, "Outside!" He bolts outside and, seeing the desperate melee of Bhartus as Jericho, begins to to recite some poem with a tragic flair (Inspire Courage).

_Whitney is up._ 


_Tarowyn: It will take two round to dispose of both of the unconscience orcs._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 17, 2002)

OOC: On her turn Whitney will cast Magic Missle at the nearest Target


----------



## Mirth (Nov 18, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn: It will take two round to dispose of both of the unconscience orcs. *




If Tarowyn realizes this before he's begun the task, he'll skip it and join the others attacking the Orcs outside, using Point Blank and Rapid Shot to do as much damage as he can. Otherwise, the elf tries to slit the throats of the downed Orcs as fast as possible.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 18, 2002)

Upon exiting the wagon, Whitney unleashes a magic bolt on the orc attacking Jericho, taking him in the back with a grunt, but the thug still stands.

Tarowyn moves outside and fires off two arrows, aiming at the back of each attacking orc. The brute attacking Bhartus has his shoulder grazed by the arrow.

The orcs outside make another assault on Jericho and Bhartus. While the dwarf is able to evade the clumsy slash of the falchion, Jericho is not so lucky.

_Jericho takes 6._

Bhartus swing at his assailant with his mace, but again misses.

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2002)

_Jericho growls... looking very upset..._

"Not some ordinary mangy dwarf are ye?"

_Jericho steps back 5 feet and takes a swig of a healing potion._


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2002)

Bhartus tries to come between the orc and Jericho so he can drink his potion without getting attacked.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 19, 2002)

Jericho feels his vigor return as he laps down the holy liquid.

_Jericho regains 7._ 

Dalik halts his poem and begins to chant. A glowing blue ball manifests infront of his face briefly. The orc assualting Jericho seems momentarily distracted, but regains its fearsome bloodlust soon enough.

_Whitney is up._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: I apologize for the delay in the post. For some reason my posts have not gone through in the past day and a half.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2002)

_Jericho feeling refreshed, wades back into the fighting... with a regained fervor..._

"Time to skin me some orc!!!" as he strikes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 20, 2002)

Whitney pulls a scroll from her belt and starts chanting. (Magic Missle again.. gotta restock)


----------



## Mirth (Nov 20, 2002)

Again, Tarowyn will try to plug each of the Orcs in the back. If he is not able to get a clear shot, he will do a quick look for other assailants approaching. If there are none, he will draw his rapier and dagger and attack the Orc on Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 21, 2002)

Whitney's magic again collides with the orc on Jericho. Tarowyn charges into Bhartus' assailant, ripping the orc-kin through the back, dropping him.

The orc attacking Jericho makes another desperate attack, but only managing a glancing blow against the D'orite's armor.

_Bhartus is up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 21, 2002)

Bhartus tries to flank the orc Jericho is fighting with his mace.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 21, 2002)

With a swift bash of his mace, the dwarf fells the orcish brute.

_Out of Initiative_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 21, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *With a swift bash of his mace, the dwarf fells the orcish brute.
> 
> Out of Initiative *




_Jericho growls..._

"Good job, Bhartus, damn orcs were abit more slippery then I liked, or maybe I was just having a bad day."

_Jericho looks around and seeing Whitney tosses her a healing potion..._

"Drink up, there may be more surprises yet."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 21, 2002)

"There are a couple more nasties in the wagon that Whitney put to sleep, should we take care of them?" Tarowyn asks the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"There are a couple more nasties in the wagon that Whitney put to sleep, should we take care of them?" Tarowyn asks the others. *




"Kill them..."

_Jericho smirks..._

"Not like any will miss them."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 22, 2002)

Whitney took the potion and drinks it quickly. "I wonder where the little man in charge is?"


----------



## Mirth (Nov 22, 2002)

Keeping a wary eye out for other attackers, Tarowyn dispatches the two slumbering Orcs.


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2002)

Ever so briefly, Bhartus considers whether he should do anything to stop them, but allows Tarowyn to do as he wishes. 
_They're orcs_, he whispers to himself. _If they were dwarves, or even humans, perhaps not... but two less orcs in the world... that is still something._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 23, 2002)

The crowd of entertainers has fleed to the outskirts of the camp as the party goes about its bloody business. Out of their numbers comes forth four boys, all wielding daggers menacingly in a line some 100ft from the party. One speaks, "Hey lookie, the boot's who blodded up Joseph."

A small figure steps from between two of the boys feet, a gnome by the looks of it, "Helloooo, Fists. You have made some enemies who have paid me a handsome human 'fist' of gold to drop you; if I had known you would slaughter the Tusk brothers, I would have offered my services for free."

He flicks his fingers, and the boys step forward to attack.



_Init: Tarowyn, Jericho, Whitney, pick-pockets, Dalik, Bhartus and the Tongue_

_Whitney is at full health by the way. Bhartus is still at 5._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 23, 2002)

Tarowyn takes two shots right at the Tongue.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 23, 2002)

The gnome hops about to succecfuly evade Tarowyn's arrows.

Jericho boasts, "Ah, more blood to bathe my blade.." before running straight towards the waiting rogues, closing to within 20ft.

_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2002)

Whitney pulls another scroll and casts it's spell at the Tongue. 

OOC:Magic missle, she's not playing with the little goon anymore.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 24, 2002)

The magical projectile strikes the gnome, but for what appears to be little effect.

The four boys engulf the D'orite from all sides, looking almost meek compared to the strong warrior until they slash brutally with their daggers, scarring Jericho through the gaps in his armor.


_Jericho takes 14._ 

Dalik again begins to recite some poem about the guppies who killed a shark. (Inspire Courage)

_Bhartus and the Tongue are up._ 

The Tongue moves toward the encircled Jericho 5ft, and then lashes out with his whip, which takes a hold of the D'orites bastard sword, pulling it out of Jericho's hand and to the ground.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 24, 2002)

_Bhartus is up..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2002)

OOC: Whitney will shift her attention to the kids next, using another of her scrolls (down to 5 drat it! Need a wand!), cursing herself as she does so.


----------



## Krug (Nov 24, 2002)

If there is an opening, Bhartus hurries to Jericho and casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on him. If not, Bhartus casts a _Summon Monster I_ to get aid, casting it behind The Tongue.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2002)

"Not again," Tarowyn says as he sees Jericho rush into melee and get overwhelmed. The elf draws his rapier and dagger and runs to help the D'orite. On his way, he glances over at Bhartus, who is trying to make his way to heal Jericho, "Physician, heal thyself!" _Bhartus is down to 5 HP, remember  _


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 24, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *If there is an opening, Bhartus hurries to Jericho and casts a Cure Light Wounds on him. If not, Bhartus casts a Summon Monster I to get aid, casting it behind The Tongue. *




which monster?


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 25, 2002)

Bhartus rushes forward 60ft, getting into the neccessary range to make proper use of Moradin's gifts.

Tarowyn rushes forward as well, past the dwarf, up to one of the warrior's young assailants.

Obviously agitated by the fact that he dropped his won weapon, Jericho turns on the boy flanked by Tarowyn, uttering, "..twerp.." before puching him clear across the jaw. The boy is obviously staggered, barely able to hold up.

Whitney's magic bombards one of the boys, but fails to drop him.

The respond with another series of stabs and slashes with their daggers, but Jericho shows an unusual degree of dexterity, handily missing each attack.

Dalik rushes forward 30ft and fires off a stone from his sling at the boy who suffered from Whitney's magic, pelting him in the arm. He looks phased but he still stands.

Bhartus steps forward 5ft and, chanting the praise of Moradin, causes a white light to briefly burst forth behind the Tongue, just as the short villan begins chanting. A sparkling brown dog appears in place of the fading light and proceeds to bite the gnome, tearing at his ornate clothing. The Tongue's spell appears to have had its effect though, as Jericho seems dazed.


_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

"Jericho! Snap out of it!" Tarowyn yells to the D'orite and he begins laying into the group of young ruffians. The elf tries to make a space for Jericho to get out of the group and retrieve his sword. That is, if he can even see it…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 25, 2002)

Whitney casts _ Daze _  on another of the children, swearing to herself about the foolishness of this, and looks to the boy with her. "Can't you talk to them? Stop this recklessness."


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2002)

Bhartus takes up his light crossbow and fires at the gnome, knowing that if he takes him down the others would likely flee.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 26, 2002)

The elf is unable to connect his rapier with the nimble youths. His plea to Jericho are also ineffectual, as the warrior seems phased, unable to act.

Whitney moves forward 50ft in order to cast her spell on one of the children.

The boys again work a flurry of stabs on Jericho. Streaks of blood follow the motions of their armed hands as the D'orite collapses to the ground, bleeding.

_Jericho takes 14. He is now at -7._


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 26, 2002)

Dalik flings another lead ball at the same boy as the last time, but misses.

The tongue turns on the dog summoned by Bhartus from beyond, stepping back 5ft and mumbling. Just as he does so, Bhartus' bolt, striking true thanks to Dalik's inspiration, sinks into the gnome's shoulder and the dog again bites at the gnome, tearing into the little rogue's clothing ferociously. The dog seems dazed in a manner similar to Jericho.



_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Krug (Nov 26, 2002)

"I need to get to Jericho quickly!" says Bhartus. He rushes forth with his mace screaming for blood. However, once he gets close he will cast a _Cure Light Wounds_ upon him. He will try to get the dog to move between the gnome and Jericho.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 26, 2002)

"I'l cover you!" Whitney says as she pulls another scroll from her hip and starts chanting again.

(OOC: Another magic missile at one of the injured youths, moving in to help cover Barthus.)


----------



## Mirth (Nov 26, 2002)

"Hurry up, Dwarf!" Tarowyn yells as he moves into a position standing over Jericho's body, to protect it until Bhartus can get there, and continues his attacks on the youths.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 26, 2002)

Tarowyn moves to the center of the cutpurse gang to where Jericho fell and lets loose with a wicked slash to the back of the youth already bloodied by the D'orite's fist, slashing him across the stomach and knocking him unconsiece. 

Whitney's magic drops one of the wounded rogues as well, his clothes in tatters.

The two remaining boys move infront of and behind the elf and stab at him in a desperate manner yet miss.

Dalik moves forward another 30ft and fires off another lead bolt from his sling at one of the boys, but it goes wide.

Bhartus rushes up to one of the boys, invoking the favor of Moradin as he does so to heal Jericho. As he does so, the summoned dog vanishes and the Tongue projects lashes out at Tarowyn's rapier with his whip, bringing the blade down to the ground with a downward tugging motion. Bhartus is subjected to stabbing attempts by the thiefs but luck and armor allow him to come through untouched as he tends to his comrade.

_Jericho regains 4._

_Tarowyn is disarmed, the rapier is on the ground near his feet._



_Tarowyn is up._

_Two rogues and the tongue remaining. Jericho is at -8._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 26, 2002)

Tarowyn takes a 5ft sidestep and draws his bow, using Point Blank and Rapid Shot to fire at the Tongue and one of the boys.

_OOC: I think Bhartus was trying to heal Jericho, not himself. _


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2002)

_Sorry if I wasn't clear. Yeah was trying to heal Jericho, not myself._

Bhartus will use his mace upon one of the boys.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 27, 2002)

Whitney pulls her crossbow out and loads it, shooting at Tongue and keeps an eye on the others closer to the boys as she aims. (making sure that Bhartus isn't in trouble like jericho)

"Bhartus.. is he going to be okay?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 27, 2002)

Tarowyn misses the boy, but takes the Tongue in the neck, the arrow going clean through his flesh, dropping the gnome without even a wimper. (Critical)

Whitney fires one of the remaining boys with her crossbow and misses.

The boys stab at the elf from front and back. The one behind gives the elf a bloody scarr on the small of his back.

Dalik flings another lead ball at one of the thieves but misses.


_Tarowyn takes 6._ 

After tending to Jericho, Bhartus comes at one of the boys with his mace, but only hits air.

_Tarowyn's turn._ 

_OOC: my bad...i've edited my earlier post above._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

Tarowyn grimaces at the slice on his back and takes another 5ft sidestep to Point Blank and Rapid Shot at the two remaining boys (or one of them if he can't get both). AFTER he fires, if there are any enemies remaining, he says, "Your leader is dead and you will be too if you don't surrender."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 27, 2002)

Tarowyn's arrows wisk through the air, one going straight past its target while the other strikes into the chest of one of the boys, who falls to his knees and then on to his face.

_Whitney's turn._


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2002)

_Jericho should be stable after the CLW, shouldn't he? He's still listed at -8...  _

If Jericho is still dying, Bhartus turns back to feed him a CLW potion. If Jericho is stable, Bhartus continues to hack away with his mace.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 27, 2002)

OOC: Jericho regained 4, bringing him too -4, and yes, he is stable.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 2, 2002)

*a test...*

_ooc: just want to see if i can post yet..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 2, 2002)

Whitney pulls another scroll and looks at the crowd. "Stand down or I'll use more magic!" 


OOC: Holding action to see if they surrender. if not.. I magic missle the nearest wounded one.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 2, 2002)

The remaining pick-pocket, desperation on his face, drops his dagger and holds his hands up, facing Tarowyn, "I be given up, elfie...."

_Out of initiative, unless everyone is feeling especially cruel. Post a reply just so i know you are still with us. I apologize for the lapse in posting, technical difficulties and all..._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

"Good choice, boy," Tarowyn says to the young cutpurse, still aiming his bow at him. "Tell us who hired the Tongue to do us in, if you want to remain in my mercy..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 2, 2002)

"Aye.. " nods. "Speak quickly and we might forget that you were part of damn near killing our friend." pulls a vial from her belt and sees to Jericho.

"Come on Wild Sword.. drink up." she whispers as Mist leaps on her back.


OOC: Potion of Cure Light Wounds for our mentally instable one.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

"You'd better speak up and fast, young'un," chides Tarowyn as he watches Whitney prepare to give Jericho her potion. "When he wakes up, you're gonna be in the same boat as your late friend Joseph. Tell me what you know now and I'll let you run before he comes to. But I better believe you."


----------



## Krug (Dec 2, 2002)

"I say we best be out of here, and soon," says Bhartus. Bhartus waits to see how the CLW potion is, and uses up anoter CLW on either himself or Tarowyn, depending who is more injured. He will search the Gnome's body as well.

_Yeap... posting problems. Let's hope its ok now._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 2, 2002)

_Jericho groans... or lays inertwhichever is fitting, visions of dancing nude maidens, Whitney amongst them, laying in his head._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 2, 2002)

Whitney lays Jericho's head down on his cloak. "I thin he's feeling better, he's leering again." Mist, from her perch on Whitney's shoulder's purrs loudly in agreement.

Turning to the others, "Perhaps we should let him rest a moment while we discuss the child's immediate future." she says as she walks over to pick up Jericho's fallen sword. "I'd speak fast boy.. the sleeping one isn't know for tolerance." Lays the sword by her sleeping companion.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 2, 2002)

The boy responds, "I don't be knowing that. Me and me chums be doing what we usualy do in the King's city when de boss be telling us that we be heading south. I do knows he was talking to some goblins before we left, but I think they simply be the friends of them Tusks, " he motions to the fallen half-orcs...

_Bhartus regains 6._ 

_Jericho regains 2, putting him at -2._ 

The entertainers begin to flood back into the open space of the caravan camp to collect their things now that the fighting is over.


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2002)

Bhartus says, "We'd best him out of here and recuperate," he says.

He casts two Cure Minor Wounds on Jericho and tells Tarowyn to help carry Jericho back to an inn or safer ground.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 3, 2002)

"I wish to check that.." points to Tongue's corpse. ".. man's wagon.. see if we can find some sort of info to point this to a specific person or persons."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2002)

Tarowyn looks the boy up and down. "I'm afraid that's not good enough," the elf says slowly and coldy and then fires an arrow into the boy's leg, aiming to cripple, not kill. While the youth screams in pain, Tarowyn turns to Bhartus and says, "I've got a wicked slice across my back from this one that could use some tending, whenever you've got the time, Priest." Then the elf turns to Whitney and says, "I'll help you search in a moment, if you want the extra hand."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 4, 2002)

With Bhartus' care, Jericho's wounds heal, brining him to consciencesness.. the holy power contrasts with the tortured moans of the pickpocket

_Jericho regains 8._ 

Upon searching the wagon, the party uncovers a massive well of gold under a loose plank in the floor. Each is emblazened with the profile of his majesty the Emperor of the South Basil III. Also found is a parchment with an unknown code written over it along with numbers. It appears to be some type of bond, with stick figures demarking a debt of four slaves, but the identity of the borrower is not present, instead an ink mark resembling a flaming dagger stands in place of a signature.





_We will total up the gold after you guys head back to rest._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2002)

"Well." she says as she sees the scroll. "I suspect that is for us.. but who would hire someone to kill us? Think the sherriff might have someone to help us figure it out?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2002)

_Jericho stands under his own power..._

"My head hurts, my back hurts... and my stomach... mmm I am hungry... where am I?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2002)

"His hunger be more important than his wounds, uh?" Bhartus shakes his head. "Order a roast chicken for the warrior," the priest says.

"As for the scroll, 'tis suspicious. Perhaps our guide would know... the meaning of the symbols, and who the slavers might be."

_Bhartus tries to make any Knowledge checks he can to determine the symbols_


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2002)

Tarowyn looks over the paper to see if he recognizes the mark. "We should search the bodies of the gnome and those orcs to see if there is anything else that could point us to the person or persons who hired the Tongue to kill us." With that, the elf begins to rummage through the belongings of the dead bodies. After he is done, he turns to the others. "I suppose we should head back to town now. Maybe when we get there, I could give lessons to Jericho on how to use a bow."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 4, 2002)

_Tarowyn: you find nothing but weapons on the bodies. One of the other three boys appears to still be alive, if unconscience._

_Bhartus: you do not recognize the symbol._ 

Dalik whistles as he surveys the aftermath of the battle, while still anxious, "A valient fight, though I fear some around this camp might not agree. May I return with you sirs back to the magistrate's protection?"


OOC: let me know what you plan to do with the two surviving boys before you leave.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2002)

_Jericho growls..._

"I know how to use a boy elfy boy!!!"

_Jericho rubs his stomach..._

"Right now though, I could use some good vittles... getting stabbed to death, makes me hungry."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"I know how to use a boy elfy boy!!!"
> *




"Uhm, okay Jericho..." Tarowyn doesn't know quite how to respond to that one.  

The elf will try to awaken the other remaining youth, in order to question him about who might have hired them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2002)

Whitney quirks an eyebrow but keeps quiet as she checks the hurt boy. "Bhartus.. I think this one still lives., perhaps we should take care of him and turn him over to the sherriff."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 5, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Uhm, okay Jericho..." Tarowyn doesn't know quite how to respond to that one.
> 
> The elf will try to awaken the other remaining youth, in order to question him about who might have hired them. *




_Jericho blinks for a moment..._

"Damn brain... I meant bow.. not boy... what you think me a pervert now?!"

_Jericho kicks something for good measure..._

"You won this round elfy boy... but next time... arrrrgh I need a drink!!!!"

_Jericho grumbles..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 5, 2002)

The boy remains unconscience despite Tarowyn's prodding.

_ooc: let me know when you want to return. then we can get to dispersing the xp and gold! _


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2002)

"Lets drag one of them back so we can question them, and recuperate. Lord knows how many allies the Gnome has..." Bhartus says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2002)

"Aye or whoever hired him might seek another to do his dirty work." sighs. "I wish we hadn't had to kill him.. it would have been easy to wring out the answers from him."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Lets drag one of them back so we can question them, and recuperate. Lord knows how many allies the Gnome has..." Bhartus says. *




"Sounds like a plan, Priest," Tarowyn says as he grabs up the boy he wounded with his arrow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 5, 2002)

_Jericho nods.. and starts walking as best as he can..._

"Time to go, my stomach calls."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 5, 2002)

The party returns to the magistrate's office with their prisoner. Sir Whiteclove, after having incarcerated the boy, promptly sets out to secure the campsite, specifically the Tongue's wagon with a small contingent of guards. 

A couple of hours pass before the sheriff appears at the Fists' door on the second floor of the building. He looks wary, "Both of the boys who survived your attempts to arrest them are now under lock. I fear for what I might have gotten myself into. The gnome has a reputation in the King's City from what I gather of those in the camp who would talk with me; for him to make the trek to this small community, even during the Festivel would seem to indicate, along with the parchment you uncovered, that he had a client of some influence..politics.."

He then silently walks up to the table lays four sacks which gingle as they make contact with the surface, "I've been able to collect most of the Tongue's horde. While I'm sure some of the locals tried to swipe a handful after you departed, fear of either you or the theives' contacts would have warded against that. Those are the shares you are legally entitled to by the tradition of this Kingdom. The rest will go to those wronged by the Tongue and the royal coffers."

He turns to Dalik, "As a representitive of Duvik's Pass and the crown, I thank you for your assistance. I know you risked much in the actions you took, so as long as you stay within my jurisdiction you are welcome to live under my protection. And in addition.." He drops a similar bag into the boys hand. Dalik bows deeply as the sheriff departs.

The rest of the day is uneventfull..

_Everyone recieves 1450 gold. Because the party split of, xp will be a bit uneven. Jericho and Bhartus get 1065xp. Whitney and Tarowyn 1215xp. We are nearing the final leg of this chapter. If you meet the requirements to level, do so and update your sheet. You can also make any purchases in town, no single one exceeding 3000gp. You have the rest of the day to do so. Once eveyone is updated, we will proceed._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 6, 2002)

_OOC: So update already!!! _


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 8, 2002)

The rest of the day passes uneventfully, the heroes spending their time bartering for magic, supplies, and weapons in the market square and getting a firm rest that night.

When they wake, they are informed by Sheriff Whiteclove that he would like to see the four downstairs. After dressing and outfitting themselves, you go downstairs and find the sheriff standing infront of his desk, surrounded by men of apparent status, including Father Samual, the resident priest of the All Father in Duvik's Pass, mostly notable for his partially elven features; Stefan Doverspeak, the large man who holds considerable stock in the local mines; and an unknown man with youngish features, striking red hair yet the dark complexion one would expect from a D'orite dressed in swathes of rich silk.

The sheriff addresses the party, "It seems Nicos Aporos has found another means to stir the infernal aching in my head.." He motions to the unknown man, "This man is Daris Salum. He has been chosen to represent the slavers in legal matters..." The sheriff falls silent.

Daris takes a short bow and then begins to speak in a faint, simmering voice, "Defenders of this commune, I regret to say that the actions of myself and the other slavers might have assisted in the vilelest of evils as told by the gods. A younger member of the Aporos clan has been selling to some of my compatriots slaves only recently purchased from other slavers; they were hard to identify, because often they were blind and disfigured. Upon questioning they revealed that they had been set to fight some brutish monsters who are associate's of the Aporos on their estates. That family and the other local nobility have been betting on the outcome of these matches. Where I come from honor and the law extend to the treatment of one's slaves for the good of the community, not one's vice. I came to the sheriff hoping this was the case in this land as well.."

The sheriff responds, "It is. Our King would most surely be enraged by this behavior. Law passed down in this reign has marked such activities illegal."

Father Samual interjects, "It is held to be a travesty by the All Father and other Gods as well!!! Brother Bhartus, you I appeal to you and your most noble god to support me in this. As a representitive of the collective churches, I must humbly demand the confiscation of those slaves and that they be placed under my jurisdiction as well as the arrest of that Southern decadent..."

Stefan Doverspeak responds, obviously piqued by the Father's comments, "The Aporos are great patrons to this town. They supply us with our food and their estates make use of our ore. What future does the Festival have if every potential customer should worry that his property would be confiscated by holy and secular authorities? The lifeblood of this town..."

A hand motion by the Sheriff quiets Stefan, "The law stands on this issue, as do our souls. This must stop now..." he looks to the Fists, "Your assignment for the day should be clear. We have been informed that one of these combats will be held during the high day rest period. You are to confront Nicos and restrain he and his guards while my men take hold of the slaves he purchased in this market. He and the Fists have a short, but memorable history. I would rather this confrontation come down to a matter of honor rather than law for the reasons cited by Stefan.. Any questions?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

_Jericho nods... and folds his arms..._

"Works for me... I am ready to shut them down for their wicked ways..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2002)

_Whitney tries to stay as far from the slaver as possible during the talk, her features taking on a schooled look while she listen. Mist's quiet purring stops at the talk of the 'games.' _


"I agree that we should take part of this. The family won't put up too much of a fuss I'm sure, if they do they risk losing their title, lands and lucrative business. The crown won't like the .. " Her voice takes a bit of sarcasm. "impropriety of the situation. I have need to find some new spells, but tht can wait."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney tries to stay as far from the slaver as possible during the talk, her features taking on a schooled look while she listen. Mist's quiet purring stops at the talk of the 'games.'
> 
> 
> "I agree that we should take part of this. The family won't put up too much of a fuss I'm sure, if they do they risk losing their title, lands and lucrative business. The crown won't like the .. " Her voice takes a bit of sarcasm. "impropriety of the situation. I have need to find some new spells, but tht can wait." *




_Jericho furrows his brow..._

"As much as you find slavery distasteful, it is a part of this region's wealth and well-being... perhaps you shouldn't be so judgemental of different cultures... oh enlightened magician..."


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2002)

> Father Samual interjects, "It is held to be a travesty by the All Father and other Gods as well!!! Brother Bhartus, you I appeal to you and your most noble god to support me in this. As a representitive of the collective churches, I must humbly demand the confiscation of those slaves and that they be placed under my jurisdiction as well as the arrest of that Southern decadent...




Flattered that his name is known, Bhartus strokes his beard and smiles. "Of course... it will be done! What will you do with them under your jurisdiction by the way, Father?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 8, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flattered that his name is known, Bhartus strokes his beard and smiles. "Of course... it will be done! What will you do with them under your jurisdiction by the way, Father?" *




The Father replys, "I will make them wards of the church. They can work our lands while living a virtuous life..."

Both the sheriff and Stefan roll their eyes at that.

Daris then speaks, "If that is not a suitable solution to some, I can take the slaves off your hands. Conditions for your festival have not been conducive to steady business, what with the fighting between your nobles, pickpockets and now this. I can purchase your excess slaves as I have done for my poor fellows, providing you with capital while I try to find the poor wretches suitable masters."

The sheriff nods politly, "Does anyone else have something to say?"


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

"It's about time we took down that young, insolent pup Nicos," Tarowyn says as he looks at the assembled group. 

"However, I don't have any liking for the church or the brokerage of sentient beings," the elf glances at both Father Samual and Jericho before continuing. "I say the slaves should be freed, not given to some other power to control. If they have been subject to the kind of gross sport as you have decribed, then surely they have paid any so-called dues that they owe." He pauses before finishing, "I cannot agree to do this task and then simply hand the slaves over to another owner. I will not do it."

_OOC: My character should be completely updated by the time you read this, jasamcarl._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"It's about time we took down that young, insolent pup Nicos," Tarowyn says as he looks at the assembled group.
> 
> "However, I don't have any liking for the church or the brokerage of sentient beings," the elf glances at both Father Samual and Jericho before continuing. "I say the slaves should be freed, not given to some other power to control. If they have been subject to the kind of gross sport as you have decribed, then surely they have paid any so-called dues that they owe." He pauses before finishing, "I cannot agree to do this task and then simply hand the slaves over to another owner. I will not do it."
> 
> OOC: My character should be completely updated by the time you read this, jasamcarl. *




_Jericho listens and sighs..._

"If the slaves are treated fairly then where is the problem, we go to free them of their mistreatment and place them in better care.  They perform their service, and the world is all the better, such talk of freeing slaves is madness, where would they go, and what would they do?  You would burden the town, with vagrants, who have no money, and no purpose."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 8, 2002)

The sheriff looks sympathetically upon the elf, "That status of the slaves is a matter of law. I will appeal to the crown for a definitive ruling. For now, it is imperative that we remove those slaves from the Aporos hands."

"Stefan, Daris, your assistance and advice is appreciated and has been a great help. Would you now excuse us? I will let you know the state of things when there is something to report."

Both merchants bow to the knight and depart from the offices.

The sheriff continues, "I have something of a surprise for the lot of you, or perhaps it would be best described as a burden." He sheriff steps to a door in the side of the room which leads to the underground prison cells and knocks. A few moments pass before two guards emerge. Between their leather-bound legs you note a small figure. A halfling, chained..."

"This is Norri Tallgeese. Like many small folk, he appears to have a tendency to run around with the wrong company. Further questioning at the camp revealed that he was in the Tongue's company in his journey from the King's City. We promptly arrested him. Unfortunatly, Father Samual, speaking for his god, revealed that Norri is in fact a virtuous young lad who has no knowledge of the gnome's plans. Much like Dalik, I do not see releasing him as an option, as he would surly be pegged as a traitor and killed. Instead I would like to make use of him. We still do not know who hired the Tongue and his gang to pillage this city and assassinate you. To that effect, I wish the halfling to travel with your company. Hopefully, one of the Tongue's associates will recognize him and assume he already has a plan for your deaths. These associates will thus plan to make peacful contact initially instead of through swords."

The sheriff turns to the halfling and bends down to look directly into his eyes, "Does that sound good to you, or should we look deeper into your background in the King's City to find you some other task?"

_Your move Festy. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

_Jericho kneels... chuckling..._

"Hey its a little person... one of them wee folks... smaller then a baby jackal he is... how yah doin' little one... Nori is it... Nori Tallgeese... funny name for a such a little fellow."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho furrows his brow...
> 
> "As much as you find slavery distasteful, it is a part of this region's wealth and well-being... perhaps you shouldn't be so judgemental of different cultures... oh enlightened magician..." *




"I am from this kingdom, and look at what slavery has done to this region.. rapant banditry, and slave games." Mist peeks out of Whitney's hair to give Jericho a 'hairy eyeball'. "I would say that it has encouraged decadance among those who should be leaders and rulers. Too much free time among the nobility encourages irresponsible behavoir like this." shakes her head. "My opionions aside, this must be addressed. It's both immoral and illegal."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Father replys, "I will make them wards of the church. They can work our lands while living a virtuous life..."
> 
> ...




"I thought the proper action under such circumstances was that the slaves in question turned over to the custody of the crown. Not resold or held in 'virutous' indenture for others."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I am from this kingdom, and look at what slavery has done to this region.. rapant banditry, and slave games." Mist peeks out of Whitney's hair to give Jericho a 'hairy eyeball'. "I would say that it has encouraged decadance among those who should be leaders and rulers. Too much free time among the nobility encourages irresponsible behavoir like this." shakes her head. "My opionions aside, this must be addressed. It's both immoral and illegal." *




"It may be immoral to you, but I think it is highly legal... as far as I can see.  And banditry exists in any region where a man wishes to make a quick copper... now slave games are undeniably horrid... and that I can say should be stopped, unless they were trained gladiators it is a waste of property," he counters.

_*OOC:* I thought the whole of this land accepted slavery as a genral rule of thumb or is this just reserved to this town, and I get the impression much of the world accepts it or is Jericho in the minority?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It may be immoral to you, but I think it is highly legal... as far as I can see.  And banditry exists in any region where a man wishes to make a quick copper... now slave games are undeniably horrid... and that I can say should be stopped, unless they were trained gladiators it is a waste of property," he counters.
> 
> OOC: I thought the whole of this land accepted slavery as a genral rule of thumb or is this just reserved to this town, and I get the impression much of the world accepts it or is Jericho in the minority? *




"We're not having this argument now." Whitney says calmly. "I know my opionions are just that of an 'overeducated woman' but I am entitled to them.. however much others disagree with them. I do abide by the law." nods to the sherriff.

OOC:Figured Whitney was in the minority


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

Norri grins nervously at the sheriff's statement.

"Ah, heh, more than happy to help ya hit squad m'lord, no need to look into me past. Whats done is done is it not?" He says.

Norri looks at Jericho blankly but shrugs and extends his hand to shake.

"Dunno where our last name came from, all I knows is that we've had it for a VERY long time. Goes many generations back, in fact it goes right back to the first generation of the Tallgeese family," he says with a sly grin.

"I see there is a debate on slavery going on, while we're on that maybe a little while later after I've done what ya need me to I could be, err, relieved of my duty of service to ye and could head on me way," Norri ends this statement with a cheesy grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri grins nervously at the sheriff's statement.
> 
> "Ah, heh, more than happy to help ya hit squad m'lord, no need to look into me past. Whats done is done is it not?" He says.
> 
> ...




_Jericho grins..._

"I like the wee man.. he has spirit... can I keep him?" he says jokingly and ruffles Norri's hair.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 9, 2002)

At the halfling's affirmative, the sheriff stands up and nods to the guards, who promptly undo Norri's chains. "Good. I will have the guards bring up your equipment. Everyone make there preperations and head out. My guards and I will be five minutes behind as we occupy the manor and its environs. Remember, you are to disrupt the combat and stop Nicos with as little blood as possible. Now go..."


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2002)

"Well it seems that Jericho has a new distraction," whispers Bhartus to Whitney. 

"Stop Nicos with as little blood as possible," Bhartus mutters to himself. "I have doubts about that..."

As for the slaves issue, Bhartus too leans on freeing them, but keeps his mouth shut. However, he adjusts his coin pouch in the halfling's presence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 10, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Well it seems that Jericho has a new distraction," whispers Bhartus to Whitney.
> 
> "Stop Nicos with as little blood as possible," Bhartus mutters to himself. "I have doubts about that..."
> 
> As for the slaves issue, Bhartus too leans on freeing them, but keeps his mouth shut. However, he adjusts his coin pouch in the halfling's presence. *




_Jericho chortles..._

"I can forget me fine peice of work.. in Whitney... where the wee man is entertaining she is curvy... and I like me curves..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 10, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Well it seems that Jericho has a new distraction," whispers Bhartus to Whitney.
> 
> "Stop Nicos with as little blood as possible," Bhartus mutters to himself. "I have doubts about that..."
> 
> As for the slaves issue, Bhartus too leans on freeing them, but keeps his mouth shut. However, he adjusts his coin pouch in the halfling's presence. *




"Perhaps, but I'll bet you a copper he makes a crack on me before we leave the room."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 10, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> jericho chortles...
> 
> "I can forget me fine peice of work.. in Whitney... where the wee man is entertaining she is curvy... and I like me curves..." *




Whitney rolls her eyes and shakes her head. "One would hope the blood loss hadn't done more harm to you. Sadly it is not unexpected."

Mist sticks her head out at gives Jericho a rasberry.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 10, 2002)

The party sets out during the midday resting period, traveling to the edge of town and down a dirt path that leads into the local outlying estate that is the current residence of the visiting Aporos. The manor house itself is quite plush, with both entrances and porches framed by man sized columns and two dimensional friezes of warriors in ancient Sommite garb battling giants and demons. 

You begin to hear chears from the back of the building. As you near its source, you see the outer edges of a circle of humanity applauding something occuring in their midst. Once along the perimeter of the circle, a scattering of figures becomes visible. Five are miserable wretches, obviously slaves, facing off against five short greenish figures, obviously goblins....

On the other side of the circle is the familiar face of Nicos Aporos, dressed in chainmail outlined with red silks. He is holding up a pouch, yelling into the circle, "Onward, my wards, do well for the lineage that saw fit to pay for your wretched selves!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 10, 2002)

_Jericho draws his  sword and hefts his shield and approaches the circle.. he raises his blade under a bystander's chin as he breaks the circle... and smirks to Nicos..._

"This party is... over..." his eyes wolflike... and menacing.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2002)

Without a word, Tarowyn moves into range and fires two Precise, Rapid Shots at Nicos - one at his outstretched hand and the other at his leg.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

Norri suddenly becomes a bit confused, _I'd hate to see them causing as much blood as possible_, he thinks to himself as the two arrows arc towards Nicos.

He draws his light corssbow and readies himself for action.

_I'd better not try anything stupid with this bunch, they could get pretty nasty on my small halfling self._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 10, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> On the other side of the circle is the familiar face of Nicos Aporos, dressed in chainmail outlined with red silks. He is holding up a pouch, yelling into the circle, "Onward, my wards, do well for the lineage that saw fit to pay for your wretched selves!" *




"Nicos Apros, stand this illegal blood sport now! You're under arrest and the slaves are forfiet to the crown! " Stands ready to cast sleep on the goblins.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2002)

Bhartus steps forward his crossbow ready to fire at the goblins. He readies his _Sound Burst_ spell in his head, but does not cast it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 10, 2002)

Tarowyn's arrows slice through the arm and leg of Nicos. The bag of coins drops to the ground as the noble falls to one knee. A silence falls over the circle. Before anyone as a chance to retaliate, Nicos yells, "Hold your weapons!!!" to the surrounding crowd. Two more of the Aporos come to their cousin's aid, lifting him on their shoulders.

Nicos stares from across the circle (a diameter of some 150ft) and shouts to them, "Come to curtail my fun, Fists? And, contary to what your nothern employers would have you believe, by local custom, this is perfectly legal. But what if I told you you could preserve the bodies of all the slaves I have purchased here without the blood letting that would invariably occur when the sheriff's men come pillaging onto this estate or when my Father decides to enact retribution upon hearing of the loss of his slaves and kin?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 10, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn's arrows slice through the arm and leg of Nicos. The bag of coins drops to the ground as the noble falls to one knee. A silence falls over the circle. Before anyone as a chance to retaliate, Nicos yells, "Hold your weapons!!!" to the surrounding crowd. Two more of the Aporos come to their cousin's aid, lifting him on their shoulders.
> 
> Nicos stares from across the circle (a diameter of some 150ft) and shouts to them, "Come to curtail my fun, Fists? And, contary to what your nothern employers would have you believe, by local custom, this is perfectly legal. But what if I told you you could preserve the bodies of all the slaves I have purchased here without the blood letting that would invariably occur when the sheriff's men come pillaging onto this estate or when my Father decides to enact retribution upon hearing of the loss of his slaves and kin?" *




"Hmm... I think..." he rushes forward running at a full pace towards Nicos... "NOT!!!!"

_Jericho waves his sword... ready to strike..._

"Feel the wrath of the Middle Finger of the Fist! Yaleleleleleleleleleleleleli!!!!"


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nicos stares from across the circle (a diameter of some 150ft) and shouts to them, "Come to curtail my fun, Fists? And, contary to what your nothern employers would have you believe, by local custom, this is perfectly legal. But what if I told you you could preserve the bodies of all the slaves I have purchased here without the blood letting that would invariably occur when the sheriff's men come pillaging onto this estate or when my Father decides to enact retribution upon hearing of the loss of his slaves and kin?" *




"And how would you propose that be done?" asks Bhartus.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn's arrows slice through the arm and leg of Nicos. The bag of coins drops to the ground as the noble falls to one knee. A silence falls over the circle. Before anyone as a chance to retaliate, Nicos yells, "Hold your weapons!!!" to the surrounding crowd. Two more of the Aporos come to their cousin's aid, lifting him on their shoulders.
> 
> Nicos stares from across the circle (a diameter of some 150ft) and shouts to them, "Come to curtail my fun, Fists? And, contary to what your nothern employers would have you believe, by local custom, this is perfectly legal. But what if I told you you could preserve the bodies of all the slaves I have purchased here without the blood letting that would invariably occur when the sheriff's men come pillaging onto this estate or when my Father decides to enact retribution upon hearing of the loss of his slaves and kin?" *




Tarowyn stares down the shaft of the arrow aimed at Nicos, right into the young noble's eyes, "I say that you learn to keep you mouth shut, boy. Before we shut it for you permanently. You make a move and this arrow will remove all doubt of the sincerity of what I have just said."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2002)

Norri doesn't specifically aim at anyone, but keeps his crossbow ready as he continually swivvels his head, looking for any rich noble types he might recognise in the crowd.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2002)

_Noticing the others hanging back... Jericho halts his charge about halfway across the arena... he growls at the goblins to stand back._

"Guess we talk for now... better be good Nicos... or you get to know me new blade up close and personal."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 13, 2002)

Nicos smiles, "Ah, even a D'orite can show some common sense. My proposal is as follows; truth be told, these slaves present little challenge to my pets. I wish to pit beast men against the Fists. Should you win, I will willingly give up all of the slaves I have purchased in this town. Should you lose, well, your deaths should be reward enough. I swear to these conditions by the honor of my house." he speaks loudly so that all of the spectators can hear, "By the honor of the Aporos, should the Fists triumph, the sheriff can have his precious market flesh, the great men of the Festival as my witness! Agreed?"

A wealthy merchant yells, "I'm taking odds! Four to one in favor of the beastmen!" Everyone crowds around him in a general uproar to throw their coin into the pool.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 13, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Nicos smiles, "Ah, even a D'orite can show some common sense. My proposal is as follows; truth be told, these slaves present little challenge to my pets. I wish to pit beast men against the Fists. Should you win, I will willingly give up all of the slaves I have purchased in this town. Should you lose, well, your deaths should be reward enough. I swear to these conditions by the honor of my house." he speaks loudly so that all of the spectators can hear, "By the honor of the Aporos, should the Fists triumph, the sheriff can have his precious market flesh, the great men of the Festival as my witness! Agreed?"
> 
> A wealthy merchant yells, "I'm taking odds! Four to one in favor of the beastmen!" Everyone crowds around him in a general uproar to throw their coin into the pool. *




"Hmm... lets up the ante... we fight the Beastman and you Nicos... join them like the scum you are... at least you will be among your peers..."

_Jericho growls..._

"I am no one's pit fighter... I am a D'orite... and you, Nicos... I could care less of Aporos honor... I am going to kill you."


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2002)

"Why not up the wager? Give up all your slaves!" Bhartus shouts.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 13, 2002)

Nicos grits his teeth at Jericho's suggestion, "Very well D'orite!!!"
To the crowd, "Brother's, cousins, and countrymen, my honor is at stake!! There is to be no revenge should I fail."






			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *"Why not up the wager? Give up all your slaves!" Bhartus shouts. *





To Bhartus, "My father would never tolerate that and those slaves are in his care. I still possess some loyalty to my house, a quality I doubt is shared by the likes of a dwarf."

He motions to one of his kin with his head. The younger Aporos bring hims a couple of flasks of liquid which, after he drinks, repairs the scars left by Tarowyn. Nicos stands upright, and brings a longsword from its holster on his waist.

Nicos waves a sword in the air. In response, guards come to fetch the humans away from the circle leaving five goblins in place. The circle breaks as the crowd parts to make way for three other goblins. Behind strides a massive creature, some 7ft tall that vaguely resembles a goblin, only incredably muscular, wielding a morningstar and encased in studded leather armor like his smaller kin. They join the five other goblins in the center of the circle. Nicos strides out to join them.

The nobleman waves to the party, "Please, enter my domain. Do not let Jeeshank scare you; he is a loyal pet. We shall begin when my cousin gives the word." A wicked smile is on his face.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2002)

"Is that a hob? Perhaps a Bugbear?" Bhartus stands next to Jericho. "We should fight close together," he says. 

Bhartus casts _Bless_ on the party. 

"May our blows and aim be sure," he says to the group.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 14, 2002)

Each member of the party feels something approaching a divine touch after Bhartus finishes his invokation of Moradin.

OOC: Just waiting for everyone to respond and we will continue.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

"I warned you not to move," Tarowyn says to Nicos as he lets fly two Rapid, Precise, Point Blank shots at Nicos' chest. "We are not playthings for your games, boy," the elf says as the arrows streak towards their target.

_OOC: Festy is moving, see this thread. Just a reminder. Way OOC: 400th post! _


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 14, 2002)

_Jericho nods to Krug..._

"We strike the big'un... and then squash the little'uns..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2002)

Whitney stands by her compainions with some misgivings, her hands moving through the motions of a spell (Mage Armor).


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 14, 2002)

Norri looks up to the rest of the party, "I will go tell the sheriff of this. Have fun, tall ones." The halfling runs off back down the trail leading to town.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 14, 2002)

Tarowyn's arrows slam into Nicos, grazing his chainmail with a noticable thump. The noble is in obvious pain when he screams, "You will pay for that elf! The battle is on! Attack my pets!!"

Those nobles and merchants who had been near the party at the edge of the circle scamper away to avoid the onslaught.


_Initiative:Whitney, Tarowyn, Goblins, Nicos and Jericho, Bhartus, Jeeshank(Bugbear)_ 

_Whitney is up._ 

ooc: Since none of you actually stated you entered the circle, I'm assuming the fight begins with both sides seperated by 75ft, with the party at the edge of the circle. Have fun.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2002)

Whitney starts off with casting Sleep on the goblins.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 14, 2002)

As Whitney finishes casting her spell, little red lights sparkle infront of the foreheads of the oncomeing goblins. Four of the eight drop to the ground immediatly.

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn's arrows slam into Nicos, grazing his chainmail with a noticable thump. The noble is in obvious pain when he screams, "You will pay for that elf!*




Tarowyn smiles as he hears the shafts find their mark. "I doubt that very much, pup," the elf says as two more arrows fly from his bow towards the (ig)noble Nicos. "I hope your healer is standing by," the elf taunts as he looks around for Nicos' right-hand elf, Mourn. 

_I don't trust this arrangement for a second ... Tarowyn thinks to himself ... Nicos has something up his sleeve and I'm not going to let us be ambushed by an Aporos again._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 14, 2002)

_Jericho growls... and looks to Krug..._

"I say we wait for our foes to come to us..."

_Jericho holds his blade strong and waits his shield ready._


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2002)

Bhartus casts _Summon Monster_ to call a Celestial Badger behind the goblins. 

"To even the odds a bit," he says. He will send the Badger to fight the goblins.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 15, 2002)

One arrow is diverted by Nicos' chainmail. The other digs into the Aporos' shoulder, however. He grits his teeth in continued pain.

The four remaining goblins rush towards the party at as quick a pace as they can handle. Two flank Tarowyn and two on Jericho. 

Nicos follows after, rushing up to Tarowyn, "Time to pay for the blood you spilt, elf. Drop for drop."

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Nicos follows after, rushing up to Tarowyn, "Time to pay for the blood you spilt, elf. Drop for drop."
> *




"I'm not done spilling your blood yet, gelding," Tarowyn counters to Nicos as he and the goblins draw near. As he draws his rapier and dagger, the elf continues his verbal jabs, "And it's going to be hard to collect on it when you're dead."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 15, 2002)

_Jericho slashes at the Goblins positioning himself to make the best use of his Cleave feat.  His blade ripping into the goblins with a great fury._

"Time to die, little'uns."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 15, 2002)

Jericho unleashes a sideways slash on the goblin facing him, tearing through its throat. The D'orite uses the swing's momentum to turn around and meet out a similar fate to the goblin on his back.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 15, 2002)

A brilliant flash of light erupts from behind one of the goblins in melee with Tarowyn, fading to reveal the badger summoned by the dwarven priest. The creature bites, but only grazes the little fiend's armor.

The lumbering Jeeshank charges after his brethren, coming into striking distance of Jericho.


_Whitney is up._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

Norri makes decent pace back to the sheriff's.

_Heh, I'm pretty sure the tall'uns can handle 'emselves, I'd only be a halfling-size burden on 'em._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 16, 2002)

_Norri: Two minutes down the path at the edge of the estate you spot the sheriff directing guards into the fields in every direction. He sees you, "The halfling? What is amiss little man?"_ 

_OOC: That was an out of combat post not meant to be read by the rest of the party._ 

It is still Whitney's turn.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

"Well, ah, sheriff, you see," Norri is obviously intimidated by the tall law man, "Now m'lord, your hit squad have gotten themselves into a fight with that Nicos bloke on account of the D'orite wantin' a piece of the noble and thus issuin' him a challenge. Naturally the noble don't back down and there's gonna be a lot of booty kicked here, resulting in the fist gettin' broken knuckles or a lack of noble for the law to deal with. Ya see the dilemna?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 16, 2002)

Whitney casts magic missle at the closest of the standing Goblins (3rd level yay.. that means 2 of them!)


----------



## Mirth (Dec 16, 2002)

"Feel the edges of my blades, Nicos," Tarowyn seethes as he carves into the insolent one with his dagger and rapier. "I trust they sting worse than your pitiful, empty threats."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 16, 2002)

Two bursts of force emenate from one of Whitney's hands, colliding with one of the hapless goblins, which collapses.

Tarowyn slices at Nicos with both Rapier and dagger, but both slide off the noble's chainmail.

The remaining goblin moves to flank Tarowyn as the elf struggles against Nicos, attacking his leg with a morningstar, but Tarowyn deftly avoids the swing.

Nicos slashes at Tarowyn with his longsword, "Stand still, fey." Ducks under the blade aimed for his head.

_Jericho is up._ 


_Norri: Sir Whiteclove smacks his forehead. "Those sand heavens! Atleast they are distracting that gaggle of nobles while my men occupy the fields. Come, I'm curious how this will end." The sheriff begins at a brisk pace up the path._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 16, 2002)

_Jericho spotting the bugbear, makes a slash at a goblin close to Jeeshank, and then hopefully uses his Cleave attack on the bugbear, with a grin..._

"Now we cut down some real beasties, eh dwarf!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 16, 2002)

Jericho, with an upward slash, takes the goblin flanking Tarowyn with a cut up the torso and neck. The blade travels over the D'orite's head to come over the bugbear, but is caught on the creature's shield.

_Bhartus is up. Only Nicos and Jeeshank remain._


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2002)

Bhartus flanks either Nicos or the bugbear and strikes at them with his mace. He tries to flank them if possible. He'll command his badger to attack the bugbear, flanking it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

Norri follows the sheriff, jogging to keep up.

_If they get themselves into trouble_, he thinks,_ I'm technically a member of the Fist, so I could throw my lot in for what its worth. Maybe I'd earn me some trust with the tall folks, gonna definitely need their help if I stay in this town too long._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 16, 2002)

The dwarf brings his mace down on the back of Nicos, the head of the weapon smashing with a audible <crunch>, followed by the <thump> as the first Aporos son falls to the ground.

The badger crawls along the ground behind the bugbears leg scraping with its claws, but can't penetrate the creature's tough skin.

Jeeshank roars in response to Nicos' collapse and makes an especially clumsy, raged swip at Jericho with his Mornigstar. The bugbear only encounters air.



_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 17, 2002)

Whitney casts Daze on the Bugbear, nodding grimly as she sees Nicos drop. _ Good,the arrogant son of a goblin is hopefully dead so we've less to deal with. _ She thinks as she unleashes the spell and sweeps the crowd for any sign of trechery.


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2002)

Bhartus will attack the bugbear on his turn, attempting to flank with the others.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 17, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The dwarf brings his mace down on the back of Nicos, the head of the weapon smashing with a audible <crunch>, followed by the <thump> as the first Aporos son falls to the ground.*




Tarowyn watches with surprise as Nicos' body falls to the ground, then looks up at Bhartus standing behind him, his mace held aloft. "Thanks for that, Priest," the elf smiles at the dwarf, then...



> *Jeeshank roars in response to Nicos' collapse and makes an especially clumsy, raged swip at Jericho with his Mornigstar. The bugbear only encounters air.*




"You better get your healing ready, Brother, the D'orite's on his own again," Tarowyn says as he draws his bow fires two shots in rapid succession at the roaring beast _(by that I mean the bugbear, not Jericho, although it's hard to tell them apart  )._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 17, 2002)

_Jericho slams his blade into Jeeshank's gullet..._

"Ahk, a worthy kill indeed, I will make sure to speak well of your death, wretched beast..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 18, 2002)

In response to Whitney's works, the bugbear's head glows briefly, though the creature seems undetered in its goal of bashing Jericho's skull in. 

One of Tarowyn's arrows sinks into Jeeshank's shoulder. 

Jericho's blade runs right into the creature's gullet (critical), as intended. A blankness enters its eyes. The bugbear drops to its knees and then onto its face, sliding off the D'orite's sword, now painted red.

_Out of Initiative. Four goblins remain alive, but unconsciese._ 

There is a brief silence from the crowd, followed by a fury of applause, probably from those who had betted on the Fists.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

"Well that was a quick battle," he says, dismissing the badger. "Farewell, fanged one. Little sport for you today."

Bhartus will use his heal skill to revive Nicos, and if that fails will use a _cure light wounds_ spell.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

As Tarowyn slings his bow across his back, he looks down at Nicos and then up at Bhartus, "I suppose we'd better check to see if the braining you gave him did him in for good, Priest. The sheriff will be here soon."

_OOC: I guess I was posting at the same time as you, Krug._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 18, 2002)

The priest attempt to heal Nicos, but the noble does not respond. Before Bhartus is able to call upon Moradin's grace, Nicos stops breathing.

_Missed it by one round. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2002)

_Jericho takes a moment to take Jeeshank's head, and raises it high, before throwing it at one of the nobles, making a mess of their pretty clothes._

"You pathetic swine, taking pity in the death and murder of those who cannot defend themselves.  Is this the strength of your nobility?  Is the strength of your lands, hah!  You are all but sheep, cowardly sheep, be off with yah, and I hope ye enjoy your bood money.  Spend it wisely for the sins on your heart will weigh heavy, sheep, and in the end you will be damned!"

_Jericho spits in disgust._

"I would kill ye all, if I thought it would serve any good," he mutters more to himself then anyone else.

_Jericho growls, and turns to go..._

"Our task here is done," he leaves.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

"Uh wait Jericho..." Bhartus says.

"As agreed, all slaves are to be freed!" Bhartus shouts. "All!" Bhartus says, menacingly.

_Yeap just too late. Ah well.. maybe his daddy will raise him.  _


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 18, 2002)

The crowd largly ignores Jericho's outburst, being too busy settling their debts.

Norri and the Sherriff approach the party and the dead. "Hold, D'orite! The sheriff looks to the apparently passive crowd and remarks, "Well, atleast you limited the carnage."

Several Aporos approach the corpse of their kin. Sir Whiteclove looks stern, "If I'm to understand the terms of this combat from the chatter hereabouts, I expect you to honor Nicos' pledge. The crown has taken it upon itself to confiscate the slaves in the field, so you are atleast freed of that burden."

One of the nobles points to Tarowyn, "We saw that, elf! Expect a similar degree of warning the next time you meet an Aporos!!" He turns to the sheriff, "This is the third of our number to perish in this cursed town. Don't think your community won't suffer the consequences of this." They proceed to collect Nicos' body, draping him in a cape before slowly lugging him off to the manor. 

Guards arrive. One reports, "The slaves be confiscated, sir." 

The sheriff responds with a smile and advances upon the nobles and merchants paying their debts and collecting their winnings. "As illicit as this activity is, I expect some good to come of it once my soverign recieves his rightful share. After all, we must now feed our poor slaves." Guards surround the now indignant nobles. "I believe half should be a suitable portion."

The collection begins.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

Bhartus looks at the frenzy and shakes his head. 
"We best be watching our backs. Perhaps we too, should look for another town. Nothing complicated about killing orcs and goblins as compared to the politics of humans."

_Will be away for the next four days or so. Bhartus will be on autopilot. _


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Perhaps we too, should look for another town...*




"For the first time, I am in complete agreement with you, Priest," Tarowyn says with a dour look on his face, as he ponders the situation of the slaves being rounded up in the fields. "I am of the feeling that this town may not be as worthy of our protection as we first believed. I do not wish to leave the villagers unprotected, but the humans in charge obviously have no respect for our opinions and no honor in their word."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 18, 2002)

Sir Whiteclove turns to Taroywn, "Then you would be at a loss to find any town worth protecting, elf. I never promised to free the slaves immediatly, just that I would see to their being freed or not. As it is, this town is in desperate straights following the Plague and all these disruptions. I might very well free them, but I want some assurance that they will they will invest their labor in Duvik's Pass. Father knows they will find nothing but worst conditions in other towns should they decide to leave. Furthermore, you elves..."

A guard interrupts the enraged Whiteclove, "Sir, we have found another body. It is of a slave. Come see..."



The sheriff stops himself and looks to the Fists, "I apologize elf. We will continue this later. I would appreciate if the Fists would assist in this." The knight follows the guard.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> The sheriff stops himself and looks to the Fists, "I apologize elf. We will continue this later. I would appreciate if the Fists would assist in this." The knight follows the guard. *




_Jericho pauses and turns to the sheriff._

"Well I am still employed by your Crown, Sherrif Whiteclove, tell me what you need done, and I shall do it."

_Jericho follows the Sherrif, feeling more at ease now that he has some weight behind him._


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

Bhartus groans and follows behind the Sheriff. "Our work here is never ending it seems..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2002)

Norri doesn't look to pleased upon hearing of the dead slave.

"Err, hope he hasn't been lyin' around too long, but nonetheless I'm at your assistance m'lord," he says to the sheriff.

He turns in the general direction of the other adventurers. 

"I must say you fellows know how to dish it out," Norri says while viewing the fallen who haven't been cleared, "Certainly opened a well matured bottle of beat-down on 'em."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

Tarowyn follows mutely behind the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri doesn't look to pleased upon hearing of the dead slave.
> 
> "Err, hope he hasn't been lyin' around too long, but nonetheless I'm at your assistance m'lord," he says to the sheriff.
> 
> ...




_Jericho pats Norri on his head..._

"Yep they got what they deserved, the Middle Finger of the Fist!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 18, 2002)

Whitney listens mutely to the coversation for sometime, Mist rubbing against her cheek in an attempt ot distract her. Finally she speaks quietly as the others leave.

"I confess that I am deathly tired of this town and it's trechery too, I would greatly like nothing more than to return to more familiar surroundings, but it seems we still have a task to do here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney listens mutely to the coversation for sometime, Mist rubbing against her cheek in an attempt ot distract her. Finally she speaks quietly as the others leave.
> 
> "I confess that I am deathly tired of this town and it's trechery too, I would greatly like nothing more than to return to more familiar surroundings, but it seems we still have a task to do here." *




_Jericho sighs..._

"It isn't so bad here... the company is pleasant, if a bit eccentric."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 21, 2002)

The guard leads the sheriff and the party to a field occupied by 3 other member of the militia and one other visible peasent. They stand around a body, recently dead. The simple work clothes and the torso that they cover were sliced clean through by a blade or something sharp. There also appear to be claw marks across the face.

"Another victim of the fights?" asks the sheriff.

One of the guards responds, "No sir. This slave claims it be the raiders the stealing the bread from these fields over the past two weeks time. This be unusual though, because there not been a death before. There be tracks leading towards the hills."

The sheriff looks exhausted, "With Nicos dead, the welfare of these fields and slaves certainly comes under of jurisdiction. Tarowyn, lead the party to the source of these tracks. Perhaps if we extinguish the source of these raids, the Aporos will not concentrate their rage entirely on Duvik's Pass. Norri, go with them; you little folk have a light touch which the Fists require, and besides, you might as well get accustomed to the risks now."

A smile crosses Sir Whiteclove's face, "Don't fret, Fists, the Festival closes tommorow. You can return to what you adventurers usually do soon."

The sheriff walks back to the manor.

_ooc: Apologize for the delay in posting. Moving back home for break._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 21, 2002)

_Jericho nods._

"Ye heard the man, elfy, time to hunt some raiders... and then we can be on our way."

_He turns his attentions to Norri._

"Come on wee man, we may be needing you to test traps."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 22, 2002)

OOC: just waiting for atleast two out of four of you, including Taroywn, to respond and we shall continue.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2002)

"A lighter touch than many can notice, sire," Norri grins and bows to the sheriff, "Well then fellow digits, may we depart?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 22, 2002)

Whitney shakes her head. "Once more into the breach we throw ourselves." Spoken with a wry grin she adjusts her gear. "Let us be away and done with this work, I would dearly like to return to my studies and perhaps speak with other mages to find more magics to use."

Mist's purring presence is heard from the corner of Whitney's hooded cloak. She seems in agreement with her mistress' comments


----------



## Mirth (Dec 22, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The guard leads the sheriff and the party to a field occupied by 3 other member of the militia and one other visible peasent. They stand around a body, recently dead. The simple work clothes and the torso that they cover were sliced clean through by a blade or something sharp. There also appear to be claw marks across the face.
> 
> "Another victim of the fights?" asks the sheriff.
> 
> ...




"Don't presume that you own me too, Sheriff," Tarowyn glares in response to the order he was given. "I'll do this thing to keep more captives from dying, like this man here, but I'm not on your leash like some bloodhound." 

He kneels down next to the dead body and gives it a thorough going-over. Then the elf looks up to the other slave standing there, "Can you tell me more about these 'raiders'? How often have they been stealing? How many are there? What do they look like? And is there anything distinguishing about them that you can remember?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2002)

Bhartus shuffles his feet and lets the elf talk. 

_Ok back wil catch up soon_


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 22, 2002)

The slave responds to Tarowyn, "No body never seen them straight on, sir. They usually be stealing cattle at night. They never actually kill nobody. Some say they be large though, and have claws. Might be some orc or goblins or what not. Didn't begin to both the Aporos lands before two weeks or so ago."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 22, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The slave responds to Tarowyn, "No body never seen them straight on, sir. They usually be stealing cattle at night. They never actually kill nobody. Some say they be large though, and have claws. Might be some orc or goblins or what not. Didn't begin to both the Aporos lands before two weeks or so ago." *




"Thank you, sir," Tarowyn says to the slave, "What is your name?"

After the man responds, Tarowyn thanks him again and begins to examine the trail that the bandits have left. He turns to the others, "Let's be gone after this greater of two evils, then," and the elf sets off in the direction that the tracks lead.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2002)

"Yes, goblins would be a nice change," says Bhartus. "I hope we get the chance to rest so the mage and I can recuperate our spells. We overestimated our previous opponent and used up a few," he says.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 23, 2002)

"Gurtie, sir." The slave bows and then returns to the manor house.

Tarowyn is able to follow the tracks in the soft ground of the fields.

Some ten minutes pass as the trail continues to lead the party towards the foothills.

_Tarowyn, Jericho, Norri: you spot a figure keeping pace 60ft behind the party. Jericho and Tarowyn recognize him as the elven ranger Mourn. He doesn't appear to be deliberatly following you._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 23, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *"Gurtie, sir." The slave bows and then returns to the manor house.
> 
> Tarowyn is able to follow the tracks in the soft ground of the fields.
> 
> ...




_Jericho glances over his shoulder and gives Tarowyn a quizzical look._

"Eh elfy, is it just me or is that other Elfy, Mourn?  You know the toady that worked for the late, Nicos."

_Jericho places his hand on his sword and draws it out, keeping it in hand._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 23, 2002)

Tarowyn gives a slight nod to Jericho as he turns and speaks to Mourn in Elvish, *[elvish]*"You are more foolish than a human. You should know that death is all that awaits you here."*[/elvish]* 

A dark smile crosses Tarowyn's face as he continues in common, "Go back home, stray dog. Your master is dead and we have no scraps for you to beg from us."

With that, he unslings his bow from his shoulder and prepares to face off with Nicos' elf.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2002)

Bhartus turns to see what Tarowyn is aiming it. "Yet another foe?" The dwarf readies his crossbow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 24, 2002)

Whitney turns at the arrival of the elf, her hand dropping to pick up andload her own crossbow. "Haven't we had enough conflight with Nicos' crew?" she sighs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 24, 2002)

"Hey, hey, hey! Maybe the fist could unclench for a moment here while we determine why the elf is tracking along behind, m'lords and lady," Norri says hurriedly, "He might be followin' our tracks but then again he also may be wantin to go after the raiders, that would seem to be his job, he might actually be an employee of the family instead of the man you just slew. I believe the man could be smater than you assume and could be just continuing with what he was hired for rather than seeking his own death within the iron grasp of the fist. Could we gauge his intentions before taking pieces out of him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 24, 2002)

"You speak wise little wee man..."

_Jericho stays his hand._

"Tarowyn relax, if he act shifty, we gut him, he acts civil, and elfy like, we listen."


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 24, 2002)

Mourn approaches with his hands raised and speaking in Southern Common to Tarowyn, "Lower your bow, my kin. I was hired to capture these raiders. And I intend to see that this is done. Hopefully my employment with the Aporos extends past Sir Nicos' timely demise. I would appreciate the assistance of the Fists. My employer's hatred is not my own. Please, this is a matter of honor."

Mourn looks determined, yet jovial, and generally sincere.

_ooc: for obvious reasons, my posting may be uneven over the next few days. just a heads up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 24, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Mourn approaches with his hands raised and speaking in Southern Common to Tarowyn, "Lower your bow, my kin. I was hired to capture these raiders. And I intend to see that this is done. Hopefully my employment with the Aporos extends past Sir Nicos' timely demise. I would appreciate the assistance of the Fists. My employer's hatred is not my own. Please, this is a matter of honor."
> 
> Mourn looks determined, yet jovial, and generally sincere.
> 
> ooc: for obvious reasons, my posting may be uneven over the next few days. just a heads up. *




_Jericho nods..._

"Well your reason sounds just, join us for now, Mourn.  If ye turn, sour, then you get spitted, but for now your mission, and that of the Fist is one and the same."


----------



## Krug (Dec 25, 2002)

Bhartus remembers what his uncle said. _Never trust a pricking elf._ He tries to _Sense Motive_ to see if the elf might be hiding something.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 26, 2002)

Norri smiles broadly, but realises the others have their reasons for not trusting the elf, and tries to pick up on any kinds of suspicious tone in his voice (Sense Motive).

"Perfect. All friendly like. Now we've got a competent ally, thats a positive note. So, Mourn your name is sir? Have you ever encountered these raiders before? Oh, and on a different note, have you worked for any of the families in the King's City?"

Norri wracks his brain trying to determine whether he's heard of Mourn before, just in case he was one of the many mercenaries who kept him on the run.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 26, 2002)

The elf betrays no signs of deceit to any of the Fists.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 28, 2002)

OOC: just awaiting a response.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2002)

Bhartus says to the others. "Well one more bow might be helpful... but with a name like Mourn, one can see why your mood is sombre."

Bhartus waits to see what the others say.

_Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all! _


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 28, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus says to the others. "Well one more bow might be helpful... but with a name like Mourn, one can see why your mood is sombre."
> 
> Bhartus waits to see what the others say.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all!   *




_Jericho nods and continues onward._

"Lets continue..."

_*OOC:* Merry Christmas to you too, and to everyone a Happy Sappy New Year._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 28, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Mourn approaches with his hands raised and speaking in Southern Common to Tarowyn, "Lower your bow, my kin. I was hired to capture these raiders. And I intend to see that this is done. Hopefully my employment with the Aporos extends past Sir Nicos' timely demise. I would appreciate the assistance of the Fists. My employer's hatred is not my own. Please, this is a matter of honor."
> 
> Mourn looks determined, yet jovial, and generally sincere.
> 
> ooc: for obvious reasons, my posting may be uneven over the next few days. just a heads up. *




Tarowyn lowers his bow and says to Mourn in common, "You take the lead, then." And then he adds in elvish, *[elvish]*"I am not your kin and we are not here to assist you. Step out of line and it will be the last step you take. Is that clear?"*[/elvish]*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 31, 2002)

Whitney sighs. "I say we make the best of this Tarowyn, he's going to come along even if we say much against it. So, why not give him the benefit of the doubt for now?"

Mist's behavoir is oddly quiet, the cat's green eyes staring right at the elf all the while, clearly if the familiar is a mirror for her mistress the cat doesn't trust him either


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 1, 2003)

OOC: hey guys. happy and hectic holidays to you all. I will post again in a couple of days when everything has settled. I have only been near a pc rarely so bear with me. Hope everyone is enjoying their break/holidays.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 3, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney sighs. "I say we make the best of this Tarowyn, he's going to come along even if we say much against it. So, why not give him the benefit of the doubt for now?"
> 
> Mist's behavoir is oddly quiet, the cat's green eyes staring right at the elf all the while, clearly if the familiar is a mirror for her mistress the cat doesn't trust him either *




"As you will, Whitney," Tarowyn says in response to the mage, while still waiting for Mourn to take the lead in front of them. "As long as I can see him, I'll trust him, I suppose."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 5, 2003)

"As you will, brother." Mourn takes the lead as the party continues down the trail. Some two hours later, the party approaches the foothills of the Serpent. Sunlight is fading to give way to an early fall darkness. 

_Tarowyn: you spot the mouth of a cave some 300ft ahead. Guarding it are two large creature, ten foot in height, slouched down. Their skin is a dull brown. You recognize them as ogres. One holds a greatclub, the other a longspear. They do not appear to be aware of you._ 

_ooc: so it begins again. _


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2003)

Bhartus looks to the others and whispers. "Well how should we take them?" He readies his crossbow. "And Jericho you can't take them by yourself, even if you want to," he says.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 6, 2003)

"Have you got anything up your sleeve, Mourn?" Tarowyn asks the other elf as he pulls his bowstring tight and takes time to aim more precisely at the Ogre with the longspear. "It's either spells or arrows from us, otherwise."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2003)

Norri peers at the ogres and gets an awkward look on his face.

_Reminds me of the time with that tavern, the ogre bouncers and a cart full of over-ripe vegetables, pity there ain't any drunk dogs nearby_, he thinks as he gets his crossbow out and loads it.

"So ranged is the word, my big comrades?" he asks, "We could sneak about a bit as well to get a better shot in if no-one disagrees."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 6, 2003)

_Jericho grumbles and draws his short bow..._

"I rather cut their arms off myself, but I guess this is safer, not so manly but safer."

_Jericho takes careful aim, aiming at the same ogre as Tarowyn._

"On your mark, elfy."


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2003)

Bhartus aims his X-bow as Tarowyn. "Well we could get closer, but that does mean it'll be faster for them to get to us won't it? I don't quite fancy examining that spear that closely, my young friend..."

"Ready when you be. The shot that takes ugly down chooses his drink at the next tavern," Bhartus says. He will fire when the rest do.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus aims his X-bow as Tarowyn. "Well we could get closer, but that does mean it'll be faster for them to get to us won't it? I don't quite fancy examining that spear that closely, my young friend..."
> 
> "Ready when you be. The shot that takes ugly down chooses his drink at the next tavern," Bhartus says. He will fire when the rest do. *




Whitney smiles coyly as she pulls compents from her sleeve. "Does that count for spells as well?"  Mist purrs happily as she looks on.

(OOC: casting Melf's acid arrow as well)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 7, 2003)

Mourn replies to Tarowyn, "A ranged attack would seem well advised."

The heroes take aim and fire at the ogre brandishing the longspear. Amazingly, neither arrow, nor bolt, nor spell is able to make contact with the creature. The ogres, now aware of the party's presence, moves to intercept their assailants.

_Initiative: Whitney and Norri, Tarowyn and Jericho, Mourn, Ogres, Bhartus. _ 

_The ogres are still 300ft away from the party._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Mourn replies to Tarowyn, "A ranged attack would seem well advised."
> 
> The heroes take aim and fire at the ogre brandishing the longspear. Amazingly, neither arrow, nor bolt, nor spell is able to make contact with the creature. The ogres, now aware of the party's presence, moves to intercept their assailants.
> 
> ...




"That can't be!" Tarowyn says in disbelief as he reluctantly notches another arrow to his bowstring.


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2003)

"Calm down Elf.. occasionally... you just miss," says Bhartus. He arms his crossbow and waits for the Ogres to get nearer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Calm down Elf.. occasionally... you just miss," says Bhartus. He arms his crossbow and waits for the Ogres to get nearer. *




_Jericho growls and draws his blade and sword..._

"Just the way I like to handle things up close and personal."

_He moves ahead about 20 feet and takes up a guarding position, Full Defense until the ogres are in striking range._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 7, 2003)

_Whitney and Norri are up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Whitney and Norri are up. *



_OOC: I am casting Melf's Acid Arrow ;... thought I posted it early_


----------



## Mirth (Jan 8, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *OOC: I am casting Melf's Acid Arrow ;... thought I posted it early *




_OOC: That first one missed. I think he's asking what you're going to do now._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 8, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: That first one missed. I think he's asking what you're going to do now. *




OOC: d'oh! I will cast a magic missile then.. 2 missiles ont he same one


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2003)

_Is 300' within range though? _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Is 300' within range though?  *




Oh.. okay.. I'll hod my action till I am..


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 11, 2003)

ooc: no word from Festy?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2003)

[ooc:Sorry, getting phone connected to new place took longer than expected]

Norri watches in disbelief as everything fails to harm the ogre in any way.

"Well, well," he says as he loads and fires the crossbow again.


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2003)

Bhartus thinks to himself, "those ogres are really taking their time."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 14, 2003)

ooc: I'm really sorry for the delays, guys. My class sched has been more of a hassle than I have anticipated. Fear not, though. I will update tommorow and continue on at a regular pace from there. I promise. Again, I would understand if you upset at this point.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 15, 2003)

Tarowyn lets fly with two arrows, one at each ogre. 

"If these don't hit, then they have to be illusions," the elf mutters to himself.

_OOC: It seems that all of the delays are kismet, because I just got back on the boards myself _


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 18, 2003)

Norri's crossbow is again unable to make good on its shot thanks to the distance of its target. Tarowyn, on the other hand, seems to suffer no such weakness as both his shots slash into the shoulder and arms of the oncomeing orgres.  Mourn's lone shot does not carry the same fortune however. The beasts charge towards the party, covering some 120ft.



_Whitney and Norri are up again. The ogres are 160ft away from Jericho and 180ft from the rest of the party._


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2003)

"Well, I'm not so sure now whether it was a good thing that they're NOT illusions," says Bhartus.

_Welcome back!  _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2003)

[ooc: my apologies everyone, computer troubles]

Norri becomes a little distressed.

"Hey, I hope we get rid of these things before they get close," he says.

He hurriedly loads and fires again, fumbling a little as he does so.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 19, 2003)

_Jericho howls like a crazed jackal..._

"Come on you cowardly ogres, can't ye move any faster ye stupid brutes!!!"

_Holding his position till the ogres get within range, and then striking with a terrible vengeance on either the one that looks weakest, or the closest one, in that order, positioning himself to make use of Cleave if possible._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 19, 2003)

The anxious halfling's bolt goes wide of both of the ogres.

_Tarowyn and Jericho are up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 19, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The anxious halfling's bolt goes wide of both of the ogres.
> 
> Tarowyn and Jericho are up. *




_Jericho holds his position ready for his opponent to get into range._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2003)

Tarowyn again trains his bow on the ogre with the longspear and fires two shots at the largest part of his body. _They're just big targets, they're just big targets..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 20, 2003)

Tarowyn's arrows find their mark, loding into the beast right shoulder and arm. Mourn follows it up with a shot of his own, but this elf is again not so lucky.

The ogres close another 120ft. Whitney conjures two magic bolts of white light that collide with the ogre brandishing the greatclub.

_Bhartus is up. The ogres are now 40ft from Jericho and 60ft fromt he rest of the party._


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2003)

Bhartus fires his crossbow at the Ogre that Whitney just wounded. "Down, damn you!" He gets ready to follow Jericho into battle after this round.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 20, 2003)

The dwarf's bolt lodges in the ogre's chest, a roar being emitted from the ugly maw in response, though amazing the creature still stands.

_Whitney and Norri are up._


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2003)

"Damn it by the beard of Mertos! Why doesn't he fall?" The dwarf swears.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 20, 2003)

Whitney grimaces as the beast remains standing and pulls her crossbow out and lines it up on the beast, taking a shot as soon as she can. "Why can't I ever find a good wand of fire or something."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2003)

"I'm sorry about me aim everyone, but since they're getting close so fast I have a better chance of hitting," Norri says.

He loads and fires again, taking more care this time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry about me aim everyone, but since they're getting close so fast I have a better chance of hitting," Norri says.
> 
> He loads and fires again, taking more care this time. *




_Jericho howls..._

"I can smell their foul breath, I can't wait to carev the bastards up like little lambs, with big clubs!"

_Jericho waves his blade, challenging the ogres, standing his ground._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 21, 2003)

Whitney's bolt lodges itself in the chest of the greatclub wielding ogre. The creature appears especially bloody, but remains undettered in his charge towards Jericho. The halfling's bolt, on the other hand, is fated to touch only air and ground.

_Tarowyn and Jericho are up._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 21, 2003)

Tarowyn runs forward to Jericho's side while firing two more arrows, this time at the ogre with the club. "Jericho's gonna be down if we don't back him up quick!" the elf shouts at the others. After he is done firing, he draws his rapier and dagger and joins the D'orite in melee.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

_Jericho screamas and attacks with full force, bringing his shield to defend himself._

"Yaleleleleleleleleli!!!!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 21, 2003)

One of Tarowyn's arrows strikes the ogre true through its chest armor. It collapses with a thud in midstride. Mourn's arrow buzzes past the head of the ogre still charging into the party.

The remaining ogre brandishing the longspear points the tip of its weapon towards Jericho's chest, charging into the D'ortie. The spear reaches past the warrior's shield and smashes into the chainmail armor around the arm, grazing off of it with a spark.

_Jericho takes 13. The longspear's reach did not allow you to use your readied action._ 

_Bhartus is up. One ogre still stands, 10ft from Tarowyn and Jericho and 30 from the rest of the party._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *One of Tarowyn's arrows strikes the ogre true through its chest armor. It collapses with a thud in midstride. Mourn's arrow buzzes past the head of the ogre still charging into the party.
> 
> The remaining ogre brandishing the longspear points the tip of its weapon towards Jericho's chest, charging into the D'ortie. The spear reaches past the warrior's shield and smashes into the chainmail armor around the arm, grazing off of it with a spark.
> 
> ...




"Is that the best you got oaf!!!!"

_Jericho will use his next action to move inside the spear's reach and attack the ogre._


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2003)

Bhartus races towards Jericho and casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 21, 2003)

A holy aura encompasses Jericho, the power of Moradin taking some of the sting out of the ogre's assualt.

_Jericho regains 6._ 

_Whitney and Norri are up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 22, 2003)

Whitney pulls her crossbow and takes a shot at the nearest of the orges.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2003)

Unless someone could get hit accidently Norri attempts a final shot at the ogre, once thats done he attempts to run around behind the combat so he can approach the ogre from behind and attempt a sneak attack.

[ooc: since i'm a slow poster i put in more things for Norri to do, that should keep him occupied for the next couple of rounds ]


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 22, 2003)

Whitney's bolt goes wide of the ogre, while Norri's lodges into its arm through the armor.

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2003)

Tarowyn moves in to flank the ogre with Jericho. "C'mon D'orite, let someone else in here to fight with you."


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

Bhartus will flank the ogre, fighting him with his mace. "Fear the might of Moradin!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 22, 2003)

Tarowyn and Jericho launch a brutal assault on the ogre, the elf slashing the back of the brute's neck with his rapier and stabbing it in the shoulder with his silvered dagger while the D'orite rips through its throat with a horizontal slash, blood spilling over the light green foliage of the hilly terrain.

_Out of Initiative._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

_Jericho sighs, relaxing._

"That thing smelled quite awful!  Thanks for the help elfy, and you to for the healing Bhartus..."

_Jericho growls to himself._

"That spear hurt."


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

Bhartus, charging into combat, sees the ogre fall.

"Damn it you D'orite. You take all the fun!"


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the help elfy ... *




"Nothing to it. Now let's secure that cave mouth. Mourn, you first."
Tarowyn looks to make sure the other elf is moving forward.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Nothing to it. Now let's secure that cave mouth. Mourn, you first."
> Tarowyn looks to make sure the other elf is moving forward. *




"Hey no elfy go before, Jericho!"

_Jericho hustles after Mourn,_ "I got lots more killing to do..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 23, 2003)

Mourn nods to his fellow elf and moves towards the cave mouth. The entrance is wide, some 15ft across and 12ft high. The interior is dark in the waning light of this fall day. The winds are blowing harder now.

As the party approaches, murmers can be heard from within the cave, obviously from a multitude of sources.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

_Jericho peers in as best as he can, and listens, he then whispers._

"Hey Bhartus can you see anything?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2003)

Norri slings his crossbow back over his shoulder, dis-heartened at the amount of ammunition used.

"Well now, you tall folks know how ta kill big critters as well, I'd say I'm set safety wise," Norri says while following, "The sneaky folks of the party could go in and check whats there seein' they make so much noise, just an idea folks."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri slings his crossbow back over his shoulder, dis-heartened at the amount of ammunition used.
> 
> "Well now, you tall folks know how ta kill big critters as well, I'd say I'm set safety wise," Norri says while following, "The sneaky folks of the party could go in and check whats there seein' they make so much noise, just an idea folks." *




"Well said, small one," Tarowyn whispers to the halfling. "Do you reckon yourself sneaky enough for the job?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho peers in as best as he can, and listens, he then whispers.
> 
> "Hey Bhartus can you see anything?" *




Bhartus peers into the cave....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

Norri gives a thumbs up.

"I reckin' I could m'lord," Whispers Norri with a thumbs up, "Leave it to the wee burglar man."

Norri moves silently into the cavern to ascertain whats making the commotion ahead.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 24, 2003)

_Bhartus: at the edge of your darkvision, you spy a small form, no more than 5ft tall, a creature with a large jaw, fangs, and blue-gray fur. It flees into the shadows after it catches sight of you._ 

_Norri: as you move into the cave, the murmurs become more pronounced. Eventually, you run into a wall of bodies, a dozen or so. The one immediatly infront of you stands 6ft high. It looks down on you, its fangs showing over from its lower lips. Wimpers and growls erupt from the creatures; they attempt to flee farther into the cave, but it seems that this is the end. The one standing infront of you hunkers down, its hands on its bowed head, wimpering._


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2003)

Bhartus explains what he say to the others.

"Well, perhaps it would be better if we recharged. Whatever saw us probably notified his tribe and at least if we go in later, they might be less on their guard," says the dwarf. He reminds them that he has used most of his spells for the day.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

Norri looks at the creature in amazement.

"Can you speak common there big fellow?" he asks politely, then he calls back to the others, "I don't think these things are hostile! These poor wretches look like they've been kept captive here!"

"Get up, get up. You've no reason to be scared or nuthin now, we're here to help," he says quietly to the hairy beast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri looks at the creature in amazement.
> 
> "Can you speak common there big fellow?" he asks politely, then he calls back to the others, "I don't think these things are hostile! These poor wretches look like they've been kept captive here!"
> 
> "Get up, get up. You've no reason to be scared or nuthin now, we're here to help," he says quietly to the hairy beast. *




_Jericho nods to Bhartus,_ "Aye but the little man is still in their, and it sounds like he found something."

_Jericho walks inside the cave, stepping warily, nearly stepping on the halfling,_ "Where is ye little man?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

"About 3 foot down," Norri replies, "These critters here are freakin out, they think we're here to boss them around or sumthin."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 25, 2003)

Everyone in the party hears a feint clicking in the backs of their heads.

_Norri: the creature looks up at you. You hear a desperate voice in your head, "You not want take us back? They want take us back!"_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

"I assume the place they take you back to is bad, right? Calm down, we're the good guys, we want to help. Is there a leader amoung you? Tell us how we can help you," he says to the critter, he turns to the others, "I'm not sure what we've come across but these creatures are in a bad way, m'lords. You know that kinda crazy prisoner mentality, the whole scaredness deal? They communicate through like directly speaking between minds or something."


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2003)

Bhartus steps up and says "We come in peace." _Hmm... I wonder where that phrase came from. _

"Who are the ogres? The big men we just killed? Who sent them?"

Bhartus tries to communicate with the creatures by sending a mind thought.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 25, 2003)

_Bhartus: A voice arises in your head, "The smelly ones attacked us. We make them guard us and get us food. They stupid and easy to make do things."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 25, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Everyone in the party hears a feint clicking in the backs of their heads.
> 
> Norri: the creature looks up at you. You hear a desperate voice in your head, "You not want take us back? They want take us back!" *




_Jericho blinks,_ "Ack the voices in my head speak to me, urge to... listen."

_Jericho listens to the voices,_ "The noble thing to do is to listen, yes?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2003)

Bhartus sends a mindthought. You'll find we're smarter than them. Except the warrior, perhaps.

However, your raids have greatly inconvenienced the humans who own the things you have taken. Perhaps we can compromise? Why did you come here? And what do you call yourselves?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 25, 2003)

_Jericho grunts and moves to protect the opening,_ "Mourn, come with me, no need for others to sneak up on us, is there?"

_Jericho positions himself at the entrance to the cave, peaking out, his blade held firmly,_ "We better stand guard elfy, keep the pretty spellslinging lass, and the wee man safe."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 27, 2003)

Following Jericho to the entrance of the cave, Mourn inexplicably replies to Bhartus' question, "They are called Morlocks; slaves who have apparently become to big for their proverbial britches. And my employers wish to discipline them in person."

Mourn suddenly draws a rapier and shortsword up and treachorously attacks Jericho. The edge of the rapier scrapes off the D'orites armor, the short sword pierces his arm bindings and cuts into the flesh of his bisep.

_Jericho takes 10._ 

_Initiative: Norri, Tarowyn, Jericho, Whitney, Bhartus, Mourn._

_I'm assuming everyone excepting Jericho is at the back of the cave with the Morlocks, i.e. 60ft from the entrance. Jericho and Mourn are at the entrance._ 

_Norris is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

_Jericho turns, his eyes burning with malice,_ "You only betray a D'orite once, little elfy, cause you never live to betray them again."

_Jericho prepares to smash the elf's skull in with his blade._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2003)

Hearing metal being pulled from scabbards draws Tarowyn's attention to the front of the cave. "No!" the elf screams as he watches Mourn proceed to stick the unprepared D'orite like a pig. 

"B@$T@RD! Show him the power of your other arm, Jericho!" he yells as he pulls an arrow back and releases at the other elf. As soon as that one flies, another is on its way to skewer Mourn in the heart.

_OOC: I've been sick. Sorry about not posting earlier. Festy's out temporarily according to this thread. _


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 27, 2003)

_ooc: yeah, and kain probably won't be back until tommorow. I will give them another day and then I will sent out emails._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 28, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: yeah, and kain probably won't be back until tommorow. I will give them another day and then I will sent out emails. *



OOC: Sorry.. been too busy on Bourbon street  that and I on't have a copy of my pc here in this nice 5 star hotel


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 29, 2003)

Whitney spins around and her face shows her rage at the elf's betrayal. "Monster!" she yells, uttering worlds of power that call forth magics which she hurls at the decietful merc.


(Magic missle at mr. scum-elf)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

Norri looks in disbelief at Mourn, then shrugs.

"Meh, he's askin' for it," he says as he fires his crossbow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 29, 2003)

Both Norri and Tarowyn are able to put the traitorous elf off balance as bolt and arrow slash through his legs and arms. Jericho follows up with a downward slash of his bastard sword on Mourn's head, which is just narrowly avoided, leading only to a comparivly minor wound on the shoulder. Just then, Whitney's magic collides with the elf in an explosive aura of righteousness. Mourn still stands, but that doesn't appear to be the case for long.

_Bhartus is up. Now, that was a killer series of rolls. _


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Bhartus will go towards Mourn and attempt to flank him with Jericho, striking with his mace. Traitorous Elf! Noone will mourn you at your death!


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 30, 2003)

As Bhartus moves to engulf him with Jericho, Mourn attempts a limited retreat out of the cave. As he does so, Bhartus makes an attempt to halt the elf with his mace; despite a very skillful strike and the fact that he is flanked, Mourn is quick enough to barely evade the dwarf's attack. Yet such mobility does not save him from the D'orite's blade, which slashes across his chest, bringing Mourn down in a splash of strangley black blood.

_Out of Initiative._ 

Even stranger is the sudden changes in the slain ranger's features, from distinctly elven to the blonde hair and chisled jaw of Darven Evenwood, who is suppossed to have been locked away in the magistrate's office having been accussed to the murder of Brachus Aporos. Finally, even the northern features disolve into blank gray skin, the head becoming larger, eyes exceptionally large and black.

_Tarowyn: upon inspection you will recognize this creature as a changeling or doppelganger, a nefarious race of tricksters and mercenaries from your original home in the southern empire._ 

The docile gang of creatures is pressed tightly in the back wimpering.

_Bhartus and Norri. voices from within your head scream, "Masters want us back!! Finders they sent!!!"_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 30, 2003)

_Jericho laughs coldly looking down at the kill. resting on his blade._

"When you get to hell, thing, tell them Jericho sent yah, they know me down there," _he chuckles._


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

"Ah... thus the puzzle becomes clear," says Bhartus, sheating his mace. 

Bhartus comminucates with the beasts. _So who are the masters?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 30, 2003)

_Bhartus: "Masters are masters! Masters are masters! [repeat]"_


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Bhartus: So where are they? What do they look like? Can you send me a mental picture?


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 30, 2003)

The morlocks hunch down, cover their ears and roar.

_Bhartus and Norri: Blinding light appears in your mind's eye along with a loud screech. As the light and noise fade black silohettes, like caped humans appear. You do not recognize the images. The sensations remit, though you are now stricken with quite the headache._


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Bhartus groans and says, "I'm sorry I asked."

He sends another mindthought: So you seek to return to your home? Or escape from the master? 

He asks his companions, "How shall we aid them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

_Jericho thinks for a moment before replying to Bhartus,_ "We take these things from the cave and bring them to the Sherrif, perhaps?  The sherrif seems like a good man to me, and he would know the right thing to do for these men."

_Jericho walks over and pats Whitney on the bum,_ "Besides I am getting hungry," _he leers._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho thinks for a moment before replying to Bhartus, "We take these things from the cave and bring them to the Sherrif, perhaps?  The sherrif seems like a good man to me, and he would know the right thing to do for these men."
> 
> Jericho walks over and pats Whitney on the bum, "Besides I am getting hungry," he leers. *




Whitney jumps and Mist hisses loudly at him, as she walks away fuming. _ Loud one still too bold and no gifts for momma! _ The cat fumes at the 'Loud One's boldness.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whitney jumps and Mist hisses loudly at him, as she walks away fuming.  Loud one still too bold and no gifts for momma!  The cat fumes at the 'Loud One's boldness. *




_Jericho laughs,_ "Well perhaps I can settle for food then, but I think taking these creatures to the sherrif, may be our best option, do you think you could sway them?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 31, 2003)

_Bhartus: "We need hide!! Escape Masters!!!"_ 

ooc: I will wait for the majority to offer their input before I continue.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2003)

Tarowyn kicks the dead form of the false Mourn. _Changeling, eh? That figures. I knew that was no elf. _

He looks to the rest of the party, "What are we going to do with a dozen blue-furred telepaths?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 1, 2003)

"I would say that we leave them behind for now.. and arrange for a safer place to hide at a later time.." looks to the critters in question. "So.. we take the shapeshifter with us?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2003)

Norri thinks long and hard.

"The sheriff's a good bloke, I'll give him dat, but I'll be damned if he'd know what to do with these things any more than us, then on top of that I'd hate these stricken critters to get sent off into the service of the rich types around here, I hate them rich types, think they can get away with anything. Sorry," he says, "Just a little grudge, nuthin' more m'lords and lady. Anyway I'd prefer for *us* to assist the critters in whatever they need done, we know that we can trust ourselves, right? And believe me, good people like you all need not protect your purses and such around me, I'm a big game hunter."

He says the last bit proudly, but soon returns to his senses.


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Bhartus agrees with Norri. "There's a brain inside that little head, I'll say."

Bhartus sends a mindthought: What do you eat? Share some food with us.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 1, 2003)

_Jericho thinks._ "Well what are we supposed to do?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 1, 2003)

In response to Bhartus command, the creatures scramble to the walls and retrieve lamb and cattle meat which they lay infront of the party.

_Norri and Bhartus: "You help us, yes.!!! You help us!!!"_


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Bhartus sends a mindthought: How do you want us to help you? Defeat your masters which I think is difficult? Or help you find a new place to live?


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 1, 2003)

_Bhartus: "Can't harm Masters, No!! Find us new place!!"_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2003)

Norri thinks briefly.

"Well, where is it that you guys prefer to live?" he asks, "Oh yeah, my name's Norri, what are your names?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 2, 2003)

_Norri: "We Grims. One through Twelve. Short one Twelve. We don't know bright lands. Help us escape dark!?"_ 

A loud call is heard from outside the cave, "Fists! Are you in there?" It sounds like one of the locals.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 2, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Norri: "We Grims. One through Twelve. Short one Twelve. We don't know bright lands. Help us escape dark!?"
> 
> A loud call is heard from outside the cave, "Fists! Are you in there?" It sounds like one of the locals. *




_Jericho seems suspicious and steps out his blade drawn, motioning for Tarowyn to back him up,_ "Hold their, it is I, Jericho, the Middle Finger of the Fist, this is official Duvik business here."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 2, 2003)

Tarowyn backs into the shadows of the cave mouth and looks out to see if he can spot who called out. He nocks an arrow and nods to Jericho to let him know that he's ready for whatever's out there.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 2, 2003)

_Tarowyn and Jericho: In the waning sunlight, you see five figures standing several dozen feet from the cave mouth. Members of the town guard all of whom you recognize, brandishing a shortswords, all donned in leather armor. They appear cautious as they look into the cave._ 

One speaks, "M'lord Jericho, the sheriff sent us along to gather word of your progress and provide assistance, if the Fists have need. Were these ogres the raiders?" He waves to the bodies of the brutes behind them. His eyes go wide as he looks to the body of 'Mourn' near the cave mouth. "What is that?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2003)

Bhartus thinks: Well there was an abandoned cave that we went to in the beginning of our journeys together. Perhaps that will do?  

Bhartus lets Jericho take care of the new arrivals, but hope they do not turn traitorous again.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 3, 2003)

<bump>


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *One speaks, "M'lord Jericho, the sheriff sent us along to gather word of your progress and provide assistance, if the Fists have need. Were these ogres the raiders?" He waves to the bodies of the brutes behind them. His eyes go wide as he looks to the body of 'Mourn' near the cave mouth. "What is that?" *




_Jericho nods slowly,_ "That thing is claled a doppleganger, it is a shapeshifter as far as I can tell, nasty thing too, tried to betray the Fist, failed horribly.  The ogres were guarding these blue skinned creatures inside, they wre captives."

_Jericho lowers his blade ever so slightly, but keeps it ready,_ "We may need the Sherrif, these creatures need protection, as far as I can tell."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 4, 2003)

The guard looks curious, "Creatures? The sheriff would have us tell you that he another quest for you to undertake. You are to set out at dawn. At your command, we will help you escort these captive creatures back to town."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The guard looks curious, "Creatures? The sheriff would have us tell you that he another quest for you to undertake. You are to set out at dawn. At your command, we will help you escort these captive creatures back to town." *




_Jericho waves his blade,_ "Not to be rude, sirrah, but I would prefer to see the Sherrif in his personage, I _trust_ him, and I would like his council.  Go fetch him, and return."


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho waves his blade, "Not to be rude, sirrah, but I would prefer to see the Sherrif in his personage, I trust him, and I would like his council.  Go fetch him, and return." *




"ANOTHER quest? I am tired of doing the sheriff's work. I'm sure he is taking all the credit for our work, but not OUR wounds," says Bhartus, angrily.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "ANOTHER quest? I am tired of doing the sheriff's work. I'm sure he is taking all the credit for our work, but not OUR wounds," says Bhartus, angrily. *




_Jericho chruckles,_ "I don't really care who gets credit, I just want some gold, and a lass to call my own."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 4, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The guard looks curious, "Creatures? The sheriff would have us tell you that he another quest for you to undertake. You are to set out at dawn. At your command, we will help you escort these captive creatures back to town." *





Whitney sighs. "I for one would have liked a little  time off between quests." Mist grumbles from Whitney's shoulder, clearly wanting to have a little 'lazy' time as well. "Ah well the things we do for the people... and coin." she smirks as she gathers up herself and makes ready to head out


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

"Ooh I like cats," Norri says, noticing Mist, "They're so stealthy and smart, but they are arrogant. I guess they have good reason ta be though."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 4, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "ANOTHER quest? I am tired of doing the sheriff's work. I'm sure he is taking all the credit for our work, but not OUR wounds," says Bhartus, angrily. *




The guard looks to the irrate dwarf, "Brother Bhartus, there was an earthquake in the western hills. The monks and priests of the Risen Star were hit especially hard. Many of their number were buried beneath the mountain caverns. Please, Brother, the Order is important to us locals! They even risk them lives to help them dwarven folk in the highlands."

To Jericho, "I can get the sheriff, but that might take hours. He is busy arranging a carvan with supplies for the Order and villagers hit by the shakes. He will know what to do with these creatures, I'm sure."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

_Jericho smirks and nods, looking concerned,_ "I for one am all for helping those Priests and Monks of the Risen Star, helped me out of a spill a ways back, and I owe it to them to return the favor.  Needless to say, I am at the Sherrif's disposal.  Besides, I got nothing else better to do, unless Whitney cares to have a good night, or three!"

_Jericho waves to Bhartus,_ "Perhaps we should take these beings to the town, wrap them up in cloaks, and sneak them into the Sherrif's place.  I trust that man, he should know what to do, I would rather finish this, and go and help those Priests, like I said, I owe them blokes of the Risen Star my life."


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

Bhartus stands up on mention of the earthquake. "Well why didn't you say so earlier?"

He sends a mindthought: We have more pressing concerns right now but we will find you a place. We will try to ensure that no humans come to disturb you. 

With that Bhartus leaves with the group.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 4, 2003)

ooc: just need to clarify. is the party escorting the creatures back to town or not?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 4, 2003)

As the group is getting ready to depart, Tarowyn has a thought, "Bhartus, do those creatures know anything about the earthquake? They seem to have come from underground, could the two be connected somehow?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: just need to clarify. is the party escorting the creatures back to town or not? *




_Jericho fully intends to bring the creatures back to town under cover of cloaks or something, and deliver them to the Sherrif, feeling he would know what to do._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho smirks and nods, looking concerned, "I for one am all for helping those Priests and Monks of the Risen Star, helped me out of a spill a ways back, and I owe it to them to return the favor.  Needless to say, I am at the Sherrif's disposal.  Besides, I got nothing else better to do, unless Whitney cares to have a good night, or three!"
> 
> *




Whitney pretends not to hear him as she works on her gear and makes ready to leave.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

Bhartus sends a mindthought: So do you know about the earthquake? Would you like to follow us to town? Then we can help you better.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 6, 2003)

_Bhartus: "The ground moving? We escape with ground moving."_ 

The party makes its way back to town behind the guards, with the twelve creatures following behind, huddling near each other shivering the the cold fall air.

As the sizable host reaches the main square at the center of town, the daylight has fleed below the horizen and both the near and far stars are visible in the night sky. Two massive caravans are being prepared behind the magistrate's office. 

One is loaded with wheat and barley along with many tools. Empty wagons near the rear are padded with hay, obviously meant to convey bodies.

The other caravan looks to be a far more glorious affair. Colorful silks and jewels are visible in the forward wagons even from hundreds of feet away. Near the back is a massive throng of meanly dressed individuals, tied together near the waste with rope. Armed guards surround them. This is obviously a slave caravan.

The fiery haired figure of Daris Salum (slavetrader) hurridly approaches the party from the latter caravan. He briefly eyes the grimlocks before turning to the Fists. "I am now leaving with my charges, noble adventurers. The complications that have arisen during the Festival has made the ventures of my fellow slavers in this town untenable. As a matter of honor, I have been forced to purchase most of the slaves. I know many in this land and in your company dissaprove of what we do, but I vow that I will find these wretches a good home in my native lands of D'or. Many will eventually be freed, and many of those who are not will live better lives than if they were free. The sheriff is within his building, organizing the aid caravan for those poor souls hit by the earthquake. I leave you now. Good luck, oh noble ones." He rushes back to his caravan.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 6, 2003)

_Jericho nods as he hears the slavetrader speak,_ "Treat them well, Daris, treat them well, I am sure they will find good households in D'or.  Not a better place to be a slave, then in those lands, I assure ye.  Not a better place for meeting beautiful women either..."

_Jericho glances to Whitney,_ "Course there are exceptions every now and then, eh Jinx?"  _He tosses down some food for the cat to eat, and continues on to find the Sherrif, and deliver the grimlocks._


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

Bhartus shakes his head at the slaver's comments and enters the sheriff's tent. "The nature of men is terrible," he says. "Dwarves would rather choose death than slavery."

"So.. who sent that doppelganger?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2003)

"That's what I'm worried about," Tarowyn says in response to Bhartus' question. "Now that we know there are changelings about, we have to suspect that everyone could possibly be one."

"As you saw, a changeling's blood is black. I propose that we here prove ourselves with our own blood," the elf takes out his silvered dagger and cuts a shallow slice on his forearm, allowing his red blood to drip down onto the dusty ground. "We should demand the same proof from anyone we ally ourselves with, starting with the sheriff."

"As for these morlock/grimlock creatures," Tarowyn continues, looking at the poor wretches. "They say that they escaped from the underground due to the earthquake and that their Masters and the Finders come from there. This rescue operation may hold more danger than at first it would appear."

_OOC: Sorry for not posting earlier. The boards have either been down or really sloooow for me until now._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 6, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"Ooh I like cats," Norri says, noticing Mist, "They're so stealthy and smart, but they are arrogant. I guess they have good reason ta be though." *




Mist looks over with Lazy green eyes as she hides under Whitney's hair. _ Short one seems to have proper respect for me _ Nearly a smirk on her face as she relaxes again on Whitney's shoulders


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho nods as he hears the slavetrader speak, "Treat them well, Daris, treat them well, I am sure they will find good households in D'or.  Not a better place to be a slave, then in those lands, I assure ye.  Not a better place for meeting beautiful women either..."
> 
> Jericho glances to Whitney, "Course there are exceptions every now and then, eh Jinx?"  He tosses down some food for the cat to eat, and continues on to find the Sherrif, and deliver the grimlocks. *




Whitney shakes her head and rolls her eyes before turning away.

Mist looks down at the food and considers if it is worth getting down to get it. After a quick thought or two she hops down and picks up a large bit and holds it in her mouth as she rubs against Whitney, who takes the cue and picks her up.

_See Momma.. Loud Male can be trained..though he should have given me the gift rather than make me pick it up. _ Mist purrs as she gulps down the food _ I am sure he will still need much training though _


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 7, 2003)

Upon opening the door to the building, a scene of utter destruction is revealed. The desk is overturned and in flames. The rest of the furniture is broken and similiarly alight. A dozen bodies, town guards, lie mutilated and still on the floor and in a vague sitting position along the walls. The smell of burnt flesh can be detected through their armor.

Another body, draped in a blue cloak with a depiction of a mountain range, the insignia of Duvik's Passk, and covered in chainmail with black scorch marks sits next to the overturned desk. He is Sheriff Whiteclove and he is still breathing, if barely. And his blood is most assuradly red (Tarowyn). He looks up to the party. "...Fiiiists?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 7, 2003)

_Jericho rushes to his side, throwing caution to the wind,_ "Good Sherrif!  What in the blazes has happened here," _he draws his blade and looks around confused,_ "Is this from the earthquake or something darker?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Bhartus rushes to the sheriff and tries to use his _heal_ skill to stabilise him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

Norri looks around wide eyed at the massacre, then notices the sheriff.

"Oh my," he says as Bhartus attends to the sheriff, "I'll look for survivors."

Norri starts checking around, looking for someone who is also still alive.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

"I'll help you," Tarowyn says to Norri, waking from his temporary shock. "Bhartus! Let us know if you need help," the elf calls to the dwarven cleric before beginning to check the other bodies. Glancing down at the self-inflicted cut on his forearm, he feels a strong twang of guilt, but pushes it down and continues.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 9, 2003)

_Bhartus: despite your treatment, the sheriff's health still appears to be failing. He is currently at -6._ 

_Norri and Tarowyn: at first glance no one else seems to be breathing._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2003)

_Jericho stands and grimaces looking around,_ "Is there anything you can do for him Bhartus?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2003)

"I'm trying! I'm trying!" he says. He calls upon Moradin to aid him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 9, 2003)

Whitney pulls a vial from her sashed belt. "Here Bhartus, save your magics.. this will at least stabalize him."


(Potion of Cure LIght wnds)


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2003)

Bhartus will let Whitney use the potion on the sheriff. He will look around the room to see who else he can save.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 9, 2003)

Whitney administers the potion. The sheriff's bleeding stops and his breathing becomes more steady, but he is still left unconscience. It would seem to be too late for the guards, whose bodies all lie still.

The fires are spreading over the walls and ceilings of the building....


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Whitney administers the potion. The sheriff's bleeding stops and his breathing becomes more steady, but he is still left unconscience. It would seem to be too late for the guards, whose bodies all lie still.
> 
> The fires are spreading over the walls and ceilings of the building.... *




"Time to get out of here!" _Jericho picks up the sherrif's body and makes a beeline for the door,_ "Save who you can, but don't be a hero, that is my job!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2003)

Bhartus says a brief prayer for the other soldiers and rushes out as well, heaving.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 10, 2003)

Whitney follows as well, choughing a little from the smoke as she follows. "This is more than what we should have to face alone," stumbles as she leaves the building. "Perhaps the sherriff will inform us as to what is going on."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

Norri hesitates for a moment, looking to the fallen guards worriedly. Though they are dead he regrets the thought of them possibly not being buried. He then flees the building.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 10, 2003)

_OOC: There's more than one floor to this building, right? Cells are downstairs? If so, Tarowyn says the following. If not, I'll delete it later._

"Throw me the Sheriff's keys!," Tarowyn screams to Bhartus as he makes his way out of the building. "There are prisoners downstairs and they may still be alive!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

Norri checks his backpack for a second.

"I'm comin too, should the key fail I'm an alternative," he says sternly, tucking his lockpick set under his arm.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 10, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: There's more than one floor to this building, right? Cells are downstairs? If so, Tarowyn says the following. If not, I'll delete it later.
> 
> "Throw me the Sheriff's keys!," Tarowyn screams to Bhartus as he makes his way out of the building. "There are prisoners downstairs and they may still be alive!" *




Right on both counts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: There's more than one floor to this building, right? Cells are downstairs? If so, Tarowyn says the following. If not, I'll delete it later.
> 
> "Throw me the Sheriff's keys!," Tarowyn screams to Bhartus as he makes his way out of the building. "There are prisoners downstairs and they may still be alive!" *




_Jericho sets down the body of the Sherrif, and grabs his keys and rushes back after Tarowyn,_ "You is a smart one little elfy, lets go wee man, the Fist have work to do."

_Jericho goes with Tarowyn and Norri, to free the prisoners._


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

Bhartus hesitates, then rushes with the rest downstairs. "You not be leaving me up there!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 11, 2003)

The cellar of the building is dark with the exception of a few torches letting out a minor glow. Two cells are visible opposite the stair case. One is occupied by the bard Dalik, the other by miscreants from the entertainers' camp and the pit fights.

Dalik yells to the party, "Dear Heroes, the slaver, he has taken Sir Darven Evenwood. He with both the blade and hair of fire took him and locked my in here..." The young man's brow furrows, "Does anyone else feel it getting warmer in here?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

"Yes, awfully warm," says Bhartus. "Well someone needs to pick these locks..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 12, 2003)

ooc: Jericho was able to retrieve the key from the sheriff. It will take one round to open each door. Two additional rounds to get up stairs.

The flames are spreading rapidly. The wooden ceiling is already alight. It might collapse within the next minute.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2003)

_Jericho sets to work on the doors,_ "No time for talk, the fires are getting hot, and I ain't ready to meet my maker yet, women everywhere would mourn my passing, and I hate to make a lady cry..."

_Jericho smirked, then went serious, hearing the words of the prisoner,_ "Sounds like treachery to me."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

Norri smiles at Jericho's comments and with a flick of his wrist removes a couple of picks from the set.

"Many keys make short work," he says as he tries to work open the other cell door, "Hope I can do this quick."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 12, 2003)

Both Jericho and Norri are able to open the locks within a few seconds. Dalik and the other prisoners rush past the party. The bard singls loudly "A matress of earth with a blanket of fire..." The ceiling is now fully ablaze....


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

RUN! RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Both Jericho and Norri are able to open the locks within a few seconds. Dalik and the other prisoners rush past the party. The bard singls loudly "A matress of earth with a blanket of fire..." The ceiling is now fully ablaze.... *




_Jericho slaps the bard in the back of the head, and runs,_ "Less singing, and more running you ninny, have you no sense?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

Norri slips the lockpicks back amongst the others, and replaces the set in his backpack as he moves hurriedly out of the building.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Dalik yells to the party, "Dear Heroes, the slaver, he has taken Sir Darven Evenwood. He with both the blade and hair of fire took him and locked me in here..." *




Once they are back outside, Tarowyn coughs his lungs out and then turns to Dalik and says, "Who is this slaver on fire that you so eloquently and enigmatically described? I'd like to have a word or five or ten with him."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 14, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Once they are back outside, Tarowyn coughs his lungs out and then turns to Dalik and says, "Who is this slaver on fire that you so eloquently and enigmatically described? I'd like to have a word or five or ten with him." *




"I don't know Tarowyn, that blade of fire, sounds kind of dangerous, might want me to talk to him first, see just how tough this slaver is," he coughs, "but I do want to know more about this slaver, and the earthquake, and all this craziness, I wonder if it is all connected?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

Bhartus emerges out of the fire, coughing his lungs out. "What? We be going chasing after another person again?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 14, 2003)

You emerge into the market square. Seconds later, the magistrate's office collapses in flames. Over the crackle of flames on the woods, sounds of fighting are discernable from the outskirts of the open ground and the buildings beyond. The torches light onto figures locked in battle. Many appear to be the town guards. Duvik's garrison is being pushed back into the open area as the clash of weapons sound closer and closer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *You emerge into the market square. Seconds later, the magistrate's office collapses in flames. Over the crackle of flames on the woods, sounds of fighting are discernable from the outskirts of the open ground and the buildings beyond. The torches light onto figures locked in battle. Many appear to be the town guards. Duvik's garrison is being pushed back into the open area as the clash of weapons sound closer and closer. *




_Jericho growls his grimace growing strong with rage,_ "Duvik's Pass is under attack, and I am missing the battle!"

_Jericho charges towards the fighting howling like a wolf,_ "Stay strong brave soldier's of Duvik's Pass, Jericho ibn Al-Sufaed fights by your side!  Stand and fight, and the lines must hold!"

_Jericho will try to discern the current situation before he throws himself into the fold._


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

Bhartus arms his crossbow and gets ready to launch a shot. He will try to figure out who the guards are fighting, and shoot at whoever might be leading the enemy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2003)

Norri doesn't even pause to wipe the soot off his face as he draws his crossbow, loading it as he heads to the combat, trying to get a good shot.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2003)

"Wait, everyone!" Tarowyn calls out as the group arms themselves and leaves. "Someone needs to stay with the sheriff. We can't leave him here to heal unattended. It's obvious that the enemy wants him dead. He would be a sitting duck."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Wait, everyone!" Tarowyn calls out as the group arms themselves and leaves. "Someone needs to stay with the sheriff. We can't leave him here to heal unattended. It's obvious that the enemy wants him dead. He would be a sitting duck." *




"Stay and protect him, elfy!" _Jericho shouts back._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

"I'll stay as well," Norri says, realising he wouldn't be much help in a full on scrap.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 16, 2003)

Jericho rushes into the melee to discover that monstrous nature of the attackers. Several dozen tall, goblin-like creatures wielding their weapons in a strangley civilized manner. These are the hobgoblins that many of the slavers brought with them to oversea their 'ware'.

_Init: Norri, Jericho and Whitney, Tarowyn, Town Guards, Bhartus, Hobgoblins._ 

The fighting has coverged in the town square some 60ft from the burning remains of the magistrate's office where the majority of the party now stands. It is now dark, making sighting targets from a range somewhat difficult, though still possible. Jericho is on the front line.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

Norri bites his lip. He has only known this bunch... a day? And so much has happened! He looks around himself nervously, ready to fire on any goblinoid who rears its ugly within his line of sight.

"You bunch certainly get a lot of action!" he calls to Tarowyn above the fighting, "No wonder you're a fist and not just a hand."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2003)

_Jericho throws himself into the fray with a lust for life, that contrasts with his will to kill, and defeat his enemies, he will try and flank a foe, and position himself to make good use of his cleave feat if possible._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2003)

Tarowyn stands over the body of the (hopefully recovering) sheriff, bowstring taught aiming for any unfriendly in range, prepared to fire two shots in rapid succession. 

"Well now the Fist has two thumbs, I suppose," the elf says to Norri with a grim half-smile. "You did well with those picks, little sir. You should be proud of yourself. If we make it out of this firefight alive, I'll gladly shake your hand."


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2003)

Bhartus will stand at the maximum range, preferably next to Tarowyn, and cast a _Sound burst_ right into the middle of the Hobgoblins, trying not to catch any of the humans in the radius of the blast.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 16, 2003)

"I could have taken courses and actions that would have let me be on the king's court.. but no.. I had to show father I could do it on my own." Whitney mutters to herself as her hands crawl in a pattern to shape and weave magics and she speaks words of power and points at the nearest hobgoblin (Melf's Magic Missile..
and aside from two ray's of Frost.. I'm out of spells)


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 16, 2003)

Both Norri's bolt and Whitney's arcane arrow flash over the heads of the humanoids as Jericho brings his Bastard Sword in a sideways slash, taking down two hobgoblins who were already engaged with the guards. Tarowyn's arrows strike down two other assailants. The town guards, twice their enemy's number, attack furiously, but the surviving hobgoblins hold their ground, only to be put into dissarray as Bhartus intones the power of his diety, leading to a massive burst of sound near the center of the enemy line, stunning several of their number. Still both lines of battle hold in the flickering torchlight.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2003)

_Jericho roars loudly and swings his blade once more, trying to make the best use of cleave if possible,_ "For the Sherrif!  Hold, good men of Duvik's Pass, we can throw back this line of hobgoblins, but our lines must hold!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2003)

Bhartus lifts his crossbow and starts firing into the hobgoblin ranks. He will try to make out who is the leader and use his bolts there. "By Moradin's great hammer! Smite our enemies and let their blood nourish the earth!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

"I'm gonna try sinkin a bolt between some shoulder blades, see yas later," Norri says as he hurries off to get a better position to fire from.

Norri will try to get within ranged sneak attack distance of a hobgoblin then let him have it in the next round.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 17, 2003)

Whitney pulls out her crossbow and starts loading it out. "I wonder why everything is falling apart now?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

Tarowyn draws his bow and fires two more shots at the advancing goblinoids. As he does so, the elf says over his shoulder to Bhartus, "Healer, if you're going to stay with the sheriff, then I will go and protect Jericho from himself." Unless the dwarf gives him pause, Tarowyn will then move forward to enter melee.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn draws his bow and fires two more shots at the advancing goblinoids. As he does so, the elf says over his shoulder to Bhartus, "Healer, if you're going to stay with the sheriff, then I will go and protect Jericho from himself." Unless the dwarf gives him pause, Tarowyn will then move forward to enter melee. *




Bhartus nods. "Very well then. Off with you!"

Bhartus will continue to fire crossbow bolts into the ranks of the hobs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 18, 2003)

Norri, Whitney, Tarowyn, and Bhartus all fire into the stalwart ranks of goblinoids. Only Tarowyn finds his mark, taking down another grunt. Jericho slices through another two more of the creatures, freeing several town guard for the remainging enemy.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2003)

_Jericho howls, with bloodlust, visceral covering his body, as he continues to do the gruesome work that must be done,_ "They are like beasts, stand firm soldiers of Duvik's Pass, stand firm, and fight with glory and honor.  They will die this day, and we shall hold the line!"

_Jericho continues to cut his way through the ranks, moving to make best use of his cleave feat, and perhaps lead an offensive to break the hobgoblin forces._


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

Bhartus will continue loading and firing...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2003)

Norri scowls and moves to find another spot to fire from again, attempting to ranged sneak attack a hobgoblin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 19, 2003)

Whitney quickly releads her crossbow and draws another bead on her target. "Hopefully this time I will hit..." takes her shot


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 20, 2003)

The Fists continue to fire into the ranks of hobgoblins to little effect owing to their attempts to avoid hitting allied garrison troops. Only Jericho, the middle finger of the Fist, spills goblin blood, cleaving through two remaining enemies as Tarowyn joins him at the front line of slaughter. 

The town guard is not faring as well, as it launches into another attack on the enemy, only to have a number of their members fall to the beasts' longswords. As the instense melee continues in the flickering torchlight, it is only the presence of our heroes that steadies their blades and prevents their morale from faltering.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 20, 2003)

_Jericho whirled his blade through the hobgoblins, his gaze steely and sharp like his enchanted blade,_ "Come and face the great blade of Jericho!"

_Jericho glances to Tarowyn,_ "Nice to see you join me, elfy, I am up to 6 already... try and keep up!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 20, 2003)

"Somebody help the sheriff," shouts Bhartus. The dwarf goes over to Jericho and draws out his mace to fight alongide him. He says  to Jericho, "Perhaps we can find a way to flank them!"

Bhartus speaks to the soldiers around him in order to rally them and hopefully aid the party later in order to break the hobgoblins.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho whirled his blade through the hobgoblins, his gaze steely and sharp like his enchanted blade, "Come and face the great blade of Jericho!"
> 
> Jericho glances to Tarowyn, "Nice to see you join me, elfy, I am up to 6 already... try and keep up!" *




"I've brought down four myself, let's see what my bow can do at extreme close range," Tarowyn says to Jericho as he fires two shots in quick succession at the advancing monsters.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

Norri scowls as his bolt goes astray.

_Bugger this, I just have to get closer._

Norri wanders in closer again before taking another shot at the hobgoblins, trying to sneak attack one of them from a distance.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 22, 2003)

Whitney grumbles under her work reloading the crossbow and brings it up to take a shot at another target, frustrated by the carnage.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 22, 2003)

As Norri and Whitney fire into the mass of fighting men, Jericho slices through two more of the enemy as Tarowyn and Bhartus join him. The elf's close range shots catch one hobgoblin square in the eye, felling it in a rush of blood, freeing a guard from his assuault. 

The hobgoblins finally break and begin to withdraw from the battlefield. The guards attempt to press the attack, but the hobgoblins are able to avoid their slashes as well as the swings with mace and bastard sword of Bhartus and Jericho.


_Norri is up. The hobgoblins are now 90ft from Whitney and 30ft from the rest of the party as well as the town garrison._


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Bhartus takes up his crossbow again and starts firing. He says to Jericho, "Don't you be chasing after them! There's enough blood for your blade today, lad!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 22, 2003)

_Jericho nods, and relaxes his posture,_ "I agree Bhartus, Moradin's wisdom must be heeded, I suppose," _he stabs his blade into the earth and draws his bow and fires at the fleeing hobgoblins, _"But I am up to eight kills, no need to stop at that, I say, I got time for a few more... serve them bastards right."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2003)

"And one shot for the road," Norri says as he lines up a fleeing Hobgoblin.

He takes one last shot, attempting a ranged sneak attack.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 22, 2003)

Whitney turns to see if there are any clues upon one of the dead hobgolbins, since the others are much better at killng than she is.


(gryn!)


----------



## Mirth (Feb 22, 2003)

Tarowyn draws back his bowstring and lets fly twice more in hopes of taking down more of the hideous monsters, before turning and looking for the sheriff.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 22, 2003)

The fists fire into the ranks of the fleeing enemy. Tarowyn is able to fell two of their number as the guards charge after them, slicing through several fleeing hobgoblins. The creatures are now running away in complete disorder.

_ooc: I'm giving everyone a choice. The hobs are now 210 feet from Whitney and 150ft from everyone else. There are 9 or 10 left. You can fire again if you wish, though it looks like they are in full and effective retreat._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 23, 2003)

_The less of their number that make it away alive, the less that can come back and attack us later._ Tarowyn fires twice again at the retreating hobgobs. "That makes seven, Jericho. I might beat you with these last two shots."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 23, 2003)

Norri rolls his eyes and lowers his crossbow.

"Well that got them on their way," he says, counting his remaining bolts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *The less of their number that make it away alive, the less that can come back and attack us later. Tarowyn fires twice again at the retreating hobgobs. "That makes seven, Jericho. I might beat you with these last two shots." *




_Jericho smirks,_ "Well if you do it, elfy, then you win this round, that would be a nice shot though.  But I am through, they know who will carry the day, the Fist has won once more."

_Jericho lowers his bow, and gather his composure, he turns to Whitney and calls out,_ "All is clear lass, why don't you come here and congratulate me with a kiss, you know you want to!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2003)

Bhartus takes one last shot at the retreating hobs.
"The fewer that get away the better. The goblinoids breed like rabbits."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2003)

_ooc: Out of Initiative._ 

The hobgoblins continue to flee under a hair of arrows and bolts let loose by the victorious Fists of Duvik.

As the fighting in the square abates and the guards move to secure the area, the town's citizen, lead by Father Samual, sworm in to assist the fallen of their garrison. The priest rushes to the sheriff's side. "Brother Bhartus, we require your assistance in peace as well as in strife!!"

One of the guards who escorted you back to town rushes up to Jericho to report. He is obviously flustered, being young and inexperienced in such large scale fighting. "Sir, while the Fists were occupied in the jail house, the greenskins gots the drop on us. They attacked from every side. Everyone of me fellows had to retreat here to group up. My group was attacked here in the square itself. That D'orite slaver Daris (Salum), he be leading the enemy. He took those cave creatures you found and ran off...." He points to the area behind the magistrate's office "He left his caravan and slaves though. Probably would have slowed him down too much. He be long gone now I suspect."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2003)

_Jericho grumbles but listens,_ "At ease soldier, for now secure the city, gather up th wounded and the dead, see to any civillian casualties posthaste, this news of the slave trader is unpleasant, but he will be dealt with for his crimes.  Get the slaves to safety, and see to them, and hurry.  Why you still standing there, get the lead out boy, time is being wasted."

_Jericho turns to his allies,_ "Looks like we got even more problems," _he relays the information told to him by the young soldier._


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2003)

Bhartus will help with the wounded and dying, using his _heal_ skill and will use whatever leftover spells he has to convert to _cure_ spells, to do what he can. There is a stern look on his face. The work is grim and long.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

Norri nods solemnly upon hearing Jericho's news.

"I'll search the caravan," he says, "We could get some kind of lead from that. I'll ask the slaves if they overheard him talking about any of this as well, good chances there."

Norri hurries off to locate and search the caravan, picks ready just in case a locked object should trouble him.

_Leave no stone unturned_, he thought.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2003)

"Why would Daris risk all this to capture those poor blue-furred telepaths?" Tarowyn wonders aloud as he looks over the carnage. "Should we try to pursue him, while he's on the run? Those creatures must be very important for the enemy to have sent a changeling and a slaver with a strong force of hobgoblins to recover them. Perhaps we should not let the grims fall into the hands of their former masters."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 24, 2003)

"I don't know.. I'm of split opinion, we either gather the men here and follow, for surely he is the reason all this " waves her hand over the area "occured, or we could remain here and help the poeple rebuild or give chase on our own." leans against the nearest intact wall and sighs while Mist rubs against her cheek. "Personally, I doubt we could take him by ourselves, he's been one step ahead of us most of this whole caper. No matter what, we must send word to the crown authorities about what has happened her."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

The young soldier rushes off to execute Jericho's orders.

Father Samual calls out, "Father be with him, the sheriff awakes! His scars were both of blade and fire, but he should live."

The sheriff groans as a small figure emerges from a darkened space between two inns. The little morlock scuttles next to the sheriff and places its clawed hands on his chest. Sir Whiteclove speaks in a rasp, "Yes, child, bad days, bad days..."

A leaf falls from a nearby tree into a pool of blood left from the battle. And so the Festival of Falling draws to a close....



_OOC: Everyone recieves 1200xp as well 1260gp each, the party's share from the bets placed on the Bugbear fight along with the town's usual show of gratittude. There will be two weeks of downtime as the sheriff postpones the aid mission to the Order so as to care for the hundreds of slaves he suddenly finds in his care. The riders he sends out are unable to locate either Daris, Darven Evenwood, or the Morlocks. Neither Norri or the sheriff are able to turn up an leads as to the slaver's location or plans. _

_We will begin Chapter #4 sometime this week. I will start a new ooc thread tommorow. You can post your updated statblocks/backgrounds there. In the meantime, feel free to rp your search for, sell, or creation of new magic items or anything else that strikes your fancy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2003)

*Several days later...*

Jericho waited anxiously as his armor was enchanted by the local enchanter, Belnora Pride, a rather comely woman, whose nature was completely opposite of Jericho.  Despite her looks the two had a fairly proffessional relationship, and after an awkward advance by jericho, the two have had an ammicable partnership.  He pays her good money, and she gets results, it works swimmingly.

When he wasn't at the local tavern, he was training with the soldiers, and perhaps becoming somewhat more introspective, his time with his allies has tempered his more fearsome side.  Perhaps it was the fact that he genuinely cared for the heroes who have stood by his side through so many adventures, but there was a loyalty there for his comrade's.  It was a comforting thought, though he had other friends, friends who needed him as well.  If it were not for the loyalty to his allies and the respect for the Sherriff, he would have long left to see to his friend in the Order of the Risen Star.

Brother Durham blessed his soul had nursed Jericho back to health, after a particularly nasty scrape with a gang of goblins, and Jericho has definitely pushed his luck.  Perhaps he was abit foolhardy, but luckily Lady Luck was on his side, and the Brothers of the Order found him before the elements claimed him.

If Brother Durham was in trouble, Jericho would see to him, he owed him much, and Jericho always pays his debts.

*A few Days later...*

_Jericho posed in his new armor, Belnora had a done a good job, the new armor had crimson highlights, along the spikes, while the rest was lacquered black, it was quite the striking figure.  Jeicho smiled,_ "You do good work, Lady Pride, good work indeed."

Belnora simply nodded, "Hmmph it was the best I could do, on such short notice, but I suppose it is passable."

"Works for me," _Jericho simple replied._

*Later that evening...*

_Jericho paused and made sure he looked decent in his new attire, purposely purchased just for this occasion, gifts in hand, the last few he had purchased for his allies in combat.  Already he had delivered a tome depicting elven heroes to Tarowyn, an icon of Moradin made of silver for Bhartus, and a nice small silk cloak with a gold clasp for Norri._

_Assuming Jericho spent about 150 GP total for all the gifts, so that should be some decent stuff._

_Jericho knocked on Whitney's door and waited for her to reply, ready to present a nice shiny collar for Mist, and for Whitney a nice gold bracelet made in the standard D'orite design, a bracelet of truce and friendship.

Jericho speaks,_ "A gift for the lady, and her familiar, it is D'orite custom to gift their closest friends, it is a to say that a D'orite considers you esteemed company.  I hope you and Mist both will enjoy them."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

Norri arrives at the blacksmith, ecstatic at his new wealth he goes in and purchases some of the more pricey range of the non-magical weapons.

"Heehee, I'm rich!" He explains to the smith as he hands him the money.

His spending that day also got him a magicle trinket, a torch which never stopped burning in fact, the fire wasn't hot but it indeed gave off a nice amount of light.

*Later that evening*

"Wow, thanks Jericho. Don't go thinking you'll get away with givin' me somethin' this nice. I owe you," Norri says with a broad grin.

Even long after Jericho has left he tries the cloak on again and marvels at it.

_That is a practical gift, something I'll actually get use out of, Jericho certainly is a good fellow. What on earth could I give him in return? Maybe I could get him a magic trinket some time, something helpful, when I'm even more rich! I owe the whole group in fact, they've treated me real nice considerin' I'm a burglar and all. What should I get them?_

Norri leaves that question for a time when he has the funds to answer it, right now though he starts getting some things together for a fishing trip.

_I wonder if anyone else will want to come, I'll ask tomorrow before I leave._


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

OOC: New ooc room at 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42099

Please subscribe to this thread. The ingame thread will be posted sometime today or tommorow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Later that evening...*
> 
> _Jericho knocked on Whitney's door and waited for her to reply, ready to present a nice shiny collar for Mist, and for Whitney a nice gold bracelet made in the standard D'orite design, a bracelet of truce and friendship.
> 
> Jericho speaks,_ "A gift for the lady, and her familiar, it is D'orite custom to gift their closest friends, it is a to say that a D'orite considers you esteemed company.  I hope you and Mist both will enjoy them." [/B]




Whitney opens the door, suprised at her visitor as she is clearly been busy at work on her magics. Her hands are covered in ink, her hair a mess and there is a spot of ink on her cheek (all quite out of the ordinary for the usually meticulous mage)

She pushes her glasses up as Jericho offers her the gifts, a blush coming to her face. "oh.. why thank  you Jericho, this is quite.. kind." she pauses for a moment. "I went for a more.. pratcical gift. I made a few scrolls up, two of them with you in mind, one of my new spells allows me to enhance a subjects strength for a bit." she points to the pile of scrolls, and a newly crafted cloak lying on the back of her writing desk chair. "As well a cloak that I am going to most likely duplicate for the others when I have.. well more funds." she motions him to step in. 

She picks up a signet ring sitting by the papers and tucks it away on her necklace as Mist walks over to look over the gifts, purring loudly and quite smug in her bearing as she cranes her neck for Jericho to put her's on her. "Well Mist seems quite taken with her gift. " whitney says with a smile as she holds up the two scrolls in quiestion. "And these might come in handy sooner than I hoped."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2003)

_Jericho nods, with a pleasant smile,_ "It is nothing, Whitney," _he kneels and pets Mist after placing the collar on the familiar,_ "thanks for the scrolls, hold onto them, this D'orite does not know much about magic, not I, but thank you."

_Jericho smiles once more and turns on his heels,_ "I am glad you like the gifts, well I do not wish to intrude, I am sure you wizards have much to do, and all that.  Have a good evening..."


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2003)

Bhartus helped out as best as he could with the wounded. "There will be many widows born tonight," the dwarf said. He shook his head. He was busy with curing the wounded and ensuring those saved from battle did not have their wounds fester. 

Eventually, those too close to death's door passed into the next live, and those that could be saved returned to their duties. As Bhartus saw the last corpse to leave the makeshift ward, he breathed a sigh of relief. 

The appreciative Brother Durham approached Bhartus, and said, "You have done well, Bhartus. What can my priesthood do for you?"

"Well there is one thing," said the cleric. "A rod to help us heal would be good. There are more dangers ahead for us," he said.

"It will be done," said the Brother. The next day Bhartus was awarded the rod; a simple ivory piece around the length of a dagger. 

Durham hugged the dwarf, and bid him on his way. Bhartus was looking forward to seeing his comrades again. If he was to treat the war wounded he could have stayed at home. He sent 10% of his takings home with a dwarf merchant, warning them that Moradin was watchinig that the monies would be placed with his church.

"I miss that D'orite, with his uncouth manners, unholy tongue and armpits that smell like leftover prunes...."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 26, 2003)

ooc: just waiting on Tarowyn to post his character info. Festy, can you get in contact with him?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

*At the local tavern/dive...*

_Jericho is drowning his concerns under a sea of cheap ale, and fine mutton, as he brags to those gathered around of his recent adventures.  He fits in well with the more raucous soldiers, and despite the fact that he can act with savoir faire and civility, he is often at his best when he is uncouth and beligerent, or at least he seems to think so..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 26, 2003)

[ooc: will do]

edit: mirthcard is having a few troubles, http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40871


----------



## Mirth (Feb 26, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: just waiting on Tarowyn to post his character info. Festy, can you get in contact with him? *




_OOC: Sorry, fellas. Had issues with my ISP over the last day or so. I got both of your emails jasamcarl and Festy, thanks. Actually Festy, that thread is a little dated and I've been posting regularly up until late night/early morning of the 25th. Anyway, here's my post and the OOC thread will be updated soon after._

Tarowyn spent the days helping with the wounded and with the repairs needed in town and spent the nights pouring over the book of elven heroes that Jericho had given him. The troubles of his past came flooding back, leaving him with a marked feeling of nostalgia for the land of his birth that he had left so long ago. Touched by Jericho's generosity, especially after all of the carnage and loss of the past few days, Tarowyn felt the need to return the gesture and assuage his old concerns about werefolk by presenting the other members of the group with silvered daggers, all with a hilt shaped like a fist.

"I value all of you, and give these in hopes that the tragedy that befell my family will never come to pass for the Fist. May these blades serve you in times of need and remind you of the bond we all share. I had six of these made in rememberance of our fallen comrade Ardoss. I will retain the blade that he cannot carry."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> "I value all of you, and give these in hopes that the tragedy that befell my family will never come to pass for the Fist. May these blades serve you in times of need and remind you of the bond we all share. I had six of these made in rememberance of our fallen comrade Ardoss. I will retain the blade that he cannot carry." *




_Jericho smirks,_ "That is a right, good gift you got me, elfy.  I will carry it with pride, never got a gift from an elfy before, thank you Tarowyn, you remind me of the little brother I always picked on," _he smirks with a canny smile, and downs another mug full of ale,_ "Join me for a great drink, the ale is good and strong, and the women are fine and quite eager to please!"


----------

